# November 2015 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th November 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Emmamax76 , IVF , 1st Nov ,  
Argybargy , IVF , 2nd Nov , 
Gill P , IVF , 2nd Nov , 
Bringmesunshine , IVF , 2nd Nov , 
Just-in-time , IVF , 3rd Nov , 
Jamerooki , IVF , 3rd Nov , 
Max2012 , FET , 4th Nov , 
Beebee37 , ICSI , 5th Nov , 
Fin8778 , IVF , 5th Nov , 
Marmite 83 , ICSI , 5th Nov , 
Hoping4 , IVF , 5th Nov , 
Katiedolldoll , ICSI , 5th Nov , 
Cazinge , IUI , 6th Nov , 
Honeyd86 , ICSI , 9th Nov , 
Mysteryminx , ICSI , 11th Nov , 
Arty1 , IVF , 11th Nov , 
Lucky_rose , IVF , 12th Nov , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi can I be added to the list please? Have had our one and only attempt at IVF (2 embies 5dt) Tuesday 20/10 so just starting the long 2ww! OTD 1/11. Keeping everything crossed! 
Lots of positive thoughts and baby dust to everyone 
Emma x


----------



## just-in-time

Can I be added too pls. Currently 2dp2dt OTD is 3/11 2 little embies on board, 1 4 cell , 1 6 cell and both were top quality,  Going stir crazy already ! 
Hi to Emmamax and sending lots a baby dust to you and all who join this group over the next few weeks 
Xxxxxxxxxx  Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Max 2012

Hello emmamax and justintime.

I had a 9 cell 3day FET yesterday. After 3 failed FET attempts for a sibling we decided to thaw all 6 of our remaining day 3 embryos.  2 didn't survive and we had the best one put back yesterday. They have grown on the other 3 and we will find out if they are good enough to refreeze tommorrow morning. The plan originally was to grow all of them to day 5 but it was clear yesterday which was the strongest so we had the transfer of that one yesterday. 

Nervous but feeling postive. 

Please can you add me to the front sharry.  OTD 4TH November.


----------



## cazinge

Hi please can you add me too? Had my dIUI today so ODT of 6/11 - already symptom spotting! X


----------



## just-in-time

Hi max 2012 and cazinge, welcome and lots of positive vibes go to you both. 
Max2012, can see from your signature you've been through it a bit, bless ya Hun.  hope this is your cycle and your little man gets a brother or sister, my son is desperate for a sibling too! Xxxxxxxzzzzzzxx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks just in time. Hopefully we will both have our siblings soon.

Hi cazinge. Fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## Fini8778

Can I be added please. Had a 5 day blastocyst ET today. Have one to freeze. Keeping everything crossed! Any tips for successful implantation? I can test on 4th November x


----------



## Marmite83

Hi Sharry,

Can I be added to the board please? I had a 3 day transfer of an 8 cell embryo, OTD 5th Nov.

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting! 

Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Bad news for us today.  We have nothing left now. They said that the 3 from Thursday didn't really do anything. So now I'm sat here thinking that the one I had put back on Thursday has done nothing either. We really cant believe that out of 12 frozen embryos we are on our last embryo and last 2ww. We were so not expecting to be in this position and have been feeling so upset today. To pay private we need icsi adding to the price which brings it to around 6/7K with all the meds and bloods etc and we just don't have that money right now, so it will take us a while to get started again. I know there is still a very small chance that the one I have on board will work, but right now I really have lost all hope.


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi Max, I'm so sorry you got such bad news but please don't give up hope on the little embie you have on board! Even though the others came to nothing this one is right where it should be so hang on to that hope! I know it's easier said than done but hope is all we've got Hun! Emma xxx


----------



## Argybargy

Can I be added please Sharry I had a three day transfer on 19/10 OTD 02/11

Hi ladies, hope you all ok at this very limbo stage of the process.. This my second icis cycle, Max I totally understand where you are coming from, on our first cycle out of 7 fertilised only 1 made it to a transferable state. It was really quite a shock because you hear about people having the discussions about putting 1 or 2 or even 3 back and to not even have that option was quite sad. But you only need 1 as they say, and I did get a bfp even though I miscarried so stay positive Hun.

I have two on board, I was simulated quite mildly so only got 3 follies and was so nervous we wouldn't get anything, so are so grateful to have two even if there are only 3 days.

What's everyone doing during their 2ww?, working, taking it easy etc

Hope you having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Fini8778

Oh Max, I do feel for you but the one you have may well be ok so don't lose hope yet. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for everyone.

I'm back to work on Monday. Hoping it will help take my mind off everything!


----------



## just-in-time

Hey max, I know it's hard but try not to be too defeated. Your embie is in the best place. I hope you're feeling better now Hun. 
I'm going mad and it's only day 3 (almost 4) not one symptom from the progesterone which is making me worry. You just get over one hurdle and another is waiting for you, this journey is definitely a tough one. 

Much love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gill P

Hi can I be added please? I had a 3 day transfer on 21/10/15, test date 2/11/15. I've had OHSS and needed fluid drained one day after transfer. My symptoms have now improved and I'm worried this is a negative sign as they say they get worse in pregnancy. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks for your support. Think yesterday was just a really bad day all round.  DH sister had a sexing scan aswell yesterday and is having a girl which just really kicked us in the face especially as she is having a baby for all the wrong reasons,  but that's another story. Anyway had a nice day today. We took our son to pick his pumpkin this morning ready to take in for his nursery competition. We ended up coming away with 3 lol. Not sure how that happened. And then we went for a look round a local garden centre at the Christmas display,  so back home now carving our pumpkins. Planning to test on Saturday unless AF arrives before then.

Gill I wouldn't worry too much about the symptoms easing. At 4dp3dt the embryo would only be starting to snuggle in so unlikely you would have any symptoms at this stage.  Glad you are feeling better from your OHSS.

Hope everyone is doing okay.  Im back to work in the morning too unfortunately.


----------



## Jam27

Hi can I be added please? I had a 5 day transfer on 24.10.15 and my OTD is 3.11.15

Hi ladies they let me put 2 of my embryos back coz out of 6 only 2 survived to the 5 day. Before the transfer they couldn't tell me the grade of one of them and said it had collapsed!! Then when we went into the transfer room it had expanded again but the other one had collapsed. I stupidly came home and googled this and read that embryos that collapse have poor implantation rates!! My hubby has told me to stay away from Google now  

Really hoping it works this time  

Jam x


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Hi, 

May i please be added to the list? 

I am 2dp 5dt     

We had x2 Perfect 5 day Blast put back on the 24/10 @ Grades 5AA & 5BB   We was told we could get any better by the embryologist   OTD is 5/11. It's our Anniversary on the 2/11 so i hope i can give my husband the best gift of all.  

We are Keeping everything crossed. I have also decided i don't want to go ahead and put my body through a 4th time of having such drugs! so this cycle means the world to us.. After all the, Stress, pain and upset i have had with the drugs this cycle i am so glad they are all done with. Hoping it was all worth it if we get our bfp. I'm still on Meds for OHSS but all that has settled down now, thank goodness.  

Lots of love, Luck and dust for all us ladies .....


----------



## JammyM

May I join you ladies? I had FET today and my test date is 6th of November.

I will read back on your posts. 

Good luck all x


----------



## Fini8778

I hope you are all coping with the wait ok. I wanted to ask, is anyone else still really bloated from EC? Either that or I have just got fat from all the chocolate and cake eating!!


----------



## just-in-time

Ha ha fini, yes it's not just you is was wondering the same. I do however think mines a combo as I have been eating for England! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gill P

I was blotted from OHSS however it's now starting to go down x


----------



## Hovebaby2015

Can I join please? I had a 5 day blast transferred on 24/10/15. 

This is our first IVF cycle. Who knew it would be this hard! With love and much luck to you all xxx


----------



## Fini8778

Yes first time for me too Hovebaby and I agree. Had no idea it would be so tough... Glad you are the same as me just in time! X


----------



## Jam27

Fini - I had a 5 day transfer on the 24th Oct too. I don't actually feel that bloated anymore but my tummy is huge!!!......I have also been eating chocolate and cakes tho, more so than normal so that may be why!!  

Is anyone feeling anything yet!? I'm having no symptoms at all!! Apart from sore (.)(.) but I've had them since the booster before ET and starting my pessaries so can't count that! 

Hope everyone's coping ok! I'm driving myself mad!   

Jam x


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good morning ladies ☺


I'm the same too jam & fini 😍 - I had x2 5 day blast transferred on the 24th and had ridiculous bloating, I was in agony but being tested for possible OHSS. I don't feel a single thing now. Well apart from getting up for a week all night due to the progesterone. Have they given you the 5/11 OTD? When is Af due? Mines due 31/10 😢 I'm so
Scared.

X


----------



## Jam27

Hi Hoping! 

They have given me 3rd Nov for my OTD! I have no idea when my AF would be due coz I was on long protocol....think my AF will be messed up due to the Prostap!

I'm relieved your not having any symptoms either! It's so scary!! I just want to feel something! Don't know how I'm going to cope waiting till 3rd Nov!! Wonder why your OTD is different to mine when we both had 5 day transfers on the 24th Oct!!!? Strange!

I've taken some days off work and I'm going back on Thursday! Now thinking that was a bit of a mistake coz finding it hard to think about anything else!!   

Jam xxx


----------



## just-in-time

Hey hoping, you've moved over ! 
How Did transfer go? I'm with you on the no symptoms, it's driving me crazy as I'm expecting to feel something even if it's just from the progesterone . My boobs should be sore the amount I keep poking them lol. So hoping and jamerookie,  you're not alone.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam27

Hi Justimtime - Good to know you other ladies are the same!!! I can calm myself down now! Lol I'm not the most patient person and the waiting is driving me nuts! Lol   Another week to go!! 

We can do this!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## just-in-time

I'm with you on being impatient too, I had my transfer a week today and this has been the longest week of my life! youve made me feel better too. I was reading a thread on here about the 2ww symptoms and a lot of ladies that have symptoms got them a few days before test day so maybe we are being a little hasty. In reality how the hell could we get symptoms before we have hcg in our system , can you hear me trying to rationalise with myself  - it's not working 😂 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam27

True!! I keep expecting to feel the embryos burrowing into my lining!! But nothing!   They are tiny so you prob wouldn't feel it but think I just want to feel something!! I think IVF is the hardest thing I have ever done! I watched the whole of Sons of Anarchy on the run up to transfer!!   I need to try and find something else to keep my mind off it! Just so hard coz even when I start watching things my mind wanders! I'm my own worst enemy! I'm back at work on Thursday and actually looking forward to the distraction! X


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

I can't believe i have just wrote a long post and lost it all. 

_*Jam *_-Its strange how they're different dates, did you have an early transfer? Mine was just after 1:30pm Maybe something to do with that? because technically you'd only be 10 days post transfer, but then again you'd get a postive 7 or 8 days post 5 day transfer  Crazy isn't it!!!

I only have to wait until sunday as that's when AF is due. 5 days blast 3 days after transfer are implanting so hoping things are getting there. I'm off work until 9th Nov so i'm good. 

*Just-in-time* Transfer went great for me hun thank you . We have two amazing blastocyst onboard, i just  they stick. I'm not feeling very positive but that's down to last years failure. I'm too scared to get excited. If it doesn't work when i have two of the best blasts onboard then nothing will.

Just hope and  hard! How are you? What day are you now? 

Having no symptoms is good, but even if i did it wouldn't make a bind bit of difference because its been most of them through the whole cycle. The progesterone at the moment wakes me up in the night about 4 times for a wee. but high levels of it compared to our natural amount will give us loads of symptoms.

People believe they have all these symptoms but most is the pessaries and the body's way of preparing for a fertilised egg or AF. it's what our body naturally does at this time of month.

I was on the long protocol also. You go off the last bleed you had, that's the one b4 stimms x

Hope today goes fast! Day 3 and our 5 day embie  *should *  be attached now and starting to implant... Fingers crossed xx

Lot of  ladies xx


----------



## Argybargy

Morning ladies 

I am glad to hear what you ladies are saying about no symptoms, because I don't feel anything either!.

This is the second time I have done this. I am a day over the half way stage. Last time At around this point I got some implantation bleeding (although at the time I thought it was AF starting), no sign of that this time :-/ But not everyone gets it and can get bfp so here's hoping!.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Morning all- I've been on the October thread but thought I'd move here as my OTD is 2/11- 14dp5dt!!!!

Don't think I will be waiting that long! 

So it's my last cycle on nhs- never seen a BFP yet and not feeing hopeful now either- I'm 8dp5dt and had pretty much zero symptoms. No bloating, no spotting. Had one day with a splitting headache and every night have to get out of bed to clean teeth! Is this a sign?! Ha ha 🙏🏻

Good luck to everyone and their sanity!


----------



## Jam27

Hoping - my transfer was at 12pm so not much further behind yours!! No idea why we are different! They didn't say anything to me about my AF...I just assumed it would be different this month with the stimming etc. My AF was last here on the 27th Sept and it's normally 29 days so that would've been 25th Oct! Thinking maybe the stimming maybe knocks it off! I'm not sure! They just told me to test on the 3rd Nov. X

Argy & Bringme - seems like most of us aren't having symptoms so that's very comforting!  It's my second IVF too and my last NHS! I'm just hoping so much it works!   X

 Sending positive vibes to everyone! 

Jam xxxxxxx


----------



## Gill P

Hi

I'm now 5dp3dt and experiencing spotting. Has anyone else had this, is it positive or negative sign? 

Thanks


----------



## Argybargy

Hi Gill, well I'm no expert but usually bleeding/spotting that early could be implantation bleeding. Certainly in my cycle I got a bleed for about half a day about half way through the 2ww and I got a bfp. All we can do at this limbo stage is hope all signs are positive. Fingers crossed!.


----------



## Jam27

Hi Gill - I agree with Argy, I think this early on its likely to be implantation spotting! I think that's fairly common! The lady at my clinic said that if I got light spotting a few days after my 5 day transfer it would be an implantation bleed and not to worry about it but equally if I didn't get it not to worry! So sounds like timing wise that's pretty spot on for you! Fingers crossed your embie/embies are snuggling in xxx


----------



## just-in-time

Hoping - I'm 6dp2dt, you're embies were top notch , that's good. Mine were too but as they were only 2 day they still had some catching up to do! still no symptoms , I've been out today with a friend who is pregnant and she is feeling awful but she is 12 weeks, hoping and praying We all have that to look forward to Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gill P

Thanks everyone I feel more relaxed now. Fingers crossed x x


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

Seems alot more busy on here now. Seems like there are quite a few of us on the last nhs attempt, lets hope they are our last attempts and we don't have to think about going private. Although to be honest that is something I cant help but think about at the min. Well I would look at it in more detail if I could shift this headache. Ive had it since sunday afternoon and its making me feel so ill. I dont usually suffer with headaches,  infact the last time it was this bad was when I was pregnant, but im thinking it may be too early for it to be hormone related as im only 5dp3dt today.  Wishful thinking ay. But I'm on a natural cycle so can't blame it on the meds? Maybe just feeling run down with it being our last embryo and work is very stressful at the minute. Ive been in bed very early the past 3 nights.

Im planning to test Saturday which will be 9dp3dt, unless AF arrives which could be from any time tomorrow really. Anybody else planning on testing before OTD? 

Fingers crossed that the spotting is a good sign for you Gill.


----------



## just-in-time

Yah seems to be hotting up. I have also has bad headaches but I've not dared to take anything just trying to keep hydrated but not shifting it. I plan to test on our test day unless I get any symptoms that I'm out that game before hand obviously, I just don't dare do it before then ! Xxxxxxxxxxxxx x


----------



## Max 2012

You are being very good justintime. The only reason I am testing earlier than my otd is that as im on a natural cycle and so af is due any day from tommorrow really, so I will know by Saturday if it has worked or not. Are you on a medicated cycle?

The hospital told me it was fine to take paracetamol but nothing else so had to give in and have some today,  but its not really done much to be fair.  

Xx


----------



## Argybargy

I am planning on testing otd too, more for sanity then anything else. If I'm clear in my head that this is when I'm testing and no earlier, I won't stress myself overthinking about when I'm going to test. But totally get why you would test early Max. 

Also when I got my bfp last time, I tested OTD and it was very faint, which made me think if I had tested any earlier it would have come up bfn. Weirdly my AF isn't due till days after my OTD, so looks like I will have no clue either way till the 3rd, no pressure or anything!. Xx


----------



## Gill P

Looks like I'm not going to make OTD spotting has got heavier think AF is on way. 

Fingers crossed for everyone else x x


----------



## Argybargy

Morning Gill

I am sorry to hear that.. I know when I started bleeding during my last 2ww it was more than spotting and I also thought that AF was on the way, it was only cause it randomly stopped after a day that I realised it wasn't. But you know your own body.. When is your otd?..sorry I know it must be a really stressful time xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi Everyone,
                  Gill I really hope it's not AF, keeping fingers crossed for you x

I've also had a banging headache for a couple of days now really hoping it's a good sign! I've been driving myself crazy as been having AF pains on and off more lower back pain than anything but looking for signs and symptoms all the time!  . Wishing the week away ready for OTD on Sunday. 
Sending everyone lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Keepfaith

Hi everyone,

Been watching from afar but I need help this morning!

Me and DH are currently on our 3rd and last ICSI attempt on the NHS. The other two have been BFNs.

So we had one 5 day blast transferred last Weds and I'm now 7dp5dt. I'm sure that on my first attempt I had implantation but then had an immune response so this time, I've decided to test regularly to see whether there is any hint of a chemical etc.

I was convinced that the same thing has happened again (so convinced that we went to an open evening at a private clinic yesterday) and so when I did my test this morning, I just left it on the side whilst I brushed my teeth etc.

However, when I went back I could see a very faint second line. I called DH who could see it too but it is very faint.thes test says that a result after 5 mins may not be accurate and it was more than 5 mins before I checked.

Is there any way that there could be a very faint second line but it still be negative? We've been TTC for 4 years and have never ever had a BFP but I'm worried that it could be an evaporation line or something becuase it was just a cheapy bought on Amazon.

I'm going crazy here!


----------



## Jam27

Morning ladies,

Gill - I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you xxx

Keepfaith - I'm really not sure! I think if it was me I'd keep positive and test again in the morning armed with a couple of different brands to make sure! Good luck! x

Emma - I also started to get lower back pains last night! But seem to be completely gone this morning! Not sure what's happened there! Maybe I'm just sitting about too much! Lol Sunday's not too far away now! Exciting! x

Max - I'm also gong to wait to OTD! Only coz I know if I got a BFN I would be beside myself then thinking but maybe it will change! So if I wait till then I know it will be the right reading. This process drives me bonkers!   I can understand why you would do it in an unmedicated cycle x

Justintime - I had headaches with pregnancy before at the very beginning so a good sign I think! x

Argy/Bringme/Hoping/Hovebaby/Cazing/Fini/Marmite/Jammy - How are you all coping with the waiting? Still sane!? x

Phew! 😅 It's getting busy on here!!! 

Afm - Last night I started to get lower back pain! But nothing this morning! Can't decide whether I think something was happening or if it's coz I'm off work and sitting on my bum too much!!   This really plays havoc with your emotions and brain!   Sending positive vibes to everyone!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good Morning Ladies 

How are we feeling??  

*Argybargy* How exciting to be over the halfway mark. you are really good not to test early! Not every pregnancy shows implantation bleed hun. I never with my son. lots of 

*Bringmesunshine* Hey Lovely, anything today? Another lovely lady past the halfway mark. We were given OTD 12dp 5dt. They give people all different times. 3dt they leave until 14 days as they have a little catching up to do. Its all so exciting. I've had a splitting headache also. x

*Jamerooki* My original time was 11:45 but they were running super late. No they didn't say anything to me either about AF, i know this from my previous two cycles. And the bleed has been the worse bleed i have seen in my life. Not looking forward to it if we don't get our BFP. fingers crossed we do get our BFP! 

*Gill P* Hey Lovely, its way too early to tell, Implantation would have only happened if it was on time, you are certainly not out at all. I know loads of people who have had a bleed and it be Implantation, and people who have had a full AF and still been pregnant. I work allot in the Early pregnancy Unit and this is very common hun. Don't rule yourself out until OTD x Lots of 

*just-in-time* Good Morning lovely  Awe Fab your little embie will be implanting now, this is so exciting! 
Aww how lovely, My friend who was told she'd never have children of her own because of severe endo and no eggs. 
She was on the NHS for donor eggs, got back from honeymoon and started feeling ill Done a test as we do and bingo, she was pregnant. Nothing more than a miracle. Shes 12 weeks now and feeling AWFUL. But its so lovely for her and her new husband. . I had the best pregnancy and baby, i guess i was one of the lucky ones. Never had any problems at all. 

I'm hoping we have the pleasure of al that morning sickness too.   
I think i'll go and see my niece she's only 5 weeks old. Such a little princess.  Hun you can take paracetamol for them they are safe.

*Max 2012* I'm only 4dp 5dt and had a cracking headache that started yesterday, i don't normally get headaches but possibly the progesterone. Odd how its only just started. My cramps started yesterday also, hope AF is not on her way  No! My OTD 5/11

My AF is due Saturday i'm going to test then, i'll be 7dpo. as lines show from then, in a natural non ivf cycle that would be 14 days post ovulation and most would show up.  Because it's my Last private attempt i have nothing to lose. 
I hope it's our turn ladies 

*Emmamax76* Hey Lovely, What's your dp Now? I am so jel of you strong ladies not testing until OTD you are all so good. Hoping the signs are good hun xx

*Keepfaith* You get false negatives but not false positives. There's a few things here hun. Was it your first urine of the day? how long had it been left before you seen the line? At 7dp 5dt would show up really faint and get darker each day. What test did you use? as some are better than others. I have everything crossed for you lovely. 

*AFM* 4dp 5dt and yesterday i was so down thinking it's not going to work and worrying myself silly. 
Feeling much better now though.  I don't do symptom spotting but can say i have had a cracking headache all last night and light cramping. Probably just the progesterone yet again lol. I'm getting out the house today otherwise ill go insane with these odd pains i'm getting. One that's scaring me is the shooting pains in my boobs, because thats signs of other health issues, i'm just pray its nothing to worry about.

Hope all you lovely ladies have a fab Day xxx


----------



## Marmite83

Hi Ladies, 

I'm so glad to read about other people symptom spotting, I was so sure I wouldn't do it but I am! 

I'm struggling to concentrate at work so I've decided to take a couple of days off, I reckon I'm going to obsess wherever I am but I might as well not worry about putting in my best at work at the same time. 

My OTD is 5/11 and my clinic ask that you go in for a blood test and they call you later in the day with the result, I'm going to ask them to call DH as I don't think I could cope with the call (if we make it that far without AF of course). 

Good luck to everyone, it's reading this board that's keeping me going  

Xx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Marmite I have the same OTD as you and I'm off work all this week and still obsessing over it Argh  

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Keepfaith

Thanks so much for your reply Hoping.

It was the first urine of the day and it was a One Step test. I guess I left it for about 5-10 mins before checking it. I'm so tempted to test again but also so scared that the faint line will be gone!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

*Faith * you're very welcome hun... It sounds about right to me lovely . I would say test again in the morning with a first response they appear to be more reliable so early. 

Marmite & Grace we all have the same OTD. I doubt i will last till then, Af is due saturday so i'm going to test then if shes not arrived. 

xx


----------



## Marmite83

Hoping - my AF is due on the 5th, (i think... If go off the one before stims start....? 

Gracie - are you planning to test early? 

Xx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

I don't think I will as my OTD is early compared to all of yours, my transfer was only yesterday so I think I'd only be opening myself up to disappointment X


----------



## just-in-time

Hoping you temptress, I want to test early but I'm so bloody scared . Ha ha this is all driving me crazy all I can do is laugh at myself. Every time I think I have a symptom it subsides within a matter of minutes for eg I get cramp and think ohhhhh implantation and then Need a #2 (TMI) 10mins later. There's just nothing at all, no signs, aaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh  
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Hi everyone! I've been exactly the same- trying to symptom spot every two minutes and nothing. No symptoms at all! 
My otd in on Monday 2/11 but today I am 9dp5dt and thought I cant wait any longer regardless of no symptoms. And for the first time in my life (5thivf) I got a BFP! Two very clear lines on a frer test! I actually can't believe it- and I've felt sick ever since- probably in disbelief! 

Baby dust to everyone and remember no symptoms mean nothing!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Awwww congratulations Sunshine!!!!


----------



## just-in-time

Massive congratulations bringmesunshine. First BFP of many let's hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam27

Congrats Bringmesunshine!!! Woohoo!! Xxx


----------



## cazinge

Congratulations *Bringmesunshine*  

Sorry I have been a bit absent. Trying (unsuccessfully!) to keep myself busy and keep my mind off things. I am ok at work as it is crazy busy but I struggle in the evenings and OTD still seems soooo far away.

No symptoms other than sore boobs but I had a trigger shot in my medicated dIUI cycle which includes hCG so it is from that I suspect. That is also the reason I can't bring myself to test early in case I get a false positive - that would kill me.

Good Luck to everyone else testing today/tomorrow


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations bringme sunshine. Thats great news.

Wow yes it is very busy on here now. Seems a few of us are having the headaches.  Hoping that its a positive sign and that its not a sign of how stressed out we all are.

My headache has got better but not gone totally.  I could quite happily just get into bed now and not get up until Saturday when I will know the score. I have been busy worrying about the funding side of going private,  but I don't know if emotionally im ready to go straight back into it. These 2ww seem to get more harder each time. Im on edge, snappy and fed up, not a good way to be. One minute I think we should have the holiday and 6 month break to enjoy being the family we are if it does not work this time. Then save up next year.  Then the next minute you feel like you shouldn't waste any time.  Its so hard to know what the right answer is.

I'm having loads of cramping and scared to go to the toilet now. I just hope that if AF is going to come, it does so at home and not at work tommorrow.


----------



## Fini8778

Congratulations bring me sunshine!! That's such awesome news! 

Don't know about you guys but I'm feeling super emotional and hyper sensitive at the moment. I've been taking the progesterone for nearly 3 weeks now but this week I just feel like crying. Do you think it is the progesterone or could it be a pregnancy sign? Probably too early for that as only 5dp 5dt...

Good luck to everyone else testing soon xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Congratulations bringmesunshine! Fab news! Makes us all that little bit more hopeful x

Max- I'm the same as you hoping the headaches are a good sign, mine is still horrendous! Feels more like neuralgia and although I know paracetamol is fine to take I'm still reluctant to take it! X

Hoping- I'm 9dp 5dt today (I hope that's right?! As its one and only attempt at IVF never had to do EC/ET before so not sure if I count the day of transfer as day 1 or the next day?? Anyway my ET was 22/10) just wishing the days away now till OTD! X

Hope everyone else is ok and not going too crazy on the 2ww! Xxx


----------



## Keepfaith

Argggghh this is such a stressful journey. So after my BFP on an Internet cheapy yesterday, I did another one (and a FR) this morning and whilst they both still show BFP, they are still really faint. I'm 8dp5dt but what's most concerning is that I've been getting AF cramps and this morning I noticed pink watery blood on the toilet paper (sorry TMI). I'm now positive that AF is coming and this will be a CP.y boobs aren't sore anymore either.

Feelings so gutted this morning


----------



## Argybargy

Congrats Bringmesunshine!

Your test day is only a day before mine, it's making me want to test early, To put me out of my misery lol!.. But I will try and hold on, especially as mine were 3 days embies.

Fini I know what you mean about feeling emotional, this morning I was feeling really emotional over nothing really.. Blooming hormones!.. Is anyone else on utrogeston or a form of?. I always thought if you are on them you don't get AF?. Xx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Argy I'm on utrogeston, my consultant said i shouldn't have AF while on it. I'm not having particularly sore boobs, but they seem to be huge at the moment and I've had to sleep with a bra on to be comfortable xx


----------



## Jam27

Keepfaith - I hope your AF isn't coming. It's horrible isn't it? The waiting is awful...I'm really feeling it today! 

I'm feeling so weepy today, I've been having cramps and last night I had a terrible sorehead...I don't suffer from soreheads and only get one 1-2 days before my AF arrives. The cramp is going down my back this morning and I'm getting a heavy feeling down there which I also get when my AF is coming. The next one is going to have to be self funding. Feeling awful this morning. Sorry for the negative post girls xxx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

*Marmite83* Hey Lovely How are you today? - I refused to do symptom spotting because i'd felt all kinds of symptoms on my meds, but its hard not to now because they are different once . This is so hard! Oh no i'd be even worse if i had to wait for my results by blood. What a lovely way to make you worry more.Lots of  xx

*WhatGracieDid*  Sweetie, Hows things? What day are you on now? I am confused, your OTD 5/11? Mine is the 5/11 also i'm 5dp 5dt.. But i read you only had transfer 27th? I'm confused to why you have only got an OTD 9dp Transfer? I'm scared to death this time hun ...

*just-in-time*  Lovely  Oh i'm so sorry  I'm terrified to hun, but i'd rather see a blank stick than AF. Oh it is so hard.  No signs means nothing. You may well just be one of the lucky ones like i was with my son. I never felt anything, when i did find out i had the best pregnancy. Apart from the tugs and pulls. 

I keep forgetting where your up too  but worked out your embies are at the same stage as mine now. Your 8dp 2dt and i'm 5dp 5dt meaning bout our embies are 10 days. Whens your OTD? Its not in your signature. You have the same tubal issue i had. I asked them to take mine away for maximum chance. We both have children also 

*Bringmesunshine* Helloooooo Sweetie x OMG  we have our first   I am so happy for you hun.  Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months xx

*Jamerooki*  Hey please don't think you're out, cramps you get with early pregnancy also, you would not be able to tell until the test tells you? Are you still not tempted after our lovely sunshines bfp? your test dates are a day apart and you have 2 embies too.... Please ladies don't be upset if you feel AF is on her way. Remember our body prepares for AF every month ( should do ) and the only way this stops if a little embie babies implants and sends out the hcg hormone which should stop AF. in some cases more common now, af can still come and you be pregnant. Test, bloods and scans confirm all these. Please stay positive ladies..  xx

*cazinge* Hi Hun, I understand how you feel on the test front, This is why i want to do a test tomoz to rule out the trigger first b4 i do a test for Pregnancy.  Your OTD is the day after mine. What day are you now hun? Lots of 


*Max 2012*  I totally feel your pain hun. We was never offered NHS because we have 3 children between us. All my problems have been there from 2003, i'd had years of investigations etc But it wasn't until i moved to where i am now that the doctors done a lap to see how things were inside and to see if there was another possible reason to why i hadn't conceive. It's heartbreaking, month after month, year after year.

Ivf is something i thought rich people had, that just shows how much i knew. I went down the egg share route after i donated because it was affordable and helping someone who didn't have eggs. Both Ours failed in Oct last year and absolutely broke my heart. This is why i am so scared now, i couldn't imagine having to feel that pain again.

This cycle was yet another share cycle using my eggs, once i had had egg collection they come and told me and my husband we had 25 eggs, and my husband asked who gets the odd egg. The doctor turned around and said they are all yours. They failed to tell us the recipient had pulled out. Meaning we had 25 eggs all for us. This maximises our chances  Out of the 25 only 16 fertilized. 9 were where 4 cell, 2 were 6 cell and 5 were past where they should be for day 3. 
When it came to day 5 we had only 2 percent blastocyst grades 5AA & 5BB.  Now to me that is what you call amazing but crazy. They told us none of the others made it. out of 16. This makes me feel, the lady dropping out has given us the best and only last chance of Ivf. to have a full cycle of IVF for £1500 is a miracle. is this our miracle baby or babies? is this our time? I really hope so. 

So from one long time TTC (er) to another, This has to be our time hun . Everything happens for a reason. And like i said to my husband, if we get another fail after everything that has happened this cycle, we will no longer try for our own baby, if you get the best and that doesn't work. it comes to a point where you say, enough is enough.

Cramping isn't always a bad thing hun. please stay positive and you'll pee positive... xx 

Ps sorry for the long post! I just wanted to share that with you for hope. xx

*Fini8778* I'm with you too on this. i've been on them for a while now and i'm sure it cant all be just them, but maybe thatsme trying to switch from being negative to being positive. i'm 5dp 5dt too. If our embies were on track it will be completely implanted now hun, the HCG Starts as of tomorrow....  Lots of 

*Emmamax76*  Hun, You count the day of transfer as day 0... 9dp 5dt implantation is completed and your body should have been releasing hcg as of 6dp 5dt. exciting hun... Test. Go On Test ....     You are so strong not to have caved in.

*Keepfaith*  Lovely, no don't be feeling down sweetie, the only way we get false positives if its the trigger shot. Now that would be out of your system now. Don't worry about the bleeding until its a bright red flow like af. and even then hun, its still not conformation your not pregnant. You may just be late with implantation that's why the bfp is still faint. Positivity. tomoz should be a little darker babe. xx Lots of ^fairdust^

*AFM* Like you lovely ladies i have tried not to symptom spot but it has been almost impossible. I have light AF cramps on and off since day 3 and convinced AF is coming. I'm terrified to go to the toilet because it feels like shes there. 
I went out yesterday to get away from the over analysing things and when onto my ward to see my boss and few of the girls. Again they told me to stop thinking af is coming because all these pains are related to af and pregnancy so you will never be able to tell. I know this, and great at telling others, but when it comes to me.......  i dn't listen!!

I had awful night sweats last night  and kept waking up feeling like i had something running through my blood like a fuzzy feeling.....  then couldn't stop thinking about twins in my sleep. Every time i tried to lay on my stomach i would get shooting pains in my boobs... Not normal! But i'm not anyway  My headache has been a constant so damn u progesterone if this is you doing this to me... 5dp 5dt and wishing i was able to test... i hope its our turn ladies 

Chin up ladies, lets do this together........ xxx


----------



## ooolop4

Hi, could you please put me down for Nov 2ww please. We had 2 embryos at 4 cell grade B's put in at a 2dt. So testing on 11/11. Thank you


----------



## Fertilityhawk

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all ok and coping with your 2ww.  I'm 3dpt 3dt and don't test until 10th November!!!!!  Seems like a lifetime away.

Are any of you using Ultragestan?  I'm finding them quite easy to use, but is anyone else getting really painful boobs?  TMI but my nipples are so sensitive I can barely touch them lol

xxx


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Wow! Hoping that is some post! 🙊

Thanks for all the congratulations- really can't believe it- still no symptoms. 
Sharry can you add me to the board please. Ec 14/10 et 19/1 OTD 2/11 BFP 🙏🏻🎉🎉

Don't you worry ladies who are holding out on the testing- i expected symptoms straight away and analysed every twitch but in reality 10dp5dt and still nothing really so don't lose hope! 🙏🏻 for you all x x


----------



## Feezy

Hi Ladies,

My OTD 09/11/2015, This is our second cycle of ICSI and the worst part of it all the the dreaded 2ww. I seem to have been spending my time searching the internet for reassurance even though I promised myself I wasn't going to put myself through the torture this time round...... easier said than done right lol.

I am currently 3dp5dt of 2 embryos (I decided to go for 2 as the second wasn't classed good enough to freeze as it was only just becoming a blast and would just be disposed of), I have been experiencing cramps since the night of transfer and actually didn't sleep that well that night either. Had a few twinges and stabbing pains on and off in the same place in 2 separate areas of my uterus. This is probably going to be TMI but just randomly brought up sick in my mouth. 

Hoping these could all be good signs (even though it could be too early for anything yet) as I didnt feel anything but AF pains 2 days before testing last cycle.


----------



## just-in-time

HOPING - yes out embies are the same age, 10 days old lol. Hopefully growing nicely and setting up camp ! 
I see, I asked to have mine out as was concerned about hydrosalpinx but when I had my last lap and dye consultant said there's nothing to suggest that and in better off with tubes as can sometime reduce blood flow to ovaries and interfere with their function. Only having two follies I certainly needed all the help I could get. I think today I may have noticed s few twinges and boobs funny on and off but I can panic myself stupid and fathom things up so I'm trying not to read into much. 
Yes I have a little boy, 10 in 2 weeks (going on 20) full of attitude but totally adorable (when his friends aren't about ) 

Keep faith - as your name suggests you should do just that. It's hard I know, I'm wishing all the best for you. 

Welcome everyone who's just joined, hope everyone is coping better than me , lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi Everyone

Well I think sadly it's all over for me as AF has reared her ugly head, didn't even get to OTD.

Completely gutted  
Wishing you all loads of luck with your BFP's

Will check in to see how everyone's got on, fingers crossed for you all.

Emma xxx


----------



## Jam27

Hey Hoping thanks for your nice message! I'm hanging in here hoping that AF doesn't appear! Don't understand the difference in the OTD! I think Bringmesunshine had her 5 day transfer on the 19.10 and I had my 5 day transfer on the 24.10 but our OTD are only a day apart! So weird! Still gonna hold onto the 3rd! Just hope AF doesn't appear before then! X

Emma so sorry your AF has appeared! Big hugs   Xxx

Hello to all the new girls! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Hovebaby2015

Emma I'm so sorry that you got your AF. Be kind to yourself and give yourself time to grieve. Big hugs  

xxx


----------



## cazinge

Emma - I am so sorry xx

On my phone so can't check who asked up thread about my DPO. I had my insemination (medicated dIUI) on 23/10 so almost at the halfway point! Spoke to DW today and she said she thinks time is dragging so at least it's not just me! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good Evening ladies  

 To The newbies lots of ^fairdust^ for your bfp

Bringmesunshine   It sure is some post, took me half the morning  .

just-in-time  Aww my AF pains are really strong now so i know where this is going. I just want it over and done with so i can have my melt down and try and get past it. You know your body and wow i'm telling you shes coming.... 

Our tubes are funny things aint they. I'm glad in a way they are gone, because it takes away that oh i'm late im may be pregnant, now i know that's never going to happen. Plus ectopic from ivf was a possibility so i decided have them clipped. Things us women have to go through eh! 

Aww i wish my son was 10 again, i cant believe hes 15, time goes so fast. Mine is the same, but so big hearted like me  .

Emmamax76  Noooo hunni, i really hope its not and its just thing have happened late. If it is for your normal length then may be AF if it stops then its not. You still have to test on your OTD, Have you tested anyway? I'm sending you plenty of   from me and ^fairdust^ i hope its all just a late process babe   

Jamerooki  I'm confused to how everyone works so differently. I'm just wishing the days away. I've decided not to test now because the cramps are real cramps now and getting unbearable i, just going to wait it out.  


cazinge  Hope your well hun xx


I think i'm just going to have a shower and go bed, i am so fed up of these pains they are really strong now so i know whats coming. I hate this and wish i hadn't put myself through it all. life can be so cruel to you.
Hope your all well lovely ladies...

xx


----------



## Dexter willow

Hello, totally new to this wish I had signed up months ago.. On my 2ww and nearly at the end. My test date is the 1st Nov', starting to go crazy now. Had really bad ohss and now it's improving which I was told would happen but would get worse if I was  pregnant , now I'm getting better I think it's not going to work because of this.. Any stories that may boost my spirits   x please can I be added


----------



## Max 2012

Aww thanks for the lovely long post hopingforourmiraclebaby. Like you and just in time my embryo is also days old (7dp3dt) and I have a son except he is a bit younger than yours at only 3 lol. Hope you managed to get an early night as you wanted.  I've had a few of them this week. Like you said tommorrow is the day hcg should start to be released,  so I'm really hoping to get a line on my first response test on Saturday morning. After a neagative start last week, I'm feeling very positive that good things are happening,  but I don't want to allow myself to get too excited as it just makes for a bigger fall. DH thinks I should test tomorrow morning as AF was due yesterday (on a natural cycle),  well I would have expected to at least have started spotting yesterday,  but if it negative I will be upset at work. At least if its negative on Saturday I have the weekend to sort myself out. So far AF is 1, soon to be 2 days late, my boobs are getting very sore now,  slight cramping (worse yesterday) and headache since Sunday are all leading me to believe it has worked.  I also have lots of cm which I have read is also a good sign. I don't really get AF symptoms except my bad mood a couple of days before lol,  which I don't feel.  Plesae say I'm not letting myself in for a fall  

Dexter willow,  I don't really know much about ohss symptoms,  but some ladies don't get any symptoms and still go on to have their bfp. Glad to hear that you are feeling better.

Emmamax so sorry to hear that your af has arrived.  Hope you are okay hun.

Jamerookie hope you are feeling better this evening and your cramps and headache have calmed down.

Keepthefaith, sometimes doing too many tests can send you mad.  Maybe just leave it a few days for the hcg to build (I know that will be hard) and then test again. Im planning to test on Saturday to see if i have alittle pumpkin on board, and then again on my otd next Wednesday.

Good luck to all others, not long for us all now.


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

I'm awake agn so early, I felt sick last night so I decided I was going to test this morning.

I'm 6dp 5dt with 2 embies onboard. And a faint came up? Is this still my trigger from 13 days ago? 

Omg I can't stop shaking! The thought of being pregnant is so exciting, and lasted 5 mins until I remembered I only had my trigger shot sat 17th in the evening. 

It came up within 1 min and it's dark enough to know it's there but no where near the control line. 🍀 I really need to know if this is the real or the trigger shot. 

Wish I would have tested the trigger out. 🙈


----------



## Marmite83

Hoping, I've got no personal experience, but after a lot of googling....(earlier this week) I read that most people have got rid of the trigger after 10 days, some sources said leave it 13-15 to be sure.

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Max 2012  Hey Hun, I sure did, i needed to get some sleep, but i didn't get much of that again 

Oh they are fantastic a 3, seems like a lifetime ago since my son was 3...I have all them symptoms adding the sickness last night, that is what made me test this morning at 4:40 lol.
I am now in super shock because it's the first line i have seen in almost 13 years. im only 6dp 5dt. I feel really fuzzy like drugged up fuzzy lol. I hope this is it..

Lots of ^fairdust^ for us all xx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Thank you Marmite. I have been reading and now only found out that people have all different doses. some have high and some have the normal 5000 like i had. Oh if its not one thing its another lol!

Thank you lovely.  

How are you feeling this morning? xx


----------



## Jam27

OMG ladies this is getting exciting!!

Max - Got everything crossed for you! I have no idea how the clinics work out the OTD as I think you are further on than me and my OTD is 3rd Nov! I had my EC on 19th Oct and my 5 day transfer on 24th Oct! Good luck! X

Hoping - I think we had our transfers on the same day? 5 day transfer on 24th Oct? My head was so painful last night again and continual cramps! I'm terrified to test! I'm so cared of getting a BFN so keeping the dream alive until my OTD! But you have given me hope! I'm sure our booster would be out our system by now! Are you going to wait and test again in the morning? Good luck! X

Justintime - How are you getting on? Have you had any cramps or soreheads? 

As I said I've got cramps/soreheads in the evenings!!!? No idea why the soreheads are just in the evening! Hoping it's a good sign but when I feel the cramps it's so hard not to think AF is coming! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are coping! We just need to take one day at a time! Every day AF isn't here is a step closer! 
Lots of love
Jam xxx


----------



## Keepfaith

Morning ladies,

Congrats to those with BFPs! That's great news Hoping. We got our first, very faint, BFP at 7dp5dt so if you had it early on the morning of 6dpt that can only be good news (trigger would be gone by then).

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN Emma. This journey can be so so cruel at times. Allow yourself some time to relax, clear your head and regroup. 

So tested again this morning and the BFP is still there but not really any darker which concerns me. I'm still getting AF pains and I've had some more watery blood and dark brown stained Crinone (so sorry for TMI). I'm not sure if it was the right thing to do but I took an extra dose of Crinone last night (I usually take it once in the morning) becuase im worried that my pregesterone levels are too low which might cause the bleeding. I hope it can't hurt. 

Feel like we're in limbo at the moment. We're still getting our BFPs but I just know AF is coming because it's getting progressively worse each day. Our clinic doesn't do Betas either and our OTD isn't til Monday


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Hoping for a miracle- I'd be feeling pretty positive if I was you 😄🙏🏻 its massive shock isn't it! His waiting game between a bro and otd is really testing!


----------



## Feezy

Morning All,

Emma Im sorry to read about your AF - But you still have test day to come.

Glad to see the BFPs arriving in

Im now 4dp5dt and im already fighting the urge to test, I was a serial tester last time and promised myself I wouldnt put myself through the torture this time


----------



## honeyd86

Hey ladies
.....may I join you please I'm also in my 2ww..... 
I have one embroyo on board and my OTD 9/11 
At the moment I feel ok but never know if thts good or bad ... wishing us all the best of luck.....
I did find this website which helps with healthy eating which I'm finding very useful so thought I'd share....
http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1046500/pregnancy-meal-planners-trimester-by-trimester 
Every little helps right...... 

/links


----------



## just-in-time

Jamerookie - I have had AF cramps yesterday and today but they are not painful as such, just there. Had a small amount of pink blood today on toilet paper when I wiped but nothing since I normally get that before AF and together with the cramps I'm pretty convinced she is on her way. Considering that I stupidly thought I may as well do a test and put myself out of my misery but that came up positive, faint line but still there. I imagine this must be the trigger !  I put money on AF arriving by tomorrow afternoon until then I'm in knicker watch, just wish it would hurry up !
Hoping - sounding hopeful, what is your actually OTD!  Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Feezy

welcome honeyd86 we have the same test day......... It seems like a million years away right now


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Hey ladies

Jus a quick one from me as I'm in hospital. I did my test this morning 6dp 5dt and got two really good lines.

I was driving on the motorway when a Hgv drove right in to me, he didn't see me at all.

This afternoon at the hospital they did a urine test and it was negative. But I'd had only
Jus had a wee 2 mins b4 she asked me to do another test. I managed another wee as I seem to be producing loads at the moment is it jus too early that's why? 

Feeling exhausted and sore


----------



## just-in-time

OMG hoping, that's just awful. How are you my love? Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keepfaith

Oh no Hoping I'm so sorry to hear about your accident. Are you okay? Yeh it probably is becuase your wee was a bit diluted, I've done a couple of tests in the afternoons and the lines have been quite faint. The tests they're using in hospital are probably less sensitive too.

You must be shaken up. I hope that you're okay

Xxxxx


----------



## Feezy

Hoping4ourMiraclebaby - I hope you're ok and not seriously hurt, Your sample was maybe not strong enough like you suggested, maybe they can give you a blood test while you are there.

I've now officially read everything on the web about 5day transfers and alot of people have tested early and got good results even at 4 days post transfer. I'm pretty much borderline 5 days now and very tempted to test but trying to talk myself out of it at the same time as talking myself into it.


----------



## Jam27

Hoping can't believe that happened!! Are you ok? What a nightmare! Yeah it's early days still so as the other girls have said I think you'd need to be testing your first morning wee. Hope you are ok x

Justintime - I'm the same cramps but not to painful and always there plus I've had a sorehead for days now. I'm too terrified to test so I'm determined to wait it out. The waiting is so hard isn't it!? It feels like my AF is just about to come x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Can I join you!? Had first cycle of IVF and had two 3day embrees transferred today!

My Otd is 13-11-15

Blue x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone,

I recognise a few names from the cycle buddies board but thought it was time to skip over to this thread 😀

I had my day 5 transfer of 2 embryos on Tuesday & test next Thursday, 5th!!

Hopefully lots of happy news to come.

Hope all of our little pumpkins stick 🎃🎃


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Evening All! Hope you're all having a good night 

I have a really random hot flush earlier that came out of nowhere, has anyone else had that? Could it be the progesterone? 

Good to see you over here Katiedoll


----------



## sandyman

Hello everyone! I come to join the dreaded two week wait... We have transfer yesterday. Two embryos put in on a day three transfer. An eight cell and a six cell embryo. 

So now I hope they make themselves at home and settle in! 
Test day is the 11th
Good luck to all!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi Gracie 😀 I blame the progesterone for everything!! X


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Hahahaha! Progesterone is a nightmare!! I swear it's gradually driving me up the wall!


----------



## cazinge

Oh gosh Hoping. Are you okay? 

Am still feeling fine, nothing really other than slightly sore boobs.  Still can't believe I have to wait another week. Am tempted to start testing the HcG out so I know if I get a BFP next Friday that it's for real.


----------



## Max 2012

Hopingforourmiraclebaby what a day you have had your poor thing. Hope you are okay. First of all congratulations on your bfp this morning. I think hospitals have really high level hcg testers compared to say the first response ones that us serial testers use. And at 6dp5dt then you wouldn't expect them to be very high yet. And using a very eeak mid day sample wouldn't have helped either.  I would say that it wouldn't be the trigger still,  as I remember on my fresh cycle many years ago now that I tested at 6dp3dt and it was negative but then I got my positive at 9dp3dt.

Just in time you are at the same stage as me and hoping, and like I mentioned above it shouldn't be the trigger now, so looks like you have your bfp. Congratulations.  I'm going to test in the morning and see what I get too. No AF yet, so all looking good right now. Still suffering with the headaches though. 

Hi to all the newbies today,  welcome to the madness.


----------



## just-in-time

Max2012, I'm struggling to believe it myself. When I tested I literally squeezed a wee out and had just downed a pint of water there was literally a dribble, it wasn't till about 10 am so not the best of samples. If my period does not come then I shall wait till Monday to test again as should be more accurate by then. Good luck to you in the morning love hopes those lines come up, will be thinking of you. Re the head aches I had terrible headaches day 6/7/8 but has gone now think that was mainly due to such disturbed sleep however I now have a full on cold. My glands are swollen and feel like I'm swallowing razor blades. Having to take paracetamol and even though I know it's fine, I'm still panicking ! 

hoping - hope you're feeling better my love. I had to do a test in hospital after a chemical pregnancy . Whilst in there the nurse said the NHS tests are not the best and usually pregnancy does not show up unless there are high numbers of HCG . They then done a beta so if you're still there push for one! Hope you're not in any discomfort ! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Max 2012

Good morning everyone.  

Happy Halloween! 

Well it's official now, I now have a baby pumpkin on board!  Its a  .

So so so happy, line is alot stronger than my last bfp at this stage which ended as a chemical so really hoping this one sticks around.


----------



## Jam27

Max - Congratulations! Xxx

Justintime - looks like you have your BFP if the other ladies are having same success!! How are you today? X

I'm still having cramps but like low level cramps and my tummy seems to have gotten really bloated since yesterday making me think AF is on her way! But trying to not panic and stay as positive as possible. I'm too terrified to test and trying to wait it out till Tuesday as feeling I want the dream to continue as long as poss! 

Hope all you other girls doing ok and hello to all the new girls 

Jam x


----------



## Keepfaith

Morning Girls!

Congratulations Max, that's wonderful news. I bet you're over the moon! You said you had a chemical last time and that your line is stronger this time. Can I ask which test you're using? I'm still testing BFP on the infernet cheapies (One Step) (we're 10dp5dt today) and though the line is a little darker than Weds, it's only marginal which concerns me. My AF cramps and brown coloured crinone have stopped since I started taking the extra crinone but I'm terrified that I'm just prolonging the inevitable.

You would think things get easier with a BFP but I'm actually finding this harder  

Hoping - how are doing this morning? I hope you are feeling better today.

Jam - I've sending positive vibes your way. I know it's so hard but you've done really well to get to this stage without testing. I wouldn't be too worried about the AF cramps and bloating becuase I've been having that for days and we still have our BFP atm. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Loobylou61

Hello, would like to join please.
Test date is 12th Nov.
Know I am going to struggle with this infernal wait. I had 1 embie transferred yesterday, so makes me 1dp3dt. 
Last cycle I couldn't resist testing early and got a couple of bfns, only got a bfp on my actual test date (mc at 9 weeks)... So know I shouldn't test early but hard to resist along with all the symptom spotting. Good luck for those with tests coming soon...
Little question, I forgot to ask about when it's safe to have sex... Obviously don't want to flush little embie away   Amd certainly not exactly in the mood right now with swollen belly etc but at some point.....
X


----------



## Argybargy

Morning all

Wow lots of positive news on this thread. Congrats Max what a wonderful way to start the day, everything crossed for a healthy pregnancy. Hoping sounds like you had a very up and down day, hope you are at home now and recovering 

Last week I didn't have many symptoms but now I am, much more bloated, waves of feeling sick, lots of aches around the hips. None of which I normally get around AF, apart from spots (I have one, does that count?! Lol). I blame the progesterone too lol!. Blooming progesterone playing with our heads  

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck xxx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good Morning Ladies,

Thank you all for all your wishes and thinking of me.  Yesterday was the most terrifying day of my life after such an exciting start seeing them 2 lines for the first time in 15 years. I'm home and ok, i'm just suffering with my chest and more so my back. I was very lucky i was in the first lane and not the second. Being hit by a Heavy goods vehicle is way at the top of things not to be hit by.

I'm alive  The shock yesterday was beyond anything i have experienced, even worse than the 90mph crash i was a passenger in 2 years ago after a night out with friends when the daft driver wouldn't slow down. We had no seat belts on as there was 3 others in the back with me. The driver lost control and we spun 360 like a toy car hitting the central reservation side on. We were EXTREMELY lucky to be alive with not a single scratch on us. 
Never would i get in a car without my seatbelt ever again. How could a day star so amazingly and end up like that 

Hope all you lovely ladies are staying positive and peeing positive 

*Jamerooki *- Sure is hun  We are exactly the same EC 19/10 ET 24/10 Just your test date is two days b4 mine  Dnt get that one though. I wanted to test because this non symptom spotting we're trying not to do was driving me crazy so i decided to go for it.  Yes hun i did one in the hospital yesterday afternoon after just passing urine and it was negative. I done one this morning and it was another faint positive.   Go on test... we can go through it all together 

*Keepfaith* Thank you hun  It's so hard to be good and not keep testing lol. Don't make it a habit hun of taking more Crinone than prescribed. Best safe.  Sounds all positive to me It's exciting hun. The cramps do get worse but not doubled over in pain worse. Stay Positive babe you have your BFP and its real. Think we've all been using them cheapies  FR are the best, but why waste money on them this early. It's a clear blue digi on test day . x 

*Bringmesunshine* Thank you so much hun. I really hope it's a sticky one. It sure is, i was shaking like a leaf. 13 years is a long time waiting for this moment.  It's torture the wait!

*Feezy*  Aww we are all in the same boat hun. It's so hard not to test!  I tested at 6dp 5dt and got a faint on a cheap test.

*honeyd86, Blueestone, Katiedolldoll, mysteryminx *  , Glad to see you all over here  Congrats and welcome to the longgggg 2ww. 

*WhatGracieDid* Yes hun i have had 2 hot flushes this week, it was so random!

*just-in-time* Hey Lovely, See this is why i can't take my BFP seriously, if you think it's your trigger, then it must be mine too  Feeling really scared now....  to God it's not it's not and it's well and truly gone out of our system and we're not the ones it decides to stay in our systems. What dose was you on? mine was only 5000! We just need to help each-other lol  AF stay away and them lines get stronger. 

*cazinge* I am lovely, thank you very much  Yes hun, please test the HCG out to save yourself the pain of what me and Jus-in-time is going through. I have been coming across loads of people now that have said it leaves at 10000 a day, i only had 500 so i'm praying with all of me its well and truly gone. Its killing me hun! Please test it out if your only early. 

*Max 2012*  Wow this is fantastic news... Me and Just should be feeling ours like you  What are we lke....Oooh Hun i really hope the trigger has gone,  i just couldn't deal with a negative now 

*Loobylou61*  Welcome hun... Best advice we can give you if you're going to test earlier than ur OTD, please test out your HCG trigger this week save yourself the heartache i'm feeling.  x

*Argybargy* I'm good thank you hun x Closer to that BFP. You are very strong hun not to test. Lots of 

*AFM * It's Offical, I am finally 7dp 5dt   How exciting is it to get this far. AF is due today. I've got mild cramps considering i was in agony yesterday after the accident. They wouldn't do bloods or anything because were private . So none the wiser!I was assessed my a gynecologist and she wasn't happy that i tested so soon. they hate that 

Because i'm not driving i didn't get to go out and get another test for this morning, so i ended up using the clinics one they gave me, it came up positive again this morning but really faint  now i'm thinking i'm totally out 

I hate this waiting and testing. And i'm stuck in the house 

Hope your all well this Morning.


----------



## Tiffin

Morning ladies, 

Can I join you please? I had 3x2 day embies transferred on Wednesday (my 3 little pumpkins! 🎃) so currently 3dp2dt and OTD is 11/11. 

Lovely to hear all of the BFP's coming through already, gives me extra positivity  

Hoping - really sorry to hear about your traumatic day yesterday. So pleased you're ok and still testing positive....woohoo!!

Hope everyone has a lovely Halloween weekend 👻 x


----------



## Jam27

Hoping glad you are ok! What a terrible thing to happen to you especially at this time!! I don't think it will be your trigger shot hun! I'm saying that because our EC and ET are the same...after my booster shot my (.)(.)'s were really tender and sore and have been up until 2 days ago! So I'm thinking that's when the trigger shot left me. I'm also worried about that coz when I was pregnant before (m/c at 8weeks) the first thing I noticed was sore (.)(.)'s and obv that's not happened this time!   I'm just terrified of getting a BFN...it's almost like I don't want to test now! I just want to keep the dream alive! Really feeling AF is on its way! Just trying to keep positive and hoping it's the pessaries!   So glad your ok hun xxx


----------



## Rach09

Hi can you add me too, first iui with donor sperm yesterday. This feels like it is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life! Any tips on survival would be most welcome. 😁


----------



## Gibbles28

Hi...new to this page. We had 2 transferred last Monday 1 blast & 1 late morula. This is our 2nd IVF attempt anxiously waiting to test next Wednesday...🙈 Good luck everyone on your BFPS xx


----------



## just-in-time

Hey hoping glad you're alright, what a worry! I haven't any idea what strength my shot was love, didn't pay any attention, just jabbed it in! 

I'm pretty sure Im out ive got brown blood mixed with residue of peassary, AF is due today so I'd say thats its imminent now. I've been out with my mum all day so been nice distraction ! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Just-in-time

I can't remember if u have tested now 😱 Brown is a good sign it's old blood lovely. And I think your mixing the pessaries up with cm. I believe ur pregnant babe. Pls test and show yourself.

I have jus done an afternoon test and got a really good line. I'm shocked now. Maybe this is my time. It's feeling better than b4. 7dp 5dt and lines really good. 

Jus on my phone, hope u ladies are feeling positive xx


----------



## just-in-time

Hey Hoping. 

Things are looking good for ya Hun, that's brilliant. Especially given the **** you've had to deal with ! 

Yes, tested same day as you did as you got me wondering (you're so naughty) and it was positive but line was faint! Then I had some pink blood same day, had pink this morning too and it's now brown. I honestly feel it's game over, I've prepared myself for it and I'm feeling pretty calm considering. I'll see what tomorrow brings before i test again. Just want it over with so when/if AF gets here I can have a ciggy . Not had one for 6 months and I'm desperate oh and with a strong cuppa - bloody lovely 👌 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Jus-in-time 

Now I get you! I'm so forgetful 🙈. If a line was there your pregnant. When u test agn it's going to be stronger. Promise that's how confident I am. Test in the morning first urine and I bet u when u put them both together it's darker. Hcg doubles every 48 hours. Test in the morning and watch... Stop torturing yourself and see.
Pink blood and brown is saying ur body has implanted ur baby. Did u only have one or two. See we have two in there😁 I'm sorry if I should know this. It's so hard to remember things. 😁

It's all positive babe. Lots of dust X


----------



## teenyweeny

Hi ladies! Can I join u all? I am 2dp3dt with two wee amazing embies. So blessed to get to this point, we very nearly didn't get any swimmers at egg collection so I am in shock to be here!

Hoping - I have been reading thro recent threads and really hope u are ok and making a good recovery what a fright u must have got!! And congrats on bfp 👍😊 xx


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello!  I'd like to join in too!

I had my ET today, one blastocyst transferred at 1pm today.  Blast on board!  Hoping this one is going to stay    

Rose x


----------



## Max 2012

Hi keepfaith I use the first response tests. At 9dp3dt last time the line was extremely faint, it did get slightly stronger the next day, but then got weaker 2 days after that and then I bled. But this time at 9dp3dt the line is very strong. I'm still scared of going to the toilet now after what happened last time, but trying to stay postive this time because of the better lines. Fingers crossed for you. When is your OTD?  

Justintime really hoping the bleeding stops for you and you get a nice strong line in the morning. 

Hoping, hope you are feeling better today and thats great that you have a stronger line today. As for your comments before about the staff at the hospital not happy with you testing so early, then they obviously haven't been through infertility themselves and the anxiety we all face to just want to know. And to not do your bloods because you went private for ivf is terrible. At the end of the day you have had a positive pregnancy test and will now fall under the nhs for your midwifery care. I do think it depends where you are based. My local EPU were great when I had my chemical no fuss and gave me the 48hr apart blood tests. 

Hi to all the newbies and hope everyone due to test in the next few days are hanging in there


----------



## zzza

Hi can I please join. I have had 1 top grade blast transferred. My beta is 12/11. I need to stay away from the hpt!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all 

Hope ur all doing ok?
Just wondering I have the worst cough n snotty nose ... What can i take?? Got to be able to function for my dd n work!! 

Thanks x


----------



## Fini8778

Hi all, hope you are doing ok. Congrats hoping for! And to anyone else with a positive. I think my cycle may have failed but am unsure. Had spotting yesterday and assumed it was AF on its way. Then nothing since so maybe it was implantation bleeding? But it's a bit too late for that isn't it? Did a test this morning 8dp5dt and it was negative so now just don't know! I guess in 2/3 days I will but am not feeling hopeful ...


----------



## just-in-time

Blueestone - I fell your pain. I have had literally the worst cold and sore throat I have had in years. I have been taking paracetamol every 4 hours. My throat feels like I'm swallowing razor blades and my head feels like it's gonna combust. hope you start to feel better soon! Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello everyone. I'm new to this thread. Just had a 5d et yesterday and I'm already getting the 2ww crazies! I literally went a bit mad in my last 2ww. I've had 1 mmc and 2 chem pregs, so I find it very hard to stay positive in the 2ww. Trying to relax and not think about the fact that I feel bloated and gross!

*Bluestone and Just in time*. Sorry to hear you have colds. That's rotten luck. If it's any consolation, I've been told loads of times though that getting a cold during the 2ww has absolutely no impact on whether the embie takes.

I promised myself I wouldn't test early this time. Last time, I did an early test and got a positive, but it gradually got fainter and a chem preg was confirmed. I don't want to do the same thing to myself this time, but keeping away from those HPT's is hard!

Have a nice Sunday everyone


----------



## mrsfi

Hi ladies

Please can I join you, I'm 1 day post 2 x 5dt, official test date is 11th November. 

Good luck everyone!!    

Xxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Morning All! 

How is everyone doing? 

I'm 5dp5dt and I've officially hit the tww crazies. I've had cramping the past 48 hours and a really heavy feeling, so I've been googling it like the crazy person I am. Please tell me I'm not the only one going insane here?

X


----------



## Jam27

Hi Whatgraciedid- I'm 7dp5dt...well I think that's how you work it out!!? I got my 5 day transfer on 24th Oct.  I had bad cramps too but they seem to have gone away now and just a little cramp every now and again. But I have also been having a heavy feeling....between my legs inside...if that's what you mean!? Lol Really sorry I know that's tmi!! I've been worried about it as its not really a very nice feeling! I go from thinking it's worked to thinking my AF is defo on its way! You are defo not alone! My OTD is the 3rd so not long for me to wait now! I'm actually scared to test! X


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Jamerooki - that's exactly how it feels! And I've been flipping between the AF feeling and the 'it worked' feeling. My OTD is the 5th so im two days behind you. I'm petrified to test too, feel like everyone is counting on me for this to work. 

I've been having really vivid dreams too, which apparently is deffo down to progesterone. Last nights dream was that my family was actually a mafia family and we were being attacked by a rival family. But at the same time I had to go to the loo and I had a load of bleeding... Yep, sign me up for a white straight jacket now!


----------



## Argybargy

Ladies I so glad you said that.. I thought I was one of the few that are scared of testing!!. If I wasn't such a wuss I would probably test today so I have may have some indication of what I might get otd on the 3rd. But no can do!..


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good morning ladies

It's so lovely to see u all having the lovely implantation and settling in, twinges, heavy feeling. I'm please to say this is how I feel and I've had my 5th BFP now since 6dp 5dt. I can test on the afternoon now and it's starting to show. Another lovely line this morning after 3 hours sleeping.

You are so strong for not testing. I am now 8dp 5dt and my test date is the 5th. Another 4 days to go. So far away aswel. 

I'm on my phone so no personals. But will pop in to see if we have anymore testers. ☺ It's such a scary, exciting feeling. 

Hope your all feeling positive ☺🍀. Xx


----------



## Jam27

WhatGraciedid- I had a dream I was being held captive by a tribe and then this man held me down and started eating my face!!! I mean what the heck is that all about!?!   Yup straight jacket for me too! Well hopefully the heavy feeling is a good sign! Fingers crossed!   X

Argy - defo not alone hun! My test date is also the 3rd! I'm scared! X

Hoping - Good to know you have the heavy feeling too! I really don't like that feeling! But if it's a good sign...I'll get to like it! Lol x


----------



## Keepfaith

Thanks for the reply Max. I've been using cheapies from Amazon most days but I did a First a Response at 8dp5dt (thurs) and another one today (11dp5dt). The Internet cheapies are slowly getting darker and the FR test was darker this morning too so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm so terrified of having a CP. Every day I convince myself that I don't have 'pregnancy symptoms' and I'm paranoid at every twinge. I thought it might be easier after getting a BFP but it's not easier at all. I'm so anxious.My OTD is tomorrow. I have a BETA blood test booked at a private clinic in the morning (I'm on NHS and my clinic doesn't do BETA's) but I'm so terrified of getting s bad result that I don't know if I can find the courage to go!

Great to hear that your lines are good Max and Hoping. Long may it continue.

Welcome to the madness to all the newbies. I don't think I'll ever get used to the torture!


----------



## Argybargy

Ok you guys are going to think I have a dual personality after going on about being too scared to test barely two hours ago. Suddenly I had this bright idea, OTD isn't till Tuesday, it's not early morning urine so if I test now and it's a bfn there is still time to hopefully go to a bfp but if I get a bfp at least I know!. 

So I did it and stunned to get a bfp!.. I used a frer and the the pregnancy line came up before my control line. Last cycle I tested OTD and got a very faint positive on clear blue and well that didn't end so well for me. So I am off out now to buy a clear blue and see what it comes up and hopefully have a much stronger positive compared to the last time I did it. Just wanted to share the news xxx

Also wanted to say really sorry Emma on your bfn


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Those of you testing early are brave, I can bear the thought of testing early - I want the fantasy to continue as long as possible!

I must say despite really sore boobs, ie don't even brush past me type sore and back ache along my bra line I have no symptoms. I test on Thursday and am 5dp5dt today. Hopefully still 2 on board snuggled in tightly.

I want it to be Thursday tomorrow yet also for it to never come!!

Xx


----------



## mrsfi

Hi ladies

Huge congrats on all those wonderful bfps 😊

I 1 day post 2 x 5 dt and I'm already a basket case!  Not for a single symptom, no cramps or sore boobs, the last times I've got a bfp I've had symptoms straight away and had a "feeling" that I was pregnant.  I don't feel anything now.  When did everyone else get cramps or implantation bleeding?  

This is going to be such a long two weeks   

Am tempted to test everyday to get myself used to the bfns 😪

Xxx
Xx


----------



## honeyd86

Hey ....
Yeah freezy. ....seems miles away....are you going to wait or test before?
I'm also scared to test early .....  think I'm starting to got a  crazy bit but back to work next week tht will help keep my mind off things.... good luck to anyone testing over the nxt few days......  ...... 
Keepfaith. .....good luck tomorrow. .hoping you get a bfp.....
Hoping4 miracle ......congrats looks like you have bfp...
Sorry I've missed loads just done the top few as so many of us.......but good luck all..... xx


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Yes argy-bargy! Great news! 🎉🎉

Missfi I didn't have any symptoms and I'm 13dp5dt now- OTD tomorrow thank the Lord but first tested 9dp5dt and had a strong positive. Obviously I've tested everyday since due to no symptoms driving me crazy! 

Can't wait for tomorrow beta hopefully all will be well and I can start to believe it 😄🙈


----------



## Marmite83

Well done everyone with BFP's so happy for you! 

My clinic do bloods for results, test at 8.30am on Thursday and results by phone in the late afternoon. I'm going to ask them to call DH and whatever the result he is going to wait till I get home from work to tell me. I couldn't cope to hear while I'm at work either way. 

Going stir crazy, trying to distract myself and keep busy, but it's not working. 

Has anyone managed to distract themselves even for a few hours? 

Xxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Congratulations Argy and Sunshine!!!

All this talk of early testing had me buying some tests earlier because I can't get it off my mind. Back in work tomorrow so hopefully that'll distract me?!


----------



## zzza

Congrats to all who have got BFP.
How long is everyone having off work post ET?
I am not going to use HPT as it only makes me feel crap if keep seeing BFN.


----------



## Tiffin

Big  Argy and Sunshine, hope you're both feeling ok. 

I'm off for a week after ET zzza, wanted to not have any work pressures for as long as poss!

Nice to read everyone's thoughts on what's happening with our lovely bodies!! My bloated tummy seemed less yesterday but feeling worse again today. Is anyone else still really bloated and look 4 months blimmin pregnant already!? 

I've had a few sharp pains in my lower abs today, more when I need to pee, so thinking it's my full bladder pressing on a follicle or something!? I'm only 4dp2dt, so not expecting to feel anything for a while yet. 

Hope everyone's had a nice relaxing weekend  x


----------



## becks83

Hi ladies was wondering if I could join please?had ET today, 2 blasts on board test date 12th november.
  Feeling really weird, so bloated and achey legs.Well done to all the ladies who got BFP's!!!!
I off work for another 6 days don't want to go back 
Tiffin nice to see you over here yes I feel massive too it's horrible hope you don't feel to bad xxx


----------



## Blueestone

Tiffin that's exactly how I'm feeling-- pressure in the low abdo and sharp pains when I'm getting up to standing from sitting... Dunno if it's constipation or after the ec?

Blue x


----------



## zzza

I have been signed off for 2 weeks due to physical nature of my job. But don't feel sick so feel wrong being off so long if that makes sense. But I suppose it's good to rest as much as you can with a toddler. Anyone else trying for baby number 2 how are you finding it.


----------



## becks83

Zzza my jobs quite physical too so I'm nervous about going back but I suppose I've just got to get on with it and hope for the best enjoy your time off and good luck for baby number 2 xx


----------



## mrsfi

Zzza I'm trying for baby number two, my DS is nearly five now.  He's definitely helping distract me but I feel awful that I'm so tired out and feel like my attention span is useless at the minute. 😔


----------



## zzza

Mrsfi tell me about I am crazy tired. Needing afternoon naps! Finding it difficult to give DD full attention lucky DH has been really supportive. Becks can you do lighter duties when you return to work? Our beta is same day. Hopefully it's positives all round.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Yes I'm trying for #2! But my baby number one is nearly 12!  

How's everyone doing? I've got major sharp pains in my bikini line going up to hip and down left leg. Earlier on right side it was so painful it stopped me in my tracks and took my breath away!!


----------



## mrsfi

Hi blue, hey they could be implantation cramps   

I'm feeling normal, no cramps, nothing, just feeling tired due to the progesterone and fat as a barrel due to the continual snacking!!


----------



## Blueestone

Do u think? Could be too early? I'm 2dp3dt.... I wondering if it's wind or constipation??

Progestrone is horrid! I've got the rage the flushes and oh my goodness the hunger!!!! I could sleep on a pinhead! X


----------



## Katiedolldoll

I've been off work for 2 weeks as it's been half term but I'm back to school tomorrow and have barely had time to relax at all as my DD is 3 and full of beans all the time. I've been lifting and carrying her, cleaning as usual etc. Had no choice really but I wish I'd been able to take it a bit easier as this is our last cycle. 
The clinic said carry on as usual and in previous cycles I've varied between practically sitting on the sofa doing nothing for the whole 2ww (& getting a BFN) & going back to work (and getting a BFP) so who knows what'll happen this time??


----------



## mrsfi

Blue progesterone is horrible stuff isn't it, I'm bursting into tears or being stroppy and I could happily devour anything that's not fast enough to run away from me!!

I think the implantation cramps could be starting about now for you, I always felt them straight away after a 5dt.

Katie I hope going back to work is a good distraction for you, it's so hard to know what to do for the best isn't it, I'm tempted to wrap myself in cotton wool but I go stir crazy if I'm doing nothing.


----------



## Tiffin

Nice to see some familiar faces, hello ladies!

Good work on your 2 blasts becks, hope you're feeling ok. 

Glad I'm not the only one getting these pains. Whatever they are, it's good to hear I'm not alone with them! I've had a few kips today too but put that down to the fact I didn't sleep very well last night. Think I trapped something in my neck/shoulder, so was up at 6am with bad pains 😴

Katie - hope your first day back tomorrow distracts you nicely!   x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Ladies that shall I do? I've run out of my 'trying to conceive' vitamins but need 3 more to take me to test day... I have a packet of the same brand pregnancy vitamins ready to take if I'm pregnant but would you start them tomorrow or buy more pre-conception ones? Basically I need the folic acid...

Thanks xx


----------



## Tiffin

Hey Katie,

I ran out of my pre-conception ones the day of my ET, so started taking the general Pregnacare ones as they have pretty much the same ingredients and actually the fertilised embryo/s is now with you. 

I decided to take it as a sign!!   x


----------



## Blueestone

Katie and tiffin!! U are freaking me out now .... I've done the same with the vitamins!! Spooky!!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Ha ha! Hopefully a good sign for all of us then!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Hey Lovely Ladies,

It's so nice to see you all here, i was feeling alone on day one lol .  Thank you all for congrats  Cautiously pregnant at 8dp 5dt  Pls stick pumpkins 

Feeling really scared as i've not seen lines like that in 15 years since my son  OTD isn't until THURSDAY!!!! what is that al about  Ill be 12dp 5dt then.

Oh, Hello, is it now Thursday? oh no its sunday   its going so slow

How is everyone doing? Hope your not all going as crazy as me  x

 newbies......xx

*Tiffin* Hii My lovely FF buddie, sorry i have been all over the last few days so not done personals . Thank you for thinking of me . So lovely to see you on here with your triplets . My bloating has now come back and i look 4 months pregnant  But love it lol! The shap pains your feeling are good, i'm getting them now and agn. 

*teenyweeny* Thank you so much hun, I'm feeling ok now, but have this to focus my time and paranoia .
I hope you're feeling nice and positive. 

*Max 2012*  Yes you are right, when you have been through the things us ladies have i'd like to see them be strong and confident. Its shocking. I've been tempted to go into work and do my own bloods  I still might, just to make sure all is going well.

*Blueestone* Them pains sound good to me.  Not like AF pains, odd pains. And shooting pains in Hot (.)(.), not sore. Little early for implant yet hun. Day 4 a 3day embie will it will attach to your lining, 5/6 it starts to implant. 

*Keepfaith* I've Been feeling really nervous of CP and i'd never know about them before until i read about them. I am terrified now.I hope your feeling as well as can be expected. 

*Argybargy*  You caved in and tested!!!! CONGRATULATIONS 

*honeyd86* Thank you lovely. Lots of ^fairdust^ your way x

*Katiedolldoll* We're not brave, we're just absolutely . You have the same test date as me and i'm now 8dp 5dt I've had + since 6dp 5dt  Id take the pregnancy ones hun.

*mrsfi* I started with cramps 2/3 days after transfer hun x

*WhatGracieDid* You may as well give in like we all did  go on and test!!!!

*Fini8778*  Your not out hun until you test on OTD. Implantation may have been late you never know what our body's are doing. Sending you loads of  
*Jamerooki *- Hope you are well x You don't always get sore (.)(.) straight away, mine are not sore at all, just HOT 

*just-in-time* Hey Lovely, Oh I am such a naughty person making you test . Bad influence! No Ciggy for you at all  AF is not coming.

*Marmite83* Hope your well. You are so good not to test. Lots of ^fairdust^

*Bringmesunshine* Yay for OTD we have till thursday but keep testing daily since 6dp 5dt. Its so long!

*zzza* I'm on my 5th week off off work. Not sure whether i'm going back on the 10th or not yet.


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi everyone, can't sleep so I've come on here. Hope it's the right place... I've got my DE FET transfer tomorrow and, if all goes well and our wee frostie survives, I should be having my 2ww and test in November. 
Trying to suppress as much excitement and hope as I can, to help me should things not work again (this is our 4th ivf, 2nd DE and first FET so you can see why I'm cautious) But it's at this time of night when everything's quiet that your mind goes over and over it and all of a sudden you have a little sneaky glimmer of your potential family. Does that sound daft?


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good Morning Ladies 

Another line for me at 9dp5dt.....  Our little pumpkins are there to stay. 

*Argybargy, Gill P, Bringmesunshine* OTD today 

*nicky_nacky_noo*  Hun, Welcome  Lots of 

Hope everyone is feeling well  and are excitedly waiting for this week to be over. 

I rang the clinic just to update them on things since the crash. They kindly asked how i was and have i tested  Me no, never, i wouldn't do that  Only everyday since friday,  the Specialist nurse who's been looking after me since our first consultation said congratulations  we know most people test before the test date. 
How exciting and to call them on Thursday to just confirm and they can book us in for a scan in 3 weeks time. It now feels real 

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Keepfaith

Morning all!

So our OTD is today (12dp5dt) and it's the first time I've used Clearblue (but not the digi version). We got quite a nice strong line so at least our little bean is still there this morning!

I've just been to the clinic to have my BETA and I should get my result between 3-4pm this afternoon but that feels like a lifetime away right now. 

I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic and take it one day at a time but its sooo hard. The doctor told me to try not to stress.... he's clearly never been through this process before!

Congrats on your tests Hoping, those are lovely strong lines... much darker than mine


----------



## sandyman

Good morning all! It's another new week and another day, which means everyone is another day further through this process. Okay, enough of the positivity, I am feeling rather pants today, yesterday I had husband home and we had friends round for dinner and it was a lovely distraction, today I am home alone, and feel like I've got a cold coming and just feel like it's not worked. I am fed up of waiting! I just want to know so I can get on with our life and plan what we can do next. Right, moan over!

Congratulations to everyone that has had their BFP! Fingers crossed for everyone else!

A car pulled out in front of us yesterday in the deep fog and the last three letters of the registration plate was BFP!!!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Yay *Faith* Congratulations  Mummy 2 Be  It is really hard not to worry and stress over things. Especially when you are in our situation. But lovely you have some good news, try and enjoy it. Lots of love, and happy and healthy 8 months xx

*mysteryminx* Sorry your feeling rubbish, unfortunately it only gets worse from here babe. Especially when your body starts with all the pull and tugs, cramps and everything else to make you think has it worked or not. Best thing you can do be talk to us, we'll make you feel more at ease.

BFP hey, Maybe that is your sign 

xx


----------



## SillyWrong

So - I'm on a medicated FET cycle at the moment, ET was 27/10 and OTD is 8/11.

I started bleeding on Saturday (4dp5dt) - it started off VERY light, I was actually excited to see it, thinking it was implantation bleeding.  But it's not stopped.  I'm now 6dp5dt.  It's heavier, in that there's quite a bit of blood each time I go toilet and wipe, but not enough to need to use tampons or pads - certainly no where near anything like a period.  It's also fresh blood, bright red.

So, two questions: 
- Can implanation bleeding continue on for days?  I was always under the impression it was only dark or brownish and would only last a few hours?
- Can i get a period if I'm on the hormone boosters (estrogen tablets 2mg three times a day and Cyclogest pessaries twice a day)?  My period wouldn't be due for another couple of days yet, but wondering if the hormones have made it come earlier? 

I feel like I've accepted this cycle hasn't worked already, but we tested early last cycle and promised ourselves we wouldn't do it again as that was all so confusing with a chemical pregnancy 

URGH!


----------



## Brown-candy

Dear SillyWrong I didnt want to read and run but here's a massive   pls keep strong and lets hope it's not yet over till your OTD.


----------



## traya

Hi ladies, can I join you. Currently 4dpt 3dt with 2 embies.
This is our third ICSI cycle. In the past have had 5 day transfers and always bleed before OTD.
The clinic I am with have a long wait for OTD
OTD 13/11/15
Wishes to all x


----------



## mrsfi

Mystery - I'm with you, I feel totally disheartened and sad today. 😔 .  I want to book the follow up appt to arrange our next cycle but DH said I'm being daft, I just feel like its not going to work 😪

Sorry, what a miserable whinger I am.

Good luck to everyone, and well done for all the wonderful BFP'S , great news ladies 😃
  
Xx


----------



## sandyman

Mrsfi, I'm glad you are down in the dumps with me! Wait, that sounds nasty... but what I mean it's nice to being alone - I feel guilty for feeling crap and I nearly choked on a tissue after inhaling it whilst gasping for air during a crying fit and blowing my nose.... I feel like if I am too sad, it will make the cycle fail.  I hope you feel better soon! Only time can help and tell I suppose!

Welcome Traya, I am also 4dpt3dt of two embies, so we are super buddies on here haha. My test day is before yours though, on the 11th. And I thought our clinics days were longer than most. 

I have noticed a lot of ladies test early on here - which I am surprised about, I thought that was forbidden hehe I'm trying to resist testing early, and I know it is definitely too early to get a result anyways yet....

I have sorted out half my filing cabinet, trying to waste and kill time, which went well, seeing as it is now one o'clock! 

I hope time flies for everyone!


----------



## mrsfi

Oh bless you mystery, I'm a blubbering mess too 😔. I'm sure the mum's on the school run think I'm an emotional wreck as I always seem to have red nose and puffy eyes from all the blubbering.  Don't feel guilty for feeling sad, you're going through a lot, you're allowed to have sad and mad days.  Have you managed to distract yourself at all?  Today I dropped my DS at school, took the dog out for a seven mile walk, cleaned the house, cooked a curry, ate most of a box of chocolates and I still can't think about anything but getting a BFN!!

I stupidly POAS this morning and obviously it was a BFN, I'm such an idiot.

Currently under a blanket on the sofa watching box sets 😊 xx


----------



## Tiffin

Afternoon ladies,

Big   on your BFP Keepfaith!  

Mysteryminx and Mrs Fi, my EC buddies, sorry to hear you are feeling so sad. Can I ask what is making you think it's not worked? It's probably because I'm on my first attempt, so pretty naive about it all but unless there's a reason for me to worry (i.e. AF arrival) I'm going to do my best at keeping the positive vibes flowing to help my embies feel at home  

Blue - that made me laugh! As Katie said, hopefully it's a sign for all of us! 

Hoping - liking your new profile pic, very strong lines! 👏 Hope you're feeling ok. x

Nicky-nacky-noo - good luck for your ET today 🍀

Welcome traya, hope the 2ww is kind to you. 

Nothing really different with me, apart from my tummy doesn't feel as big today, which is more comfortable. One movie down today, now which one to watch!?  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## becks83

Mystery & MRsfi I feel your pain I'm only 1dp 5dt & I decided it's not worked. Had to call the clinic to see if we had any left to freeze and none were any good, I burst into tears straight after whilst cooking my chicken sandwich! I just wanted that extra life line everything is now hanging on this working.
  Sorry to bring everyone down, trying to distract myself isn't working think I'm taking "taking it easy" to a whole new level ive moved from the bed to the sofa & watch Netflix all day yet I still don't want yo go back to work as it's quite a physical job.
  Anyway enough about me, congrats to all the BFP ladies & I hope everyone else is trying to say sane xxxx


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Afternoon all...

Becks- enjoy taking it easy guilt free- that's the only bit of enjoyment we get in the 2ww

Hoping and keep faith- congratulations! Yeah! Can you actually believe it?!

Mystery and miss fi- it's so hard isn't it. 2ww really is a testing time mentally and physically. At least you know there's a serious amount of other ladies in the same boat. Try and keep busy x x

Argy Bargy and Gill p hope you've got the result you wanted. 

OTD for me and at last, final cycle and it's a BFP for definate. I'm absolutely thrilled yet it doesn't get easier from here as it's another waiting game for the next appointment! Hope it sticks! Come on embie! Got a beta of 1175. Not really sure what that means but apparently it's good! 
CAN TOU UPDATE FRONT PAGE PLEASE X

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Keepfaith

Hi all,

Mystery and MrsFi - please try not to feel too downhearted even though I know it's far easier said than done. I was absolutely convinced that this was another failed cycle 1-3dpt becuase I got a sore throat just like last time and I was sure it was my body rejecting the embryo. I was sooo down and cried for days. I was even SO certain that it had failed that I went to an open evening at a private clinic last Tuesday to research my next cycle. The very next morning (7dp5dt) we got our very first, very faint BFP. Please do not give up hope ladies. Honestly I was shell shocked when I saw that extra little line after being so sure that we'd failed again.

Congrats on your BETA Sunshine that sounds like a very good number. How many days post transfer are you. I'm still anxiously awaiting my result from the clinic


----------



## Keepfaith

Just a quick update as I just got my BETA back. It's 457 (17dpo). Trouble is, I have no idea if that's normal!


----------



## Bringmesunshine

I think that's a good number faith. I'm 14dp5dt and 1175 x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Can I join the feeling **** group 😥 I'm 6dp5dt and had a little blood earlier + feel as if AF is imminent. Have felt really down all day. Should be testing on Thursday but am tempted to test tomorrow morning(have never done it early before) just to put me out of my misery x


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

*traya * welcome hun. lots of 

*mrsfi, becks83 & mysteryminx* Massive hugs hun it's hard to feel positive all the time when you have had upset. But Tiffin it totally right. 
you have just as good of a chance of getting your bfp as any of us . we sometimes can't allow ourselves the chance to believe it would happen to us but it can.

*Tiffin* Thank you, i hope they keep going strong. My clinic know i've tested now  I'm not too bad, just struggling to cope with these stomach pains. I keep running to the toilet to check af hasn't come. My stomach is driving me mad. I hope everything is ok in there.  How is things with you? xx

*Bringmesunshine* Congratulations hun  When are you booked in for your scan? Beta is good fab  Thank you hun, Wow this 2ww has been the hardest two weeks of my entire life! I still can't believe we have all these lines, i just cant take it in, 13 years and its happened i just don't want it o go wrong.

*Keepfaith* The best advice for tha ladies and i am totally with you on all you have been feeling. Congratulations lovely xx And your beta is good x

Just for you ladies habing beta results

3 weeks - 5 - 50 mlU/ml

4 weeks -5 - 426 mlU/ml

5 weeks 18 -7,340 mlU/ml

6 weeks 1,080 - 56,500 mlU/ml

7 weeks 7,650 - 229,000 mlU/ml


----------



## zzza

Congrats on the BFPs. For those of you still waiting who are feeling down there is NO way of knowing if it has worked or not until your beta. Please try to stay positive. Being positive helps your body release happy hormones these help your embie stuggle in. So try to do thing that make you relax or laugh or happy. Gentle walking is good too. Also warm food easy for you uk ladies with the colder weather.


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Katie Hun, I tested 6dp5dt and got 2 lines i', 9dp5dt and OTD Thursday.


----------



## Tiffin

Congrats on your brilliant test results Sunshine, did you have more than one put back!?  

Understandable to feel a bit down Katie but you could have a late implanter there, if it was just a bit of blood!?  

Hope your stomach pains aren't too bad Hoping, sure everything is as it should be in there! I'm fine thanks, a couple more pains today but tummy doesn't seem as big. I had a bit of a hunger spell this morning, only half an hour after having breakfast and got a bit emotional watching a movie this afternoon, so all lovely progesterone madness I'm sure!!  

I think we could all do with a bucket load of positive vibes and baby dust to help us along, so here it is... xx


----------



## cazinge

OMG, so many  . Congratulations to everyone! 

I am doing okay and have decided not to test until Thursday at the earliest (that will be over 2 weeks since my trigger shot) and only 1 day early. As I only want to test with fmu there's only two mornings to wait!  Still no real symptoms - boobs still a hit sore but less so which is making me feel a bit negative  

Hope everyone else is okay?  X


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Huge congratulations from me too to everyone who has got their BFPs! I'm losing track of who is where already though...

SHARRY - CAN THE LIST BE UPDATED PLEASE? Xx


----------



## Gill P

Congratulations to everyone on their BFP and good luck to To ladies still to test. 

I got a BFP on 3 test however Ive been having bleeding. Ive been deferred to the early pregnancy clinic so fingers crossed x x


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

*Tiffin* thanks for your good luck wishes, embryo thawed and transfer went well. No testing until Wednesday 11th. That's the next hurdle!

Congrats to all those with BFPs, it seems like a lot....great news!

For those waiting to test, hang in there....I look forward to reading all your good news soon!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all!

Lovely seeing so many bfp! Congrats to  u all xx

Just a question as I'm a bit confused! I had et on 30th and they've told me to test on 13/11.... However I've been reading and online it says 6 days after transfer??

Just read this........

When to Start HPTs During the Two Week Wait (2WW)

For a 3-day transfer, don't POAS (pee on a stick) until 6 days after transfer.
For a 5-day transfer, don't POAS until 4 days after transfer.


----------



## Keepfaith

Hey Bluee, welcome aboard.

Yeh most clinics tell you to wait til approx 12 days post transfer or thereabouts (for pee on a stick tests). I gather that private clinics that do BETA blood tests sometimes test earlier than that.

However, with a 5 day transfer the embryo will usually implant within a day or two of transfer which means that the HCG hormone (which shows up on the home tests) is released into the body at a level which can be detected from approx 5-6 days post transfer onwards. That's why a lot of us ladies on here can't resist the urge to start testing a bit early


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks for that! I feel like I'm googling everything right now!

I was a 3dt I guess I will just wait till
The 13th  xx


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi all, I'm in it again as well. Can I please be added to front page? Conservative estimate of OTD is 13th Nov.


----------



## BeeBee37

Katiedolldoll we are having the same cycle! I note out OTDs are the same, good luck.

I home tested last Friday (only 5 days after ET) and it was negative, my clinic told me to be patient and that I was way too early....wish I had not done it as now more worried! No bleeding but really intense lower abdominal pain, I could barely sit up straight on Sunday it got so bad - will call clinic tomorrow, could not face it today and it does feel better.

Thinking of everyone x


----------



## Fini8778

Hi All, well I am officially out  In a way it is a relief to come off the whirlwind of emotions and not knowing. At least I have my gorgeous little boy for which I am blessed. We will try again with our frozen embryo but if that doesn't work I think we'll call it a day. 

Hats off to you all who have done this more than once - I admire you all! 

Congratulations to all those positive tests and I wish you well with your pregnancies. And good luck to all of you waiting.

I am looking forward to not taking any drugs for a while and giving my body a rest! Xxx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi Everyone, 
Huge congratulations on the lovely BFP's!! and lots of luck and baby dust to those still on the dreaded 2ww! Xxx

AFM- I've given myself a few days to mope and now I'm picking myself up and getting on with life! 
We're lucky enough to have our gorgeous daughter (12) who has been so supportive, she broke my heart the day AF arrived by saying I know it's not the same but you still have me! Bless her.
I know just how lucky we are to have her and will always be grateful that we had the chance of becoming parents, she is our world. it doesn't stop that yearning for another and having that feeling that our family isn't complete but I am ready to accept that that just isn't meant to be, we are going to move on and live our lives to the full!

Thank you all for the messages of support, This site really does come as a comfort when going through some of the hardest times during all fertility treatment journeys!
Lots of luck with all your pregnancies! I really, truly hope that everyone on here gets the positive outcomes you're all wishing for  

Emma xxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Morning All! 

Sorry to hear about your news Fini and Emmamax  

I'm not holding out much hope for myself yet, I've not had any bleeding but my breasts aren't as sensitive as they were and yesterday my stomach was utterly horrific, and well TMI, it wasn't pretty! Not sure if it was the metformin or something I ate or just all the hormones/drugs the past few weeks. My ovaries feel really achy too  Oh well, two days to go and we'll find out.


----------



## Jam27

Morning Ladies, we tested this morning and it's a BFN for us. We are devastated. Gonna take some time to be together and gather our thoughts. It's very raw just now and I'm really not sure how much more of all of this we can take. 

Emma - bless you daughter! I hope you are ok and sounds like you are doing your best to get your mind moving in the right direction. I wish you and your family all the best for your future! Xxx

Fini - I know exactly what you mean. I am very sad today but also feel relief that I don't have to wait anymore! The waiting is soul destroying and I'm also looking forward to getting back to being me again. All the best for your frozen embryo cycle  xxx

To all the other ladies who are testing good luck, hoping and praying you get your BFP. And congratulations to the ladies with BFP's, best wishes for the future. 

Jam xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Sorry to hear your news Fini, and Emmamax, you are both sounding so strong and level headed. Give yourself some time Fini, as Emma has. Your daughter sounds such a sweety Emma! Big   to both. 

Your post came through as I was writing this Jam, so sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you either. Be kind to yourself and give yourself as much time as you need. Big   to you too. 

Hoping you get some good news on Thursday WhatGracieDid. Bodies act in such different ways, it's quite hard to read into anything. 

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## mrsfi

Emma, jam and fini - so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you   take some time to grieve the loss and heal your hearts and minds.  Your emotions will feel so raw just now, Tiffin is right, be kind to yourselves.  Emma your daughter sounds amazing, what a credit to you xxx 

Whatgraciedid - sending you   vibes for a good result, dont give up hope.

How is everyone else today?

Mystery and Becks - are you feeling any better today?  I hope you both slept well and woke up feeling positive.

Afm I went to bed sad and woke up sad 😪.  Poas and obviously it was negative.  Meeting a friend for coffee and cake later which might perk me up but I just want to hibernate.

Take care of yourselves ladies xxxx


----------



## Skyler

Hey All

I'm after some positivity   I'm currently 8dp5dt and have been getting BFP since 5dpt.  I took a FRER at 5 and 7DPT and the line got noticeably darker... happy happy... However, today any symptoms I did have are completely gone, I took an internet cheapie test this morning and the line is hardly there.  I have a FRER but am too scared to do it.  I've already had a CP, MC and Ectopic, not sure I can face any of those again.  Anyone got some positive stories about fading lines/symptoms? xx


----------



## Marmite83

I'm really struggling today ladies, AF is due today (but would normally start overnight) it's not here but I think I can feel it coming. OTD isn't till Thursday for beta bloods and I won't get the result till 5pm. 

I am so distracted at work, it's such a roller coaster I don't know if I'm coming or going. 

Had a chat with DH last night and we decided not to test early, re thinking this now, but changing my mind as I type. 

So scared


----------



## becks83

Emma,jam & fini I'm so So sorry.This journey is so unfair sometimes nobody understands how strong you have to be, on my past 2 cycles that failed  I found just letting it all out was the best healer it will take time massive hugs and good luck to you all in the future. 
Emma your post made me cry, what lovely words.
Mrs Fi when is your OTD?i know it's hard but try not to give up hope  
Mystery mix hope your feeling better today?
Gracie I too have less sensitive (.)(.) & feel nothing, yesterday I had loads of twinges & AF pains but again it's probably the pessaries 
Tiffin hope you ok?
Bee bee don't be dishearted there is still hope  
AFM nothing to report just feel normal today no idea it's it worked but after yesterday's dissapointment with having none left to freeze Im already looking into saving for round 4,hubby thinks I'm mad xxx


----------



## sandyman

Good morning ladies

*Emmamax76, Fini8778, Jamerooki* - I want to start with my deepest sympathies for you ladies who didn't get your BFP, I really am heart broken for you, I can't say anything to help cheer you up, but I am sending lots of hugs and if I could, I would send lots of chocolate with those hugs! When I read what your daughter said Emma I burst into tears, she sounds so smart and wonderful!

I would like to say I am feeling better today myself, but there seems to be a negative mood going round and I can't shift it. However, I am planning to fight it today, I don't have much house work to do, as I cleaned everything yesterday, but I have decided to spam watch lots of films, and keep myself nice and distracted. I also took our dog to vets today to get his, y'know, chopped off, so he gets the sympathy when he gets home, not me! I feel bad taking away his chances of having puppies when we are fighting so hard to have ours!

I want to thank everyone on here that tried to cheer me up yesterday and I hope all of you girls that were in my feeling poop party have picked up today, I read your stories at the bottom of your posts and I feel guilty for even feeling this bad, I have only just started this journey and some of you have been on this journey for yyyeeeaaarrrsss, you are all so so so strong and don't let anyone (especially yourself) tell you any different!

I think this progesterone is making me very emotional, as I just constantly want to tell you all that I love you! hehe. Right, time for me to man up!

8 days till POAS Day!

Again, congrats to all of you BFP ladies and lots of cuddles of the BFN ladies


----------



## teenyweeny

Ladies who haven't been lucky this time I am very sorry to hear this, how devestating after all the emotions and what we put ourselves thro with the Ivf process. Sending u all hugs u are all amazing women. Give ur husband/partner lots of hugs and heal yourselves gently. 

Afm I am 5dp3dt, and not feeling as positive as I would like to be, for no reason really think I've just got too much time to think. I think because we've been waiting so long I can't get my head around possibly getting a positive test?! I think we must all be feeling the same.

Hope you are all taking it easy ladies 
Xxx


----------



## traya

Am sorry to hear the news of the ladies that didn't get their much wanted ending this time *hugs*
teenyweeny, your right, we are all thinking the same x


----------



## Bubbles12

I would use the same brand you began with. I got a negitive with an internet cheapie so i used a FRER a few hours later and got a positive.

Good luck x

Also, fading symptoms again is very normal. They came and went for me until i was around 7 weeks when they went and never came back xx


----------



## littlebean

I took a variety of different tests within the space of a week and they were all different. Some completely negative when digital said positive! 

Don't you just wish you could have a look in there!

Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good Afternoon Ladies 

I am really rather rough today. Me and my hubby went cinema last night to watch bond, was quite disappointed but hey ho. I really struggled 2 hours into the film with my back, stomach and a an awful burning in my chest, i'm sure they were all competing against one another to cause me as much discomfort.

Woke up again at the lovely time 3.30 feeling sick, so decided to do another POAS and again our 5th Positive. I think this its worked. OTD Thursday. Just feeling like rubbish these cramps on and off are stong and not nice at all , but i'm welcoming it all if it means we have our little miracle baby we have longed for 

*Tiffin* Thank you lovely. Aww are you really 6dp Already, Its so exciting.

*cazinge* Stay Positive lovely. My boobs are only ever so slightly tender, not much to note, but can say they are burning HOT still.

*Katiedolldoll* How are you lovely ? xxx

*Gill P* Congrats on you BFP hope everything is ok at the clinic. x  x

*Blueestone* Looks like your clinic does a 14 day OTD they range from 10-14 in clinics.

*BeeBee37*  Welcome hun, We also have the same OTD, We've Been naughty on here and been testing. I got my first BFP 6dp 5dt. lots of 

*Fini8778, Jamerooki & Emmamax76* I am so sorry to hear Massive hugs to you ALL, please don't give up it will happen for you's. Lots of  For the future lovelies. Big  to you's xxx

*WhatGracieDid* Please stay positive as not every one gets any symptoms. As for pains, i keep getting really awful ones and running to the toilet, but a the relief when i get there and its nothing. 

*mrsfi* How many days are you lovely? 

*Marmite83* Lots of love hun be positive. You are very strong  not to test though

To all the other ladies hope your all ok. Sending you lots of


----------



## Skyler

Hope and Littlebean, thank you so much for taking the time to respond.  Today has been my lowest so far.  

After being totally confident yesterday that this was it, we were going to finally complete our little family, today I am at rock bottom.  I did another FRER in the toilet at work haha... and there was still a definite line, no darker than yesterdays but wouldn't expect that in just 24 hours plus wasn't FMU.  However the lack on symptoms has really freaked me out.  When I had DS my boobs never stopped hurting but with all 3 of my failed pregnancies symptoms faded until they were completely gone like today.  

Staying positive is just so hard!  and yes Littlebean having a look in there or having a crystal ball would be my biggest wish right now!

Thank you ladies xxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

That's brilliant news Hoping4 -   it stays positive but I am sure this close to OTD it will. Sorry to hear about the cramps though, hopefully with rest it will improve? Are you on cyclogest? I am still blaming that for everything! 

Mysteryminx - I hope your PMA has come back and you're having a good day?

Emma, Jam and Fini - I am sorry to read about your results. I know it doesn't help but having been there a few times I know how devastating it is. Strangely I always felt some relief at just knowing the result either way but it is so upsetting none the less. Love to you all xx

Hi beebee37 - yes, we are test date buddies! Bring on 5th Nov!!

AFM - just a quick one as I am at work but is anyone struggling with the cyclogest? I use it rectally as I find that vaginally I get thrush type symptoms yet I am SOOOOOOO sore I am bleeding when I go to the loo (not for a wee, the other!). I called the clinic today but got the answerphone and haven't been able to call back yet. This has happened every time I have used it but it is doing my head in and I am so uncomfortable. Other than that the sore boobs have got better (which I am worrying is not a good sign) but I have a constant nagging headache, spots raging hot flushes in bed throughout the night. I really do fear that AF is imminent BUT and forcing myself to be positive. It doesn't help that I can't remember how I felt when I was pregnant before. Slowing feel as if I am going out of my mind!  

xx


----------



## just-in-time

Hey ladies, 

Fini, jame and rookie so sorry  to hear the bad news from you guys. I hope you one to terms with it and start getting back to normal (whatever that is) as soon as feels right you for, much love xxxxxxxxx 

Hoping, your picture 👌 Line is getting much darker ! 

AFM - **** knows, My bleeding has continued to get heavier still not as heavy as a normal period but heavy enough for me to think it's game over and spend all day yesterday balling my eyes out .  OTD is today, tested and it was positive, I though 'what a head screw.!' Called clinic and I need to carry on with pessaries and test again in a week , A WEEK, yeah right I shall prob test again in a couple of days but thinking this must be a chemical pregnancy. we are moving on Friday so have new hour to look forward to ! 

Hope everyone else is coping and hi to all new ladies, wishing you lots all of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zzza

Sorry to hear about the bfn. Be kind to yourselves. 
I am not testing early. I did with my first cycle which was bfn and it lead to be feeling down the whole 2ww. My thoughts on it now is i am pregnant until the beta tells me otherwise. By poas and it says negative that makes you feel like it's probably not work but hpt can give false negative. I will poas the day of beta so I am prepared for result when the clinic call.


----------



## becks83

Zzza im with you!i am quite a negative person but I am trying to be as positive as possible, I tested early both times on my 2 failed attempts and It was horrendous so I'm going to be strong and hold out till OTD.

Just in time I hope your ok, I can only imagine how stressed you must be, you still have a BFP just try and rest as much as you can and hopefully bleeding will calm down big


----------



## Blueestone

Hi wow it's all happening in here today

Love to you all xxx


Afm - 4dp3dt --- woke up and could have been sick then tonight on way home from work feeling dizzy, difficult to focus and have hand eye coordination iyswim?? Feel so hungry I could cry or eat for England!  I just feel weird... A bit like a hangover with out the headache! Just wobbly and out of synch! Had period like pains today and some white cm. duno just feel weird x might try n nap x


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello everyone.... I'm just checking in today as I'm feeling a bit stressed out.  My OTD is 12th Nov, so I have ages to wait.  I'm quite crampy today.  Particularly this evening.  It feels just like AF is coming.  I'm only 3 days post transfer.  The meds have made me feel quite unwell, so I have no way of gauging what is going on in my body.  

I'm not sure I can face a BFN.  But today, because of the cramping, I was imagining doing my HPT and seeing the dreaded one line.  Feeling a bit blue.  Sorry to be a downer.  This is tough.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

That seems positive news Just in time - pregnant on a POAS on OTD must be right!   it's the same when you next test xx


----------



## cazinge

Sorry to hear from all those who didn't get the result this time. Look after yourselves. X

Only 2 days left until test day now (as it's almost bedtime & I have to use fmu on Friday). Fluctuates between 'it's worked' & 'it's ts only our first go, we can't possibly be that lucky'. It's such a


----------



## teenyweeny

Cazinge I feel the exact same, go from thinking maybe it has worked? To surely not on the first go? But we all must stay positive, as hard as it is some days and who knows?! Maybe our time?? Fingers xed, and baby dust on this board, I've just sprinkled it!!! 

Afm-  5dp3dt and had weird niggly pains down in uterus....felt this was a great sign then later on was more general af type cramp....not sure if it's good or bad but something is happening, praying it's good not bad....🙏🙏 xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Skyler I would say stay away from the Internet cheepies as they say they can detect 10miu/ml but I'm unsure if they do. The lines were very faint on them for my pregnancy 4 years ago and took ages to get strong. I would stick with a good branded one like first response or clear blue. And sometimes the more you tests you do the more obsessed you can get with the lines. If there is no other reason to make you think otherwise then enjoy your bfp hun and step away from the tests. I tested on Saturday at 9dp3dt and got a nice strong line on a first response.  My OTD is tommorrow so will test with the one remaining test in the morning. Will get scan date tommorrow too  

Hope everyone else is doing okay.  Sorry to hear of the bfn's and good luck to all those testing soon.


----------



## mrsfi

Good luck skyler and all the other ladies testing today      

Katie, blue, Tiffin, whatgraciedid, just in time and teeny weeny - how are you doing today?  Been thinking about you all yesterday and last night    how are everyone's symptoms/lack of symptoms?

Afm I'm 4dp5dt of two blasts, my symptoms are down to the cyclogest and I've had BFNs so far, I know it's early but I'm not holding out any hope at all, Ive really been trying to stay positive but it's not working   

I hope everyone else manages to stay more positive than me, I'm rooting for all of you to get your wonderful bfps 😊 xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Oh Mrsfi, reading your post makes me sad, as it really sounds like you're torturing yourself  It's very hard to stay positive when you're testing each day and getting a negative, but I really think it's too early for us to test yet. Give yourself a break from the tests and try to get some positivity back. You say all your symptoms are from the cyclogest, but how do you know!? Don't give up yet, we can do this!!  

Looking forward to reading your BFP confirmation Max, even more so as you had a 3 day transfer, gives me more hope!!  

Liking your positivity and baby dust sprinkling teenyweeny. I'm feeling it, along with the niggly pains in my lower abs!! Also   this is a good sign!!  

Not long for you cazinge! It definitely can work on the first go, hoping that's the case for us first timers on here!! 🍀

Good luck for tomorrow Katiedolldoll, keeping everything crossed for you!! 🍀🍀 Sorry don't have any advice on the back door entry, as using the front. 

Lots of symptoms there Blue, sounding good to me!!

Zzza and Becks, I'm also in the 'don't test til OTD' camp, as want this PUPO bubble to last for as long as it can!  Hope you're doing ok. 

Congrats on your BFP Just-in-time. Hope the bleeding eases off for you and you have a happy and healthy 9 months  

When's your OTD Skyler? Sounds like your BFP is definitely there! 👏 Like Max says, I'd give yourself a break from the tests but when you do use one next, stick with the branded versions. 

Hope your feeling better today Hoping 

AFM - I'm 7dp2dt today and taking each day as positively as I can. Have been getting the sharp twingey pains in my lower abs every now and then and yesterday was feeling quite full/heavy. I'm back to work tomorrow, so working out what baggy clothes I can wear to hide things!!  

Hello to anyone I missed and lots of   to all!! x


----------



## Keepfaith

Morning ladies!

Good luck to everyone testing today! I'll be thinking of you all and waiting for news.

We're 14dp5dt today and still getting a nice positive line. I spoke to the clinic yesterday and they booked me in for an early scan on 19th Nov. I'll be almost 7 weeks by then but I'm absolutely terrified and I have no idea how I'm going to manage to wait that long, it feels like an AGE away.

I've got an appointment for another BETA on Friday just to check to make sure the levels are doubling normally. I can't stand not knowing what it happening!

I've been a bit worried the last couple of days becuase I developed OHSS symptoms from about Friday last week (9dp5dt) but it seems much better today and now I'm terrified that my HCG levels are falling!

Does the worrying ever end?

xxxx


----------



## Skyler

Lucky Rose - How you feeling today?  Cramps can be a good sign, I've had them with all 5 of my BFPs don't remember getting them with the BFNs.  This time I had 5dt on the Monday and by Wed evening was cramping, that was the first sign for me that it could possibly be happening.  Hang in there chick! I got real squinter BFP on internet cheapie at 4dpt and faint line on First Response at 5dpt.

Max - thanks  how did you get on today?  I had been using the internet cheapies since 3dpt and by 7dp I had a definite line, that's why I freaked when it was BFN yesterday.  I did do a First response though and got a definite line so feeling slightly better today.

AFM - Feeling much more positive than yesterday.  Still no symptoms to speak of other than a couple of mild dizzy spells.  After getting the BFP again yesterday I've decided to chill the heck out!  I will do another FRER tomorrow and hopefully see a darker line and then it's OTD on Sat, keeping everything crossed it's still there!  If I can't get through this week without a total meltdown how am I going to make it through the 3 weeks to scan date


----------



## Sunnny

Hope you don't mind me joining. I finally took the plunge to register and post here, although I've been reading the site for years! You girls are all so supportive of each other. Decided to join the big family instead of being stressed on my own.
Currently 7dp5dt with a natural fet. OTD Sunday the 8th - seems ages away. Out of a spur of moment I tested yesterday and got a faint line. Tested again today it's not really darker. Trying to be positive but After having chemical last cycle, terrified at the possibility of another! I thought seeing a bfp would make it easier but it didn't. I think I'll give it 2 days and do another test hopefully the line will be darker. 

Congratulations everyone who got bfp and Good luck who's got otd and testing coming  stay positive that's the only thing we can do right now but it's easier to be said...
Have a good day!


----------



## Marmite83

So I did it! I caved and tested early, but only 1 day early as OTD is tomorrow.

I used a FRER test and it was a BFP!

I'm going to adopt Hoping's mantra and class myself as cautiously pregnant.

I can't work out how I'm feeling, not ecstatic (yet) but definitely out of the misery that was the last 10 days.

The words and advice here have been a real lifesaver 😊

Good luck to everyone! Xx


----------



## Sunnny

Congratulations Marmite! Excellent news especially you are only one day before otd so it must be accurate!!

(Oh Marmite - it's my favourite food since I tried it not so long ago. )

Yes I think cautiously pregnant is the right description of what I feel as well. After being through all these treatments ( 3 failed fresh cycle, this is my first frozen one) we just can't afford to let our hopes go high can we?

Good luck tomorrow. Do you get a blood test on otd? At my clinic they don't do blood just a hpt.


----------



## Tiffin

Woohoo....big congrats Marmite!!  

Welcome and big congrats too Itsasunnyday!!   A good plan to test again in a couple of days, to put your mind at rest but enjoy it for now!! 

Good on ya Skyler, same as above for you too!  

Wow, a scan on the 19th is great KeepFaith. Sorry to hear about the OHSS symptoms but glad to hear they're going. This sure is one long roller coaster ride eh!!   x


----------



## Skyler

Thanks Tiffin!  Congratulations Marmite and Itsasunnyday!! Cautiously pregnant is definitely the most fitting term.

Sunnyday - I too have had a CP (MC and Ectopic too  ) and the BFP did nothing but make me obsess even more about how/when it would all be taken away from me again.  It's so hard to be happy and positive knowing the overwhelming devastation when it doesn't stick. However we have to think a line is a line and until told otherwise we are most definitely 'up the duff'  HCG doubles every 48 hours so the following day you probably wouldn't notice much of a difference in the line but 2 days should be enough to see a darker one. I too had FET with natural cycle and my OTD is Sat... keeping everything crossed you get your dark line!
xx


----------



## MrsD1

Please can I be added? IVF OTD 17/11/15. Embryo transfer today...day 2 embryo. Only one that made it but we're hoping that means this is a really good one!


----------



## islarose

hello all I hope you don't mind me joining I had a fet 2/11 my test date is the 16th had two 5day embryos they were not great grades but I am hoping it works xx


----------



## Sunnny

Thank you Tiffin and Skyle. Your kind words and encouragements mean a lot to me as I have no one to chat to in real life apart from hubby. We decided not telling anyone we'r doing it so don't face the questions with bfn.

Skyle sounds like you've been through a lot. I had a mc as well but am hoping this is the time. However i almost don't allow myself to be optimistic in case bad things happen again.
Good philosophy testing two days apart. I did a natural fet as well and my otd is Sunday only one day after you!

Fingers crossed tightly that your line is nice and darker tomorrow.

Keep faith good luck with 2nd blood work Friday - hoping its doubling nicely for you!

Mrsfi hope you are feeling better. Stay strong this roller coaster is no easy journey that's why we have each other here!

Sorry I missed loads people still getting used to using the site.

Sunnyday


----------



## Skyler

MrsD1 - it only takes 1 my lovely.  A couple I know had 2 poor grade day 2 embryos transferred last year and now are the proud parents of beautiful twin boys!  My DS was also a FET 2DT so FC for you! 

islarose, they made it to day 5 so they're fighters!!  FC and baby dust to you!
xx


----------



## Treaclecat

hi lovelies

can i join pls? god Im feeling all happy and excited!

after an initial rubbish day3 update we had a five day blasto transferred this morning. we r over the moon and still in shock.

can only have one because im 33 , none for freezing either! but right now chuffed we made it to et!! 
got a good feeling


----------



## becks83

Treaclecat good to see you over here   well bloody done on your blast fingers and toes crossed for you my lovely xxx
Skylar that's a fab story, feel really down today and that story about that couple who had twins has cheered me up abit 
Welcome Isla & mrsd1 nice to see you over here too xx
CONGRATS  & Sunny marmite woohoo


----------



## zzza

Doh just wrote whole post and it disappeared! Oh well will try again! Hi all the new ladies who have just had transfers. Remember it only takes on to stick. Congrats on the bfps. Marmite I only trst day before beta. I can't deal with the heartache of bfns over and over. Do not all your clinics in the uk do betas initally? Only if bfps? Sorry to hear some of you ladies have suffered mc. Hope your rainbow babies stick. Someone said when does worrying end - my answer never even once they are norn you still worry!


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Hello Ladies  

Hope you are all well.

Massive hugs to you ladies that didn't get the news you were hoping, i know all to well what that feeling is like. Just give yourselves some time and look to the future. It will happen please don't give up.   

All you lovely ladies who have got their bfp, congrats they are coming fast now ain't they. Lots of dust to us all. and hope our little beans stick nicely x 

Good lucj to all you lovely ladies who have the long tww, its torture but you must remain positive and help one another through this. Being negative isn't going to help you, its just going to upset you. Its out of your hands now, you have done everything you can, just relax and do something you enjoy to pass time. Big hugs to you all  

As for me, i am still panicking when i go to the loo, i'm sure this will go with time. I went to see my baby niece today, shes only 6 weeks old. Was nice to have cuddles. And also my other niece who has twins, who are both 1 in 3 weeks. Wow they are hard work at that age lol but gorgeous!

I did another test this morning and again another strong line on my way home this afternoon i went to get my digital for tomoz as it is my OTD and because there was two in the box i decided to do the spare one now and was scared it would come up not pregnant, but it came up with pregnant and conception 2-3 weeks ago  . I'm only 11dp5dt So i can now accept i am pregnant.   I will get a date for our first scan in the morning. Wow its really happening.

I just cant believe it has happened, after years of tests, scans, 3 lots of surgeries, 2 rounds of ivf and we are pregnant. Words cannot describe my happiness. 

I wish each and everyone of you the joy i am feeling now. Thank you for all your support, you have been amazing.


----------



## Treaclecat

Hi guys hust a quickie. When can i go for a walk. Half day on the couch is killing me. Nit the waiting the lack of movement.

Hey becks! Wohoo! 

Hoping4- congratualtions lovely xx
Is anyone else starving from the pessaries?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

How's everyone! I get to read loads of posts whilst at work but no chance to reply! It moves so fast I'm loving it!!!

I'm now feeling better than yesterday oh I felt so ill ... Today still staving and got white cm  wondering if it's from the pessaries! Bloody things! 

I need to get some more so I'm going to ask gp! 


Symptoms are def progestrone related! Nipples were rock hard and painful when I had then injections but now they're just massive and painful but nips are fine! 

8 days to go!!!


----------



## mrsfi

So happy for you hoping4    

Treacle and blue - I'm starving all the time too, and a rumbly tummy as well, as soon as I've eaten I'm starving again!  

Treacle I've been active since ET, long dog walks have given me time to try and clear my head a bit, when I get back I usually slob on the sofa with Netflix 😊

How are you feeling Becks, Mrs D, Isla and Sunny?

Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx

Afm I've been getting sharp stabbing pains in my abdomen, they don't last long but they're noticeable, plus lower back pain and AF cramps, I think this can all be put down to the progesterone and my body settling down after EC, it feels like AF is on the way.  Trying to stay positive     xxxx


----------



## Max 2012

Evening all

Well this morning was OTD and had my   confirmed. I had a nice strong line on a first response again.  So early scan is booked in for 30th November so I will be 8 weeks then. Seems ages away but no more tests now. Just going to enjoy the fact that im pregnant now unless I have reason to think otherwise. 

Hoping thats great news. I must admit that I was scared to test this morning incase I didn't get a line again which is why no more tests for me. They can drive you mad can't they. Thats great that you will get your scan date tommorrow. 

Congratulations sunnyday and marmite. What great news.

Hope your hanging in there tiffin. When is your OTD? 

Keep faith that's great you have scan in 2 weeks time. I have 3.5 weeks to wait until mine.

Hope you are feeling ok just in time and the bleeding has stopped. 

Sorry for those I've missed,  its very busy on here now.

Good luck to all the testers in the morning and big hugs for the bfn's


----------



## cazinge

I'm out. AF arrived today so I didn't even make it to test day. Absolutely gutted. Have requested camembert & wine for dinner tomorrow. Definitely won't be doing November, possibly December but not sure I can cope with the 2ww over Christmas & New Year.


----------



## mrsfi

So sorry cazinge     my heart goes out to you.

Take some time and look after each other, enjoy lots of wine and come back fighting for your next go.  

Xxx


----------



## honeyd86

Would like to send   to the people who have received bad news this cycle. .....my heart goes out to u cazinge, and everyone I've missed...

And a huge congrats to those who have got their BFP.... ......

Mrsfi I have been getting similar pains in the same place people have assured me these are implantation pains and I have been trying to keep positive but how long are they suppose to go on for..... ! When is your OTD?


----------



## mrsfi

Honey my otd is 11/11, I've stupidly been poss everyday and getting BFNs 😔

This is sooooooo hard!!  I go from feeling utterly disheartened to feeling positive in the space of a minute or two!

Xxx


----------



## honeyd86

Oh my love hold on in there...... you still have a little way till your date so will have my fingers crossed for you.

It's horrid what we have to go through and then still try and act like a normal human being it's madness. Good luck xxx


----------



## mrsfi

Thanks hun, have you managed to resist early testing?  Will keep everything crossed for you, only a few days now    

This two week limbo, analysing every little twinge, is enough to drive us round the bend! 

Going to really try hard to stay positive!!

Sending all of you ladies lots of love and peaceful vibes, wherever you are on your ivf journey xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you cazinge. Take as much time as you need and be kind to yourself. Big  

Big congrats on your BFP Max  Lovely you have your scan date already.  I'm doing alright thanks, although not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow!! My OTD is 11/11, it has a nice ring to it I think!!  

Your symptoms are sounding pretty good to me Mrsfi. I've had the random lower ab pains over the past couple of days too, hoping it's a good sign for both of us!  

Welcome to the newbies, it's good to see some familiar names from the cycle buddies thread, along with complete new ones. Lots of positivity and babydust for you all    

Right, I'm off to bed.....night all! x


----------



## MrsD1

Hello mrsfi! I'm feeling ok so far. Sore boobs! But otherwise happy to be here and trying to stay positive. Keeping busy and meditation will help I know! 
Hello Treaclecat! Good to see you here too. 
Just a quick one but sending lots of hope and positive vibes to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## Skyler

Oh wow this moves fast. 

Cazinge - I'm so sorry, if I were u I'd take time out to enjoy Xmas and come back fighting in the new yr, it will do u the world of good to park it and not think about it for a wile and going through this over Xmas is even worse than normal, I know I've done it. Hang in there Hun, it will happen just keep going. Lots of love  

Max - congrats on official bfp !! Now try n relax for the next 3.5 weeks and enjoy being pg... Easier said than done I know!  

To everyone still waiting to test FC for u all, stay strong  

AFM - did another FRER this morning and nice dark line so that's it, do the official clinic supplied test on sat and then no more!! I need to try n get through the next 3 weeks to scan date without obsessing over it,  nothing I can do now so need to enjoy it.

Thank u ladies for the support over the last couple of days, on Tuesday I honestly thought I was going to have a breakdown and your support really helped pull me through.  such a roller coaster and, having been on it 8 times, I'm hoping I'll never have to again!! Xxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Did the test this morning and got a positive result BUT the line was quite faint so will retest over the next few days and call the clinic to ask for blood tests!!!! Really excited! Xx


----------



## Blueestone

Fantastic news!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Tiffin

What lovely news to wake up to Katiedolldoll!! A line is a line, so massive congrats on your BFP!!   

I think we have a few others testing today, so best of luck to you all. 🍀🍀 x


----------



## Sunnny

Wow this thread is growing fast that's great!

Welcome new comers MrsD, isla, Treaclecat and maybe whoever I've missed. I only just joined and found lots support here already.

So gutted for you cazinga. Many of us have been through this many times but it doesn't make it easier to cope. If I were you I'll start in the new year you need to give your body and soul some time to heal.

Congratulations Max and Katie! Brilliant news!! A line is a line Katie.

AFM I didn't have many symptoms anyway as it was a natural cycle. just a couple of mild cramps randomly. I'll wait till tomorrow to retest so no poas today. After 3 failed cycles where I was so careful stayed at home didn't do anything strenuous, I decided I was going to act normally this cycle. I did all the normal housework hoovering etc even went to play golf 3dp. I hope this faint bfp is real and will stay. This Is the first cycle I see a real 2nd line so maybe the relaxing and working out normally worked who knows! Will try to keep myself busy today. 

Everyone have a good day. We are 1 day nearer the otd!


----------



## Treaclecat

morning guys

thanks itsasunnyday 

wow katiedoll- 
l! fantastic!  congratulations.   if therebis a line there is a line!!

skyler- hope u can enjoy iy now a bit more bless u - congratulations!!! good things come to those who wait xxx

hello mrs d1.  hope ur boobies r not to saw. mine are just enormous- well my nipples are like fembots 

cazinge- enjoy ur cheese and wine lovely- good choice!!! i agree with the girls enjoy the festivities- its probably a good time to have a breather. im sorry its not been this time but am sure it will be soon.  

afm-
dont have a lot to report yet given otd is 11 days away lol! had a stingy pain in the night but its gone now! and a tiny nose bleed- right now! can that be the pessaries? seams a bit too soon for signs for me so ignoring them  

totally agree re support i dont know what else i would of done! 

minor melt down dh is at work and i cant get sky back on from dvd player  




what is everyones stance on walking and driving? 1 day afterive day


----------



## zzza

Hi ladies. Sorry to hear about bfn. Congrats on the confirmed bfps. Afm only 7 days until beta and time is actually flying by!


----------



## babytrip

Hello ladies.
Can I join please. I had my transfer yesterday. An Fet , day 5 and 6 blastocyst. So 1dpt.

Sorry about the ladies that didn't get thier bfp 

Congrats to the bfp! 

And to us still waiting to test Good luck!


----------



## Sunnny

Welcome babytrip. Hope you find time flying by as fast as zzza finds it.

Treacle I think walking is fine. I also want to ask about driving - the clutch in my car feels quite heavy especially when I'm starting and stopping in traffic it gets quite tiring! Actually wondering about a auto car. However surely people don't change their cars because they are pregnant not to mention only in 2ww. Just a crazy thought in the crazy 2ww.


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good Morning Ladies  

Congrats to the new ladies with BFP  How exciting  

And sorry to lovely ladies with BFN   Please don't give up it will happen for you x

Hope all you lovely ladies waiting are feeling more positive  

AFM its otd and were pregnant. Were booked in for our scan on the 27th Nov. Feeling excited.. Mood swings have kicked in, due to lack of sleep lol, I was up every 2 hours for the toilet last night but i will not complain  

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


Sharry Please can you update the front page with our BFP   Thank you xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks for the good wishes everyone just to say I carried on totally as normal, lifting my 3 year old, hoovering, scrubbing the floors, ironing, walking, driving etc. I literally did nothing in my first two cycles' 2ww and had BFN but carrying on as usual in the following 3 cycles has resulted in 2 BFPs. Who knows why these things work / don't work but I believe for me, being as normal as possible helped the time pass quicker so I thought about it less and was therefore more relaxed. 

Sorry to read about BFNs, it's so tough xxx


----------



## Joelene35

Morning everyone. Been following this nov 2ww since it started. Congrats and well wishes to all the bfp and hugs and ❤ To all those whos journey has finished with a bfn . This is my second ivf and 1st was in July with a bfn  trying for our baby for over 3 years now and not even a sniff of pregnancy. Both fine so stupid unexplained. Anyway had our eggs collected yesterday and got 12 and news this morning that 10 fertilised so positive news so far. Just waiting to hear wether 3 or 5 day transfer now then the dreaded 2ww. Gonna drive me mad as I am an air hotess and they have grounded me while I go through treatment. Need to get a hobby or anyone recommend any good box sets.xx


----------



## becks83

Congrats Katie & Hoping it's now official    Yay!

Treacle  as regards to walking/driving I'm sure you will be fine I drove home from ET & went out for lunch,rested following day then did normal shopping/cleaning from then on, my consultant said to just carry on as normal I go back to work Sunday if all days and I'm dreading it  

Welcome baby trip 

Zzza we test on the same day don't we?one week down one to go 

Sunny I agree on doing stuff as I did very little on my last 2 failed cycles and this time I've still rested but not as much well done on your 2nd line I'm sure it will get stronger

Max & skeleton congrats on BFP woohoo 

Cazinge I'm so sorry my lovely, it's such a hard process to go through, best thing to do is just let it all out.get the red wine & cambert out and enjoy them my favs too.sending you massive hugs  

Hello to Tiffin,Honey,Blue,MrsD1 & Mrs F and anyone else I've missed hope you are all ok 

Welcome Joelene, good luck on hearing about your ET fingers crossed.Boxset wise I loved breaking bad & The Missing on Netflixs although I've heard Orange is the new black is good got through so many over the past few weeks lol 

AFM feeling positive, I wasn't yesterday but today I am, I've had a far few AF pains/twinges and my boobs have doubled in size! Again we will never know if this is the pessaries or not but for now I'm holding on to the dream xxxx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

So I even up to the clinic for a HPT (over an hours drive today, eeek)

But it's a BFP for me  I did test this morning before we went as I didn't think I could hold out not knowing until mid-morning, but we're treating the clinic one as the official one  Booked in for a scan on the 27th Nov now (same as you hoping!)

Sorry to hear about the BFNs     Xxx


----------



## Sunnny

Congratulations Hoping and whatgracie on the bfp! It's official you can relax and celebrate!!

Welcome Joelene and good luck and hope you have a successful et.

Glad to see you are keeping positive Becks.


----------



## miss sd

Can I join please ? My one and only egg that fertilised was transferred today and my test will be on 19th Nov. The clinic said I have a 15% chance of success now X


----------



## Marmite83

That's it official, had my beta results back and good news, BFP for me! 

This is some rollercoaster ladies and I'm not off it yet xx


----------



## madpurplecow

Hi all can I join please ?? One little embryo on board and my OTD is 16th November !


----------



## MrsD1

TMI? Does anyone have any good tips for constipation related to the progesterone?! Day two and it's bad already😳


----------



## becks83

MrdD1 I had it really bad both times, just drink loads of fluids especially OJ.my consultant said senocot is fine to take as well hope your ok xx


----------



## miss sd

Congrats marmite x


----------



## Sunnny

Welcome miss_sd and well done for having one transferred. It really only takes one! 
Madpurplecow congratulations on being pupo.

Congratulations Marmite on the great news. You are officially pregnant!


----------



## Treaclecat

yey marmite! congratulations!

hello madpurplecow! glad u made pupo.

re constipation , this may maynot help but iwas bunged up and in last few days have had insane cravings for beans so have been ramping up the fibre and boy it worked this morning. might be worth a try as well? 
anyone else got my growing buzzes?  ive gone from a 30b to a z34 c maybe even a d!now they r sore as well. oh not complaining xx

really pleased more of us are moving over from the cbudies . stil in shock we r here.

afm-totally confused on my otd- its the 17th but i transferred yesterday at 5 days! seams longer than everyone elses? xx


----------



## Blueestone

I'm feeling the same about the long wait til Otd.... I got transferred a week ago tomoz and I've still got a week to go as Otd is next Friday!!

On the bonus just been to gp and he's done me a prescription for the cycogest! Whoop!


----------



## zzza

Hi ladies. Welcome new ladies. Katie I completely agree about the relaxation and distractions I do feel being more positive helps the outcome. Tracle test says depend on what day your transfer was if only 2 or 3 day transfer you will have to wait longer than 5 day. Some clinics just do 14days no matter what. Lots of you have mentioned boob grow or soreness. Mine seem the same. But when I was pregnant they didn't grow until towards the end! I have been getting some morning nausea for past 2 days could be the lovely pessaries. Becks we do test same day but I will be 12 hours ahead of you.


----------



## miss sd

Thanks it's a sunny day - I would have preferred two but beggars can't be choosers !

Qq - what's a chemical pregnancy ? 

Also if you do a test early ( I'm not planning to but that may change ) is it possible it could be positive incorrectly ? Is that a chemical pregnancy ?


----------



## mrsfi

Congrats marmite, great news 😃

Welcome miss sd and madpurplecow, hopefully we'll help keep you distracted over the dreaded 2ww!!

Afm, my cramps have disappeared, got no other symptoms apart from sore boobs(thank you cyclogest!!), done another two tests today and definite BFN's.  😔. Otd is Wednesday.  Hope is fading fast.

Managed to distract myself today by blitzing the Christmas shopping 😃


----------



## becks83

Sorry forgot to say congrats marmite!!!yay

Yes to the (.)(.) increase I'm tiny 34a/b and I swear mine out now a c I'm chuffed!

Zzza yay hopefully we will both have positives both sides of the pond on the 12th fingers crossed xxxx

MRsfi don't lose hope I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Wow, one day back at work and so much to catch-up on!  

Massive congrats to Hoping, WhatGracieDid and Marmite on your confirmed BFPs, so pleased for you all  

Welcome to the newbies. This thread has some lovely supportive ladies on it, so the best place to be during this horrible waiting time  

OTD confused me too Treacle, my clinic does 16 days from collection, as that's the supposed conception date, so when you have your transfer didn't matter for me. I do find it funny how different clinics do different things, just to play with our heads even more!!

A chemical pregnancy miss sd is when you you get pregnant but loose it very early, so kind of what you said. Not sure why it's called a chemical.

You're a serial tester mrsfi! Sorry to hear they're still negative but could still be too early to show. We have the same OTD, hoping we both get a nice surprise on Wednesday  

AFM - first day back at work was busy but fine, so the time raced past, which was fab!! I can be at work until 7-8pm but have promised DH I'll leave at 5 and made that today 👍 Lower ab pains/twinges have changed to just a few today and this afternoon I started getting aches in what I thought was my kidneys but DH says it's just lower back. Still have that, so probably from sitting at my desk all day!! Feeling positive, not sure why but it makes me feel good!!

Hello to everyone else and hope you've all had a good day. x


----------



## Treaclecat

Hi all


Arrgh that makes my otd 18 days post ec
Quick question are you still on multivits?

Ive stopped omega 3 but am still on the pregnacare what are you guys on? Thanks xx


----------



## WhatGracieDid

I'm on pregnacare conception but will be switching to the normal ones tomorrow


----------



## Tiffin

18 days from EC seems pretty long!!

I was using the conception vits but ran out on ET day, so changed to normal Pregnacare at that point. 

 so exciting WhatGracieDid!! x


----------



## WhatGracieDid

I know! I still can't believe it, feels like a dream and I'm going to wake up any second. 

Anyone else had a touch of late onset OHSS? I've bloated up and have had a tight chest this week :-/


----------



## Treaclecat

he he whatgraciedid  

hopefully meoo soon  

tiffin- i thought thAt as well! hmm xx


----------



## Sunnny

Miss_sd, a cp is kind of a very early miscarriage. The embryo might have implanted briefly but stopped growing because it is not a viable pregnancy. I hope you never need to find that out.
If you had a hcg trigger ie you did a fresh cycle you could test too early and get a false positive but that's different from a chemical. 
Hope that's clearer.

Doubt I can sleep well tonight knowing I'll retest in the morning!


----------



## Sunnny

Morning everyone

Did a test this morning it's not as dark as the control line but definitely darker than the previous test 2 days ago!
Cautiously slightly increased my level of optimism. Otd is only 2 days to go.
Maybe 4th time lucky.

Hope you all have a great day.
Sunny


----------



## Blueestone

Oooooooooh

Now I'm sure that with hpt the line doesn't have to be darker than the control like in opk??

Surely this is it? Only two days to go


----------



## sandyman

I caved and did a test yesterday, I know it was only 7dpt 3dt but it came back negative... And I can feel my period on its way... I'm going to wait till OTD to try again, but I'm pretty sure this hasn't worked. 

Now we don't know what to do... Our CCG only offers one free go, but we are tempted two move a couple hours away where we get three free goes, do you know of anyone that has moved to get funding? I just don't think we can manage to scrape £6000 together quick enough. I'm only a care worker  

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies that got your lovely BFP and so so sorry to all the lovely ladies who didn't. 

Baby dust and hugs to everyone

I wish the hugs could be real sometimes


----------



## traya

Hi ladies,
Sorry for the BFN's *many hugs* take care of yourselves
Grats on the BFP's what a journey we are all on.
mysteryminx it's still early yet cycle buddie!! Where you live and where you thinking of moving too?
I know an area just 30mins drive away from me was offering 3 cycles on NHS. That has been changed to 1 cycle since Aug this year. Have been lucky to have just the 1 funded in my area.
Keeping myself busy as I can. Got some time off work. Making ice cream today


----------



## MrsD1

Mystery minx it's still so early. Hang on in there. It's not over yet. Big hugs. Go do something to take your mind off it all. Our treatment in Turkey (where we live) has been a LOT cheaper than the UK. Maybe if you can't do a cycle on the NHS overseas might be an option. 

I did Pilates today and then a friend said I shouldn't have. It's so confusing isn't it. If I don't exercise I get a bit crazy so I thought a happy me s better me than a stressed one...it's not like I ran a marathon! Sigh.

Sending much love to all with BFNs. It's so hard. 
Bluestone and everyone else looking positive really excited for you! Xx


----------



## Treaclecat

Fantastic itsasundday

Mysterminx- defo dont right it off yet you still have a chunk of days.
As for moving for a cycle combining with what mrs d1 said- there are some risks moving elsewhere- i dont know you situtation or how long it would take to move and given how quickly the funding chnages per ccg its could be a risk where u move to moves down to one?? Just a thought- playing devils advocate. I know if we moved it would cost us at least £5k just on fees. I agree with mrs d1 - re aboard options. Czech is suppose to b vgood value. Theres a board on here.

Mrsd1- pilates isdone so i would forget about it! Totally agree advice is conflicting . I was told just no strenous exercises but mainly for first few days. The advice is some mixed i think because nothing is proven?? I went for a walk yesterday- 30 mins felt great fresh air then came home and started worrying. But it really lifted me and i think it was the right thing.

Afm- more blood boogies- tmi. Anyone else had this? Just righting off at minute. Also feel like i had a bottle of wine last night. Might go back to bed! Xx

Babydust and postive vibes to all 💜💖💋


----------



## becks83

Mystery is try not to give up hope as others have said you still have afew days left, early testing was the devil for me last time I'm determined not to do it this time however tempted I am lol try to stay positive

  We only got 1 free go on the NHS so this has been a massive cost for us this time & if it doesn't work we can't afford another go so I may consider overseas as another option never thought of it before.

Treacle you blood boogies I'm sure it's nothing to worry about I do feel like I could sleep for England today wish we could have a bottle of wine  

Mrsd1 I wouldn't worry about doing Pilates exercise is good 

Traya oooooh homemade ice cream sounds yummy!

Sunny yay congrats on your darker line sounds positive to me 

AFM feel normal just shattered, I hate this feeling of positivity then followed by negativity has it worked or not!i really don't know what I'm going to do if it negative again need a back up plan asap anyway big hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## miss sd

I might have to consider going abroad if this doesn't work. How long do you have to be there for though ? Eg all of the scans? Not sure I'd want to go back and forth or be longer than a week somewhere really. 


Also does anyone have a cat? I'm probably being over cautious but better safe than sorry - apparat lay you are not supposed to change litter tray unless you have plastic gloves.  That I can deal with but nhs site also says wash your hands after touching a cat. This is going to be quite difficult as my cat Cedric is literally like my child and he's always on my lap and sleeps in my bed with me every night !

Anyhow as I say I'm probably getting ahead of myself but just wanted to flag it for anyone that does have a positive test


----------



## Treaclecat

Becks agree on the wine and the tiredness. 
Remeber we re in PUPO 😊 and not long for u now. I keep waking up excited and then thinking hmm whats happeneing.

We would struggle to afford a cycle as well. 

The nausea is back for me again now. Weird dreams lat night as well. Think its my brain all in fuzz .
Everytime i go to the loo im wondering. 


Quick q- so i had my transfer on wed so that means today i am 2dp? Soemone thought i was 3 dp and its made me wonder! So long away! Xx


----------



## Treaclecat

My cat keeps pouncing on me today. She has been ignoring me for last week but today is going all mental and i know she is in my bed right now- scamp

Thanks for the advice miss sd- luckily we dont have a tray xx


----------



## Sunnny

MysteryMinx - I can only state the obvious you are way too early to do a test. 7dp3dt is only equivalent to 5dp5dt. Not many bfp will show up that early at all. Good idea to hold off till otd though. I had the feeling af is coming for a good few days now and still feel that way so it just means nothing really. You are still VERY young so even this doesn't work you've still got time. I started this cycle thinking it won't work and was mentally giving up already before starting. Just hang in it there as you never know.

Mrsd1 - it's all down to how you feel comfortable about doing things not what others say. So many different theories out there. You are right making yourself happier by doing Pilates must be better than locking yourself in and getting yourself stressed. 

Treaclecat I think the day of transfer is day 0 but might be wrong. It doesn't matter anyway it's only your otd that matters.


----------



## Keepfaith

Just time for a quick post!

Welcome to all the newbies (there are lots of us on here now!)

Congrats on your official BFP Hoping and all the other ladies who have recently tested and had good news.

I'm so sorry for all of those with BFNs. I've had two previous failed cycles and I know how painful it can be. Take time out now to relax and regroup and come back with a PMA in the New Year. It was third time lucky for us on this occasion.

Treacle - transfer is day 0 so you'll be 2dp today.

Mystery - I echo what the other ladies have said. It's too early to be sure. We didn't start showing a BFP til 7dp5dt and even then it was VERY faint. Please don't give up hope yet.

AFM - I'm 16dp5dt today and I'm anxiously awaiting the result of our second BETA. The last one was on Monday so I'm hoping and praying that it'll be a much bigger number today. The waiting is killing me!


----------



## Patsy76

Hi Ladies, can I join this thread please?

I'm 3dp/5dt with 2 little embies. Found out yesterday we have 3 Frosties too which we are thrilled about, but hoping we won't need them! OTD is the 14th.

Treacle cat I know what you mean about blood boogies! I never had one during my last cycle and had one this morning and it freaked me ou! Already had an appointment at the docs to get signed off for the 2ww but this mornings little episode resulted in me bursting in tears in front of the doc, so he didn't even question signing me off! Emotions all over the place! Plus I have had a banging headache since ET. As for sleeping..... What sleep? I didn't during my last cycle either but I tend to heat up a lot.

Great to hear about all of the BFPs recently and hoping that there are many more to come. This waiting process is such a roller coaster!


----------



## sandyman

Hi
Thanks everyone, you are all so great. I am feel heaps better now and much more positive about everything, and just waiting to see now. And I have taken your advice on-board about moving or going abroad ect. I'm going to look into traveling abroad for treatment.

I hope everyone is having a fabulous day

Here is two songs that ALWAYS pick me up





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hziG9Nr6KHU

Babydust to all!!!

/links


----------



## mrsfi

Mystery 'everything is awesome' is my little boys favourite song!! 😃😃

I hope that's a sign that you'll get your bfp and its just a late implanter like my little boy who implanted VERY late and caused me no end of worry!!!

Hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## Treaclecat

you can tell im at gome today! posting madness,

mysteryminx- all will be fine hang in there  

keepfaith- the best of luck for ur second beta- am sure will be what ur looking for. i dont really understand but positive    baby vibes to u 

pasty! hello! im so plased someone else has re the red bogies. what do u think it is? pessaries? i never get bleeds. still trying to ignore it. sorry ur not sleeping but good you have the time of now to nap.brillaint frostite news!


its friday .
bfp love to everyone and hugs for those who are having a breather  - xxxx


----------



## Patsy76

Treacle cat I actually sent a photo of it to my clinic (sure they were pleased to see it first thing in the morning!) They said it'll probably just be the progesterone and not to worry, but of course you can't not! I'm on the Crinone gels and not pessaries.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today


----------



## Keepfaith

An update from me. I've just got my beta result and its 1617 (16dp5dt - 21dpo). My last beta was on Monday (12dp5dt - 17dpo) and it was 457. That means that it hasn't quite doubled every 48 hours. I used an online claculator and the doubling time is 52 hours. Is that normal? I'm concerned that it seems slow


----------



## Treaclecat

Lol pasty thats so funny! I wish i was on the injections not sure i trust the pessaries! Lol! 

Keepfaith- its rising so i am sure it will be all gravy xx

Well ive got cramps and pains and think i had some minor brownish discharge . Am going through feelings of **** its only day 2 and im not due af till tuesday   to is this normal? Trying to not worry but not feeling that happy right now


----------



## mrsfi

Treacle that sounds like implantation and your ovaries settling down, stay postive hun, with my little boy I had a bit of brown discharge early on and it turned out to be implantation bleeding 😊

Have any of you lovely ladies used clear blue digital tests? Any idea how accurate they are?

Xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

miss sd, regarding your cat question: the worry is that cats (in their feces in particular) can carry a parasite that causes toxoplasmosis. This infection is not dangerous for adults and does not cause any symptoms, but it can be a problem for a fetus. If you've had your cat for a while and are fairly close to him, then it's very likely that you've already had it and have developed antibodies. However, I think it's less likely (but not impossible) to be a problem if your cat is indoors only. As long as you don't get in direct contact with the poop, you should be fine.


----------



## Treaclecat

Mrs fi thanks for trying to reassure me. Still unsure...!
Had what felt like cramps all night but no more discharge since yesterday afternoon that one time. It feels like a period build up but sort of not and then the odd twinge in my ovary area. It feels higher maybe just below belly button. Just feel sick and sleepy now but forced porridge down me! Had really mental dream last night with sweats and then woke at 5! 😈 
I Really need to stop analysing.



Not Used any tests! Sorry  

Welcome HCOEX

Xxx


----------



## miss sd

I also feel like my period is coming - arghh!  No bleeding or anything yet but stomach feels tender and lots of twinges around my ovaries. 

Does anyone know , if a period is going to come when would that be during the two week wait ? Completely lost track of my cycle


----------



## sandyman

From what I've read, your period can come whenever- during 2ww or after


----------



## Patsy76

Treacle cat and miss sd, I know it is difficult but you have to try not to analyse every twinge or cramp. The implantation feelings are very similar to those that you get when your period is starting so it can be very confusing! I've had feelings all night and morning and I had the same in my last IVF cycle and so I thought that there was no chance of getting a BFP and I did! They just didn't stick around long enough 😔 Hopefully they will this time!

Stay positive, try not to analyse everything too much and stay away from Google! 😃😃😃

Mrs fi clear blue tests are pretty accurate from my experience. Last time it confirmed my pregnancy after i used the one from the hospital. Also showed when something was wrong as the weeks hadnt progressed when I tested at a later date so i'd use them again.


----------



## mrsfi

Thanks pasty 😊

I'm so confused!! Am currently 7dp5dt, have been poas since day 3 and getting BFN's, tested last night using a clear blue digital and got a bfp!!  So I tested again using an asda own brand digital which came up as 'not pregnant'.  Tested again today (twice) using clear blue digitals and got two bfps that say 1-2 weeks.  I don't know what to think.  Could it be my trigger even though I've been getting bfns since day 3?  Could it be false positives?  I live in the middle of nowhere and the nearest shop only sells clear blue digitals so have asked my dh to go to a supermarket on the way home from taking ds to a party and buy me a ton of tests!!

Trying not to get excited.

Xxxx


----------



## Tiffin

Oh Mrsfi, you really are tying yourself up in knots with all this testing. I would say that you're pregnant. Your trigger must have left your system, as you've previously had negatives and I don't believe you can get a false positive (apart from the trigger) especially three times!! Best of luck with any other tests you do   x


----------



## Pudding23

Hello please can I join this group? This is my 2nd attempt with IVF using FET this time.  I have had 2 top quality embryos transfered. They continued to grow after the thaw. I'm 4dp5dt  OTD 13/11. Hoping and praying for success this time.
Lots of positive thoughts to everyone xxx


----------



## jenni01

Please someone give me some words of encouragement!....or of hope! 

OK so my OTD is 10th Nov...I had 2 x 5 day blasts put in...one was EB and the other was hatching..
Anyway I caved today and tested early...
It was a negative  
I used a FRER test as I thought they where the most reliable...

Is there hope


----------



## miss sd

Thanks patsy I'm not going to test early ( I don't think ) I just don't feel any different so I'm convinced it's not going to work but I suppose it's way too early to be getting any symptoms yet anyway


----------



## Joelene35

Officially on my 2ww. Had 2 put back in 3dpt. Had 12 collected and 10 fertilised so hoping for some frosties. Not holding out much hope this time as they said they were good quality but not great.x


----------



## Caprily

Hi Jenni01
The 2ww is torturous so don't blame you for testing early !!  How many days past transfer are you?
xx


----------



## Treaclecat

k^thanks guys

welcometo new gals 

im feeling loads more positive- its a long time to wait being glum.im not testing early- cant afford all the kits! 

good luck everyone what will be will be


----------



## Treaclecat

mrs fi- lol!


----------



## jenni01

Hi Caprily..x
I'm 11 dpt 5dt...
Can't stop crying..x


----------



## mrsfi

I've driven myself round the twist this last week, I'm a poas-aholic😂😂

We shouldnt be allowed access to hpts or Google during the 2ww, to save our sanity!!

😊


----------



## Caprily

Hi Jenni
There is still time - I've known women, both IVF and natural, to test negative one day then it's positive the next so it can turn just like that.  
Will you get a blood test at your clinic on OTD?

Really wishing you the very best of luck as I can see you have not had an easy ride from your signature so you more than deserve it to be your time.
xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Thank you Caprily 
No I was just going to do hpt as I had tx abroad....
I will test again on Tues 

Congratulations to you as well!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Hope ur all well! Keep laughing at poas-addict phrase! I would be but I'm so chicken! 

I'm now 8dp3dt and the wait is starting to kill me now! I think I'm going to buy two first response and do one at 12dp3dt and the other at 14 days which is my otd! The waits killing me!!!!!

Feeling good - not as starving to the point of hysteria anymore! And boobs are def not as sore so maybe it's all over and it hasn't worked?? Tmi but I've had creamy cm and feel generally like I've peed myself a lot!!! 

Nothing but glamorous times happening here!

Blue x


----------



## Caprily

Thanks Jenni, that's really kind of you x  For both my cycles, I didn't test until my OTD day of 14 days past transfer so I do wonder when the cycle that seems to have worked (so far, still early days!) would have showed up on a HPT if I'd tested early xx


----------



## zzza

Hi ladies and new ladies. 
Mrsfi your prob pregnant but different tests gave different sensitivities. The best are FRER tests they have the highest sensitivity. I don't early test, have in past and makes me feel crap when see bfns. 
Afm I have felt nauseated all night and this morning. Hopefully it will settle later today. Now 7dp5dt. Not a hpt in sight. Still feeling positive and relaxed.


----------



## bevvy82

Hello everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining the group. I am 1dp3dt with 2 embies on board. I did an egg share scheme (I was the donor). This is my second attempt after a failed cycle in the summer.  

My otd is on 18/11 so praying for good news this time! 

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Sorry girls but my original plea for help was somewhere else and was moved here!!!
Apologies for jumping in!!!


----------



## Joelene35

Hi bevy82

I am same boat as u. Failed cycle in summer and 2 onboard this time. My test date is the day after u on 19th.xx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

jenni01 Hey Lovely, Please do not lose hope   Everyone is different. I got my first bfp at 6dp 5dt with first morning urine but some ladies don't get positives until 12-14dp. It really depends on the individual, Everyone produces HCG in different quantities. 

If you haven't held your urine long enough, it should be First Morning Urine.  Did you use FMU?

When did you have trasnfer?

Sending you loads of baby dust XX


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

mrsfi Hey Hunni,

Congrats on your BFP because that is exactly what it is!   Only use fmu and keep to the reliable tests if your testing daily! Funny enough i used b&ms twin pack early tests for £1.50 and all of them from 6dp5dt were positive. i then did a clear blue digi at 11dp in the afternoon and it came up 2-3.  There is such thing as false negatives, but NOT false positives ... Enjoy being pregnant and only test with fmu unless you have held your urine for a good few hours... But may i say your more prove to a uti if you do this  .

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Hey Ladies 

hope you are not going to crazy in this 2ww..... 

May i say i'm 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and I'm running to the toilet all the time thinking AF has come. I'm having stomach cramps on and off throughout the day and its really scary! We have our our first scan on 27th Nov, welcome to the long 3ww after the 2ww..

Lots of positive signs ladies. Please don't lose hope, if it can happen to me after 13 years it will happen to you xx


----------



## mrsfi

Thanks hoping 😍

I can't quite believe it, just did a standard Sainsburys test and it was a definite bfp 😊

I could cry, I honestly thought it was game over for me.  OTD is Wednesday so ill no doubt be resting daily till then, although my clinic don't do a beta just a hpt, might ask my gp for a beta.

How are you feeling? Have you got any symptoms?

Jenni dont give up hope, I tested yesterday , 6dp5dt, and got a BFN but then got a bfp on clear blue digital, I must have tested 6 times today with internet cheapos (one step) and got faint, eye squinter, barely there lines, just did another supermarket brand test and got a bfp, so a few hours let alone days can make a difference.  Sending you good vibes and positivity 

Xxxx


----------



## zzza

Hoping it continues like that the whole pregnancy. Then you continue once bubs afters. I don't think it stops.


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

mrsfi You are very welcome hun x

I'm still trying to process it myself, and i can promise you this the worry is only just beginning   I am petrified! I have 20 days to wait for our first scan, i thought the 1 ww lol was long because we had our bfp on the 6th day, Because (tmi) you feel like your wet   so run to the toilet thinking af has come and its not. its just cm which increases in pregnancy. My boobs hurt one day and not the next, but the worse thing lovely is the period type cramps. 

Loool xx


----------



## jenni01

Thanks girls for the words of support 
I'm going to wait till Tues (OTD) and hopefully with first wee of the morning I may be one of those success stories! 
Good luck to everyone...Congrats on the BFP's and so so sorry for those who's time will take a little longer


----------



## traya

congratulations on the BFP's
8dpt 2dt here. Would love to test soon to see either way. My clinic had a long wait for testing.


----------



## mrsfi

Oh miracle I remember it only too well, I spent the 9 months I was pregnant with my ds absolutely terrified and zzzza is right, it gets worse when they arrive!! 😊. I hope your three week wait flies by and you see a healthy, beautiful baby at your scan 😊

Currently got painful af cramps which scares me, trying to distract myself.

Xxx


----------



## TheEmz

Hi all,

Please can I join this thread? We're due to test on the 12th. This is our 2nd ICSI cycle, 1x 5dt. We've been really lucky and have 4 in the freezer this time which I feel has taken the pressure off a bit  

Can I ask, doesn't anyone on here not have some level of cramping / mild pain at some point during the 2ww? It's the only thing that's worrying me slightly, intermittent period type cramps. I know it's normal but still a worry.

Good luck to everyone, sending positive vibes for positive results! x


----------



## zzza

Hi theemz. You test day after me. Cramping is normal especially just after transfer. Keep positive.


----------



## TheEmz

I've woken up feeling really hopeful, I'm finding reading all your comments so helpful, it's really great not having to go through this alone. Don't get me wrong, hubby's fab but, it's not the same.

All best wishes for Honeyd86 testing tomorrow and good luck to us zzza, only 1ww left for us....  x


----------



## sandyman

Welcome theemz
You test the day after me also, good luck to you. Cramps are totally normal, I've been having them all the time (and worrying all the time) but cramps are fine


----------



## TheEmz

Thanks Mysteryminx, I'm just going to convince myself that the cramps are embie grabbing hold


----------



## Treaclecat

Morning  
Hi theemz- yey great news on the Frosties.

Mrsfi- have you tested today? Lol  
I too am feeling positive today mainly because ovary tugging has gone

Massive nose bleefs this morning and my boobs r really sore now! Does anyone know if the pessary effects die down? 

Off a walk in a mo, its 4dpt so i think i can start moving a bit now. Happy sunday everyone xxx


----------



## mrsfi

Treacle you know me too well!!!  .  I have tested this morning, twice!!   one was positive and the other was a faint positive, I'm 8dp5dt today.  I still can't believe it could be true.  We're all on this journey of heartache and hope aren't we and our emotions take such a battering, I don't know if my brain is telling me not to get excited because the memory of losing the other two babies is still very real    please let this time work  

I I hope you enjoy your walk, that's my plan today, take my ds to buy some new school shoes then take the dog out on a bit of a hike, it's wet and wild here today, I love this time of year  

Great news on the frosties emz 😃

Hope everyone else has a great Sunday and good luck to everyone testing tomorrow .   

Xxx


----------



## Treaclecat

Arr mrs fi well i think that has to be confirmed now? Congratulations lovely!!! So sorry on ur loss but this time am sure will be all fine.

Ovary pain is back the minute i got up- hmm 

Wet n wild here to well its peeing it down! 

Xx


----------



## mrsfi

Thank you 😊

Ovary pain can be a good sign I think, I felt like someone was twanging mine with elastic bands and my tummy felt sore to touch.

Xxx


----------



## TheEmz

Yay mrsfi, that's great news, congrat's! I'll be dog walking today too, lovely day for it, enjoy!


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations mrsfi that does sound like good news 😃 I think if I get a BFP again I don't think I'll actually believe it until I am holding the little bundle in my arms!

Treaclecat I think we are going through exactly the same thing as I seem to have the same symptoms as you! When is your OTD?


----------



## Treaclecat

pasty my otd is 17.11 but i seam to be 2/3 days extra than everyone else. 
i had transfer on 4/11 and ec 30/11

when is yours? 16/11?

im pilling on pounds as well   and now sleepy again. dam u progesterone.

hcoex- seams we all have ovary twinges so maybe not to worry like mrs fi said? 

xxxx


----------



## Sunnny

Mrsfi congratulations on bfp and welcome all the newcomers. 

I'm very confused right now. Tested 6dp5dt, 7dp5dt, 9dp5dt all faint positives but the line was getting slightly darker. OTD today 11dp5dt the line is much fainter. The line only came up after the specified test time - between 5-10 mins instead of 3 mins. I used 2 different brand tests they are very similar. No AF yet but I think it'll show today or tomorrow. I think it's another chemical. Devastated obviously but somehow calmer than I thought I would be. Just glad I tested early so for those few days I was positive thinking I was pregnant. At least I had a few days happiness. I think I'll give up having kids maybe I'm not meant to be a mum. 

Hope everyone have a better day than I'm having.


----------



## Matilda75

Hi Ladies - can join you?  I'm 8dp5dt following my first IVF attempt.  Due to test tomorrow.  Fully expecting it to be negative but going a bit nuts nonetheless.  I have one frozen, but its not a very good one (3bb).  Its great to read of the BFPs on here!  Congratulations to you all!!

ItsaSunnyDay - please don't feel too despondent.  Do you have a blood test booked?


----------



## Patsy76

Hi and welcome Matilda. Stay positive, you've done well to hold out until tomorrow to test and we'll all have our fingers crossed for you!

Try not to be too down Itsasunnyday, you are not officially out of it yet so try and stay positive, easier said then done I know.

Treacle my OTD is the 14th but I might test on the 11th. DH was wanting me to test today, he's been on Google more than me and is obsessed with symptom watching! I'm having acupuncture and my acupuncturist said that I could really test on the 10th as the earlest date. Didn't test early last time so haven't decided what I'll do yet.


----------



## TheEmz

Hi HCOEX,

I had exactly the same thing, I would go as far as to say stabbing pains in my left ovary 24 to 48 hours after ptd. I called the clinic and they said it was nothing to worry about, just to take paracetamol and try not to worry (easier said than done). Of course if its excruciating you should probably speak to your clinic.

Hope it doesn't hurt too bad x


----------



## Treaclecat

itsasunnyday- its still a positive on your otd. please dont rule it out. i dont know what to advice other than to call the clinic asap tom. and dont blame 
yourself- im sure your mummy material. stay strong    



hi maltida good luck for your test  

patsy- when was your transfer? lol! dh mines been the opposite. i have to remind him so many times re lifting etc. hes being great though. i have no idea when the earliest is you can test. i i think it takes 10-14 days for the trigger to go? good luck anyway when u do decide when   xxx


----------



## Patsy76

Treacle my EC was 30/10 and ET was 4/11 so the trigger should have gone by Wed, I think!
Are you going to hold out to test?


----------



## Matilda75

Thanks Patsy and Trreaclecat. I just need to know definitively one way or the other.  And if its negative, know its ok to crack open the wine.  I wish I'd joined here sooner to be honest.  

MrsFi - all sounds very exciting!!


----------



## lilacfairy

HI all, ovary twinges during 2ww are totally normal for me, I always have them. Sometimes I even have them during the rest of the time! Not sure if this is good or bad, I honestly can't wait to have more tests done to find out what's holding us up.
My OTD is 13th. I had extremely sore boobs this month, but I think they're getting less now, so I'm not keeping my hopes up. It's easier this way, than deal with the disappointment when it doesn't work. Congrats to all the BFPs and big hugs for the BFNs! We're all in this together!


----------



## Treaclecat

patsy your dates are exactly he same as mine except my otd! think on that basis i will test on 14 or 15th. my dh is out of the country from the 15th so not sure if i want to be on my own .  

although dh has come back with a frer. not a chance im testing today. 

worried not feeling any twinges now today... such a rollercoaster. one minute im positve the next im in a total spin! 

team 2ww november!     


just want to say thank you for all your support- feeling really teary today.

buzzes so soar that the bra never got put on today!
so sorry for bfns and positve vibes for bfps.


postives vibes to everyone


----------



## honeyd86

Hey everyone
My OTD is tomorrow and over the last few days I caved and tested and got really faint lines then used a clear blue yesterday and got a BFP.....  .......
In the beginning I wasn't getting any symptoms but sore boobs then boobs got better then really bad twinges like you have been getting......
I'm still in shock and sounds bad but at the moment I'm too scared to get excited till the scan which I should found out tomorrow....your right Hoping4 miracle it doesn't get easier. ..... 
  to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsfi

Hang on in there treacle, dont test early if you don't want to, do whatever feels right.  I'm rooting for you!!    

Afm I've started spotting 😪 got strong, painful cramps. Called my clinics emergency number and they've doubled the cyclogest and put me on bed rest 😩 .  Feeling really emotional.

Xxxcx


----------



## mrsfi

Congratulations honey, that's great news, good luck with tomorrow test 😃 xxx


----------



## MrsD1

Best of luck mrsfi. I hope that works. Xx


----------



## honeyd86

Oh mrsfi got my fingers crossed for you maybe a bit of rest is what you need...  xxx


----------



## MrsD1

Feeling so tired today! Progesterone I'm guessing as on injections and gel. 

Thinking of everyone. I really hope everyone gets the news they want. Sorry for lack of personals, feel like I'm walking through treacle today. As my husband says, a bit chocolate teapot! 

still 10 days to go for us and my husband is away too. Not sure how I feel about getting the blood test results without him here. Not much choice though so will just have to get on with it! Lots of early nights over the next 10 days and I found a good box set to distract me. One bonus of being abroad is that the early tests are not very good and hard to get so at least that helps me resist temptation!


----------



## Matilda75

Hang in there MrsFi xx


----------



## Treaclecat

honey86- congratulations!!!!!


msfi thanks for rooting for me im rooting for u too and am sure its nothing. i hope u manage to rest and take a breather from stick peeing      

mrs di- where r u? what does chocolate teapot mean? i have a chocolate bot- i know what that means.

i bought som xmas chocolate as a gift- big mistake  

whats ur box set? im watching yes to the dress.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsD1

A chocolate teapot is useless as it melts when you add tea 😉

We are in turkey. We've been here for two years now. TTC for most of that!! 

I'm going to watch Heroes I think. We bought it before we moved here and never watched it. If it's terrible I might have to download something. Love things like yes to the dress but hard to get here. I did manage bake off on YouTube. But mostly it's box sets and iTunes for me


----------



## Treaclecat

now i feel like a chocolate teapot!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Busy day in here today! I haven't been in much as its my birthday today! To be honest most the time I'm managing to almost forget the tww until I sit and have 5mins peace!! 

I'm convinced that I'm out- no symptoms now! Boobs not sore at all and all I am is sleepy! I'm so desperate to test  but I'm only 9dp3dt! X


----------



## mrsfi

Happy birthday to you Blue   .Hope you had a lovely day with lots of birthday cake and treats xxx

I'd hold off as long as you can (I know I shouldn't comment since I'm a poas addict!!), you might get a false BFN and you don't want your birthday ruined.  

When's your official test date?

Xxx


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks yes lots of pressies and cake!!

Otd is 13/11 which is 14 days after transfer .... Seems so long away!!


----------



## Pudding23

Bluestone- happy birthday, my OTD is also 13/11. It does seem like such a long way off.

Congratulations to all with BFP and good luck to everyone during this time.


----------



## traya

Happy birthday bluestone.
Make sure you rest mrsfi


----------



## TheEmz

Happy Birthday Bluestone, do wait if you can, you won't be sure either way. Relax and enjoy the rest of you day x


----------



## islarose

evening all I havejust done a clear blue digital test It says 1-2 weeks pregnant do u think this is accurate I am 7dp5dt please help xx


----------



## mrsfi

You're pregnant islarose, huge congratulations to you  xxx


----------



## Patsy76

Happy Birthday Bluestone glad to hear that you've been spoilt! 

Congratulations Islarose 😃 Test again on your OTD but a positive result is a positive!


----------



## Natt

Hi all, 
Can I join my test day is 23rd November x


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks all

I'm sooooooo tempted to test now! Good that I've got no tests! This part of tww is killing me!!


----------



## Matilda75

Wow IslaRose - congratulations!  Sounds good!!

Hi Natt - welcome to the 2WW

Bluestone - when are you due to test?

I'm due to test in the morning though I'm pretty sure AF is about to start


----------



## Blueestone

Not until Friday!!!!


----------



## Sunnny

Happy birthday blueestone. Glad you had a good time and it's a good distraction 

Many thanks for you lovely ladies to encouragement me not to lose hope. I'm feeling a lot more positive now. I've said "a line is a line" to other people but when it comes to myself it was hard to stay positive.

I've left message for my clinic they'll call me tomorrow. I think I'll test tomorrow morning with 1st response - prepare for the worst and hope for the best! I'm not giving up until AF shows.

Congrats IsloRose for the bfp! it sounds very promising!


----------



## islarose

omg I cant believe this are u sure I couldn't still be from my trigger ? xxx


----------



## Treaclecat

happy bd blue

congrats islarose   

itsasunnyday- yey right attitude  

hi nat

good luck to those testing tomorrow.

i think my af is here  but just nit sure- argghhh!! need choc. do smarties have the answer? xxx


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

*Blueestone* Happy Birthday Hun,
Hope you have had a lovely day. xx My friend had a 3dt and got a very very faint at 6dp and a good line 7dp.. I got my bpf 6dp5dt The average clinic used 10-14 days post transfer for their test dates.
Good Luck Hunni xx

*islarose* Congratulations hun xxxxx I got my first bfp 6dp5dt and everyday since. I did a clear blue and got 2-3 at 11dp.It justs means the conception date.
Welcome to the bfp club xx

*honeyd86* Congratulations lovely..... It really is hard But time we accept it and enjoy it! We have waited too long for this moment, even rehearsed it over and over what we would do, say and how we would tell people. Its our miracle lets enjoy every moment because it is finally our time..
Lots of lovely xx

*Treaclecat* Hey Lovely, Until you see AF and a negative test you are not out. I am 5 week pregnant tomorrow and still running to the toilet thinking its come. all the cramps, one min feeling sore boobs the ext day not. It's a rollercoaster but everything you get before AF you get in early pregnancy so please take the tww as your pregnant unless the est says otherwise x Lots of baby dust xx


----------



## traya

Yes, knicker watching is not fun


----------



## Arty1

Hi can you add me to the list. I'm due to test on the 11th November  
I had 2, 5 day blastocysts transferred on last Saturday. Had spotting/cramping 7dpt. Hoping for good news!


----------



## mrsfi

Arty - snap, I had two blasts put back then too and test 11/11 😊

Good luck, fingers crossed for both of us xx


----------



## Matilda75

Good luck Arty

Traya - I know what you mean!!  Somehow its so much worse when doing IVF.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi has anyone heard from
Becks?


----------



## zzza

Hi ladies. Welcome newbies. I feel I get a bit lost with this thread being on other side of world. So much happens while I sleep! Mrs fi sorry to hear your on bedrest. Blue happy birthday. Not too long until your test date day after me. Keep positive. Congrats on all the bfp. Afm still staying positive enjoyed sunny weekend with hubby and little one. Nausea continues


----------



## MrsD1

I'm now 5dp2dt and my stomach is really bloated and quite painful. Is that normal?? Pain not there all the time just when I'm moving about. I've been drinking so much water and have tried to eat relatively high protein healthy diet. Is that normal? 

Knicker watching - that made me laugh!


----------



## Blueestone

Morning all

So I've been thinking over night and as my symptoms completely went on 7/8dp3dt is it possible that these symptoms were actually the trigger shot and really now is the time to be looking for symptoms? As I'm. 14 days past trigger?? 

This may be completely logical to everyone else but it's only just come to me!!! Thicko!!!

Maybe it's not the progesterone after all and actually the hcg trigger that has given me the boobs and the bloat and the tears?? 

Anyho! Good luck everyone today ... If I happen to see a first response today I may buy it but I'm holding out!!


----------



## TheEmz

The temptation is getting too much, I'll be 7dp 5dt on Weds and it'll be dh's birthday. Should I test? From what I've read it'll be 50% accurate by then so even if it's a bfn we wouldn't need to worry as there'd still be a good chance it would change. On the other hand I don't want to ruin his day. 

Arrrggghhh it's your life being in limbo that drives you balmy! Good luck to any testers today xXx


----------



## Matilda75

Sadly a negative for me.

Huge congratulations to all of you with BFPs and keeping fingers crossed for everyone waiting.


----------



## zzza

I personally would not test early as if bfn that's all you focus on. It's best to wait until your official test date and just relax.


----------



## jenni01

Speaking from my own experience I'd say DON'T test early as it bursts the lovely hopeful bubble you're in and then time is an eternity until OTD...
Try and hold on


----------



## Patsy76

Hi ThEmz, I'll be 7dp/5dt on Wed too and thinking about testing then! Such a hard decision but finding it difficult to wait. I waited last time but DH is keen to test this time, but he has gone a little Google mad so thinks he's read that it will show then!

Sorry to hear you've got a BFN Matilda. Stay positive and good luck for next time. Sending you hugs


----------



## Pudding23

Sorry to hear your news Matilda.

Can anyone give me hope, I wiped after going to the toilet today (6dp5dt) and there was a tiny redness on the paper. Is this the end? I have been having cramps ever since et. Could this be my AF. I managed to make it past my OTD last treatment before AF.


----------



## Matilda75

Thanks Patsy and Pudding.

Pudding - I don't think you can tell anything until you test on your OTD.  Please try not to worry. 

All I can say Patsy is I'm really glad I waited, as now I know for sure.  I couldn't face any more uncertainty as I think that's the toughest part.  So today I plan to drink coffee, eat chocolate and, this evening, DRINK WINE!  

If you get a BFN it could so easily turn into a BFP so that still leaves you in limbo.  God it's horrible though.


----------



## traya

Matilda75 sorry about your news *hugs* don't give up and in time you will have the strength. A lot of us have been there.

Blueestone the medications effect us all differently and the symptoms/drugs effects can come and gone. Even come up with new ones.

I repeat what jenni01 says, try to hold out, enjoy the bubble.

Afm have got passed the point of my other cycles, normaly have started AF or bleed on day 13 post EC. Starting to be hopeful.


----------



## mrsfi

So sorry about your BFN Matilda, you're right, the uncertainty is the hardest part.  Enjoy your wine tonight, mmmmmm wine 😉. Are you going to take some time out to get your head round things?  Hugs to you xxx

Pudding, it's not over unless you get a bfn on otd, I've been getting bfps since 6dp5dt but started bleeding yesterday, it could all be perfectly innocent but my clinic doubled my progesterone and put me on bed rest so it might be worth giving your clinic a call for some advice.  Xxx


----------



## Pudding23

Thank you everyone xx

Good idea Mrsfi I will do that thank you.


----------



## Treaclecat

Morning guys! Board is getting busy 😊

Matilda- sorry for your news enjoy the treat tonight especially the vino!!! Take your time with whatevwr your next steps are.

pudding- based on reading and thewritten advice my clinic gave me that sounds totally normal and personally would see it as a positive. Am sure your clinic will confirm 

Hopingfor- thanka dor your kind words. After watching hours of crazy cat videos last night im feeling much better- thank you

Emz and patsy let me know what you decide- we are all the same date- apart from my actually late otd!
Mrs fi- hope your resting and activity has dissapted down there xx

Afm- i might have had light spotting but im not 100% sure. My periods are so light anyway i cant tell the differene. With this in mind im ignoring it till otd. Ive got some crampy feelings today but not loads.boobs dont seem as soar. I did somw digging and aprently my clinic set very long otds 2 weeks from transfer as apprently tbis is the optimal time after they did some research on when most of their bfps were confirmed. I think on this basis i ma wise to hold off and to echo matilda and the other girls... Funny how each clinic varies!

Lots of love all. Weather is a pit pants todaybut am determined to get moving a bit more now

Best of luck


----------



## babytrip

Hello ladies. Matilda sorry about the bfp. 

Mrsfi- I think your clinic is doing the right thing for you. Rest up and snuggle on baby
Traya- yay on the milestone

Patsy- looks like we have the same otd! I don't think I am waiting till then though.good Luck if you decide to cave ! 
Pudding- I've heard people with light bleeding that still turned out to be bfp. Maybe try calling your clinic too? 
Afm- 5dpt and woke up hungry! Yesterday was a different story with af like back and legs pain. 
Whose otd is next? Goodluck!


----------



## lilacfairy

Hi ladies, has anybody ever had a dry mouth during 2ww or pregnancy? I can't get this strange feeling out of my mouth today and just wondering if it means sth? Maybe I just ate too much salty food over the weekend.


----------



## miss sd

sorry to hear about your news Matilda. Enjoy your wine - that's what I plan to do if I get negative.



AFM - QQ - is there absolutely any possibility you can test falsely positive during the two week wait?  My test date is 19/11 but I might do a test early.  I pretty much know it hasn't worked anyway so it wont make me feel any worse but obviously don't want to get my hopes up if can be false positive.


----------



## lilacfairy

Miss sd, I don't know the exact numbers, but bfps are extremely accurate, certainly more accurate than bfns. But there's always the chance of a chemical pregnancy,and no test can safe you from that.


----------



## miss sd

Thanks I may do one tonight

I only had the transfer on Thursday


----------



## miss sd

Thing is someone I know told me you can get a false positive because of the trigger injection - I cant risk that


----------



## Treaclecat

yes chemicals and trigger shot i belive.

lilac- i was told dry mouth is from the pessaries xxx


----------



## lilacfairy

I heard that as well, but I don't know too much about that. Some people on here say it's 2 weeks until trigger is completely gone. But that's just what I've heard.


----------



## lilacfairy

I'm still trying naturally, so no pessaries for me!


----------



## miss sd

Are people working during their 2ww?  I came back to work today which I kind of felt I needed to , otherwise I would have continued to lounge around doing nothing other than eating and eventually I would  pop - just hope it doesn't get stessful. 

Someone told me you're not supposed to bend over during these stages incase you are. I seem to be bending over all the time ( that sounds a bit rude) but things like doing washing , picking things up from floor etc
Surely  that can't be harmful ? Surely it's not realistic just to lie I'm bed for two weeks is it ( unless you have been told to by a doctor of course !!)


----------



## Matilda75

Thanks all for your kind comments - I feel a fool for not joining this site sooner to be honest.

So much luck to you all!

Ouch, the BFN hurts doesn't it.

xxx


----------



## becks83

Hi ladies, been back at work for 2 days and wow this board has got busy!

Blue hi!happy belated birthday I hope you are ok and surviving ok?

mIss SD my job is quite physical and involves a lot of lifting and bending, I did an 11 hour shuist yesterday and was worried about everything but as you say it is very unrealistic to just lie down for 2 weeks 

HCOEX I too have had EWCM I'm hoping this is a good sign

Matilda I'm so so sorry honey  

Baba http I too am getting AF leg pains and loads of cramping I hope this is a good thing 

Treacle done worry I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about it may be implantation fingers toes and everything crossed for you I too am holding out for OTD although its sooooo tempting 

Congrats MRsFI and ISla rose woohoooooooo!!!!!

I'm so sorry if I've missed anyone but I've just read back 7 pages, welcome to all the newbies xxx
AFM I'm 8dp 5dt and I'm very tempted to test but don't want to experience what I went through last time, I'm getting loads of AF cramps especially when I move I'm not due on till Sunday and my OTD is Thursday ige never made it to OTD without bleeding, so scared being back at work is hard so tired!
Babydust to all stay positive NOvember 2ww gang!!!! Xxxx


----------



## zzza

Morning ladies. I have woke early so just popped on here. Just wondering are my post coming up? Hi becks I bet you are tired after 11 hour shift. I read a great article on ivf and just doing all the things you would normally do in 2 ww. That lifting, bending, sex etc won't effect the outcome. If embie and lining good it should happen. I'm 9dp5dt today. Not too much longer to wait.


----------



## TheEmz

Matilda, so sorry about your BFP, yes it hurts, I'm still smarting from my last one 6 months ago! 

Miss SD, (I'm not sure on the netiquette of sharing links on here so apologies if this breaks the rules but) I've been using this site to help me weigh up the accuracy of testing on the different dates:

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9

It's not IVF specific but really helped me get my head round the likely results and how valid they are. Hope it helps you too! xXx

/links


----------



## becks83

Zzza we haven't got long now   3 days to go! I proper wrapped myself up in cotton wool last time and have just gone for it this time hoping if works 

Coex that's fab let's hope we continue to get EWCM!lol


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Busy day on here today!!

I've brought some first response today ready for Friday! I'm sooooo tempted!

Can u help me work something out? Usually my cycle is 25 days but I'm now on day 26 ...so am I late or is it messed up cos of the pessaries?

Followed that link that was put on and says 86% accurate at this point ... I think I'm justifying testing!! X


----------



## zzza

Your cycle changes when doing ivf because of all the drugs you have to take. So technically you don't know your. Afdue date. I would wait until Thursday at earliest to test. I do a test just before beta as preparation for results if negative I don't start blurring on the phone to the nurse as I will expect it.


----------



## Treaclecat

thanks becks. i have no idea anymore lol! i defo had minor spot today. 

bluestone- hmm r u going to do it?! good luck!!! 

afm- i think im all over mucus wise. one minute egg white next thin and clear!

is anyone else mega bloated. im enormous today. had to repeat this mornings pessary as it all came out in a big blob! lovely. xx


----------



## mrsfi

Hi everyone 

Blue do you think you'll do it?? 

Treacle Im the same as you, sometimes ewcm then nothing at all, I look and feel like such a blob too, can't suck my tummy in, I feel lousy since they doubled my pessaries, shooting pains in my boobs and so hungry and tired.

Thanks becks, you must be shattered after long shifts at work, feet up tonight!! It's impossible to do nothing for the 2ww, I think the best we can do is carry on as normal and use common sense when it comes to potential risks.

Sending good vibes to you all this evening xxxx


----------



## MrsD1

Treaclecat I am so bloated I look like someone inflated my abdomen with a bike pump! Dr says to see how I go but might need to go in for assessment in two days if no better. I'm on gel twice a day and pregnyl s/c every four days. I'm blaming the pregnyl. It's all a bit uncomfortable but worth it if the end result is a good one.


----------



## Treaclecat

mrs d1!  although not great am pleased someone else is same as me.im blaming it to!!

if i gets our baby i will be kissing it in now time. anyway so are they happy the spotting was nothing? ?

ive rested th first five days with somewalking and ligh housework. but tomorrow im driving to th next town might get a hot drink- have a wonder.

good luck for all the otds tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

I don't know ... Will decide in the morning i think! I'm 10dp3dt today!!


----------



## Matilda75

Hi Ladies - I hope you don't mind me lurking on here.  Truth is i'm too invested in all your journeys.  And, statistically speaking, I believe my BFN only increases your chances of a BFP!!  

xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Miss SD I was vacuuming, on my knees cleaning the floor, being jumped on by my 3 yr old and carrying her around too. The embryos are so well protected in your womb so don't worry about bending over xx


----------



## zzza

Katie same here you can't stop when you have a toddler! I was more cautious initially after transfer. But from what I have read you are fine to lead a normal life after transfer. 
Matilda sorry to hear you got a bfn. Hope you enjoyed your wine.


----------



## Blueestone

Hey girls

So I've caved and tested with first response  and it's positive! Faint but there !!! Will hold off til Friday now and hope it's stronger and not gone like last time!  Def stronger than when I had the cp!! 

Blue


----------



## mrsfi

Yay blue, massive congratulations hun!! 😃 xxx


----------



## Blueestone

I'm in shock and trying to stay calm incase it a cp again but I'm thrilled and have no one to tell yet! My own little secret (and u guys!) until Friday! X


----------



## zzza

Congrats blue


----------



## TheEmz

Congrats blue super stoked for you! We haven't told anyone we're doing IVF this time so know what you mean about not having anyone to tell, it's so weird when I'm sure you want to shout it from the rooftops!

Matilda, sorry again about your BFP & I, for one, have no problem with you hanging out here. What a selfless comment that your loss means our likely statistical gain.   x


----------



## Treaclecat

Congratulations blue!!!!


Matilda- thats so lovely of you, am sure next time you will be that bfp statistic.

And the lurking comment made me lol!   I would be the same! 
A new day of positivity !!!

Luck to the those testing today xxxxx


----------



## sandyman

Congrats blue! So happy for you, especially with your small amount of eggs fertilised, you got the perfect results!

OTD is tomorrow - we tested this morning - BFN - period hasn't arrived yet... So still holding out alight hope. I wish I could hurry up and know... I want wine!


----------



## NatashaD

Hello there ladies,

Can I please be added to the 2ww list?  My test day is 18th November. 
Thanks x


----------



## Tiffin

Wow, so much to catch-up on! Will have a proper read later as on my phone. 

Big congrats Blue, so pleased for you!  

I'm right with you on this Mysteryminx, we're holding out until tomorrow to test but the blimmin wait is killing us both!!   it's good news for both us tomorrow and that the bed rest has done the trick for you Mrsfi, my EC buddies!!    

Big hugs to everyone  x


----------



## Treaclecat

Big hugs back


----------



## MrsD1

Congratulations Blue and good luck to all those waiting those last few hours. I'll be hoping for you that you get good news. 

I've still got a week to go. Desperately want to test! I might go and order an early test so I've got one for next week. But....if I do I know I will cave and use it. I'm cooking to take my mind off it all. 

The progesterone is making me so hormonal! Today I almost cried because a friend wanted to switch location for meeting up and it meant I couldn't go! Oh dear...it's an emotional roller coaster 

Xx


----------



## becks83

Congrats blue!!!!
Mystery don't give up honey you still have time  

Sooooooo I caved two days early with a FR and there are two lines, one was fainter than the other is this good or bad?i can't stop crying I hope it's correct and not a CP.
Big hugs to everyone I'm a mess lol xxxx


----------



## NatashaD

Hi becks,

It sounds like you are pregnant ! Congrats. With my first GDP I started testing 11days after retrieval and got a very faint like in the evening. It got darker each day until day 14 when I got tested at hospital. Relax as much as you can and text again tomorrow x x


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations Blue. So happy for you x

Becks, that sounds like positive news for you too! A line is a line, whether it is faint or strong!

Mysteryminx hang in there day, you've still got a day to go 

As for not bending etc, I've taken 2 weeks off work as I have a physical job and am chilling out at home and doing light housework. I was recommended not to do much especially stretching, carrying heavy things etc. Getting out of the house this afternoon to meet a friend who has a little girl through IVF. Good to have someone to talk things through with that's been here too.

AFM desperate to test but managing to hold out so far! Ups and downs every day as one minute I feel really positive and the next I really feel as if AF is on the way. Back and side pains are still here but trying to ignore them!


----------



## traya

Congratulations Blue ad Becks,
I have a physical job too. So have taken some time off. Back later this week.

Afm, am still hanging in there 12dpt 3dt, would love to test. Never got this far before.


----------



## miss sd

Congrats blue and becks !!! 

Thanks everyone for advice on bending etc. it's definitely put my mind at rest.  Immediately after the transfer I was worried about going to the loo in case it dropped out. Realise now how ridiculous I'm being  lol 

Mrs d - I know what you mean , today is one of my up days but the last couple of days I've been pretty down convinced it hasn't worked.  I was even sobbing at X factor for Christ sake. Haha. 

Had a really nice chat with my partner yesterday as initially we had decided to give IVF one chance with my eggs as our chances were so low ( eg didn't think we were going to get any eggs ). Well as we've got to this stage I've decided I will want to give if another go with my eggs if this doesn't work.  Obviously going to be tough saving the money again but we've done it once we can do it again. He basically said he will do whatever I want to do which was very sweet I thought - even though it's the female going through the most in terms of the drugs etc, the husband is also having to go through it and putting up with the woman being a complete ***** ( in my case for six weeks ) lol 


Might have to find somewhere cheaper this time though as it cost us 8.5k this time. 

I might even go back to the NHS and ask them to find a round seeing as our success rate seems a bit higher now


----------



## NatashaD

Hi ladies,

Can I get some advice? I'm 4dp2dt and off work for a few days. Yesterday I felt great and did lots of stuff around the house. Today I feel so bad that I've had to go back to bed. Really bad bloat and gas, sore all over and a feeling of being completely out of it, mentally. 

Is this the progesterone? Bleuurgh. 

Thanks 
Natasha


----------



## miss sd

Im pretty much where you are Natasha in terms of timing (well I had my two day transfer on Thursday)

I fell exteremely bloated and so tired.  I woke up at 8.30am and immediately felt like I needed to go back to bed for a nap.

Struggling to work  - only working from home on the sofa but its still a struggle!


----------



## NatashaD

Thanks miss sd. We are only a day apart on our timings so here's hoping we both get good news. 
I'm supposed to be back at work on Thursday - also working from home and I might just take the rest of the week off and get me through until Monday with zero stress. Is that lazy? Probably!


----------



## mrsfi

Massive congratulations to Becks and Blue   xxxx

I'm keeping everything crossed mystery and Tiffin, I want bfps tomorrow for all of my lovely ec buddies.xxxx

Afm still on bed rest, the bleeding has stopped and I'm still getting bfps (yep, I'm still a poas -aholic!!).  Will officially test tomorrow although my clinic doesn't do betas, do you think my gp would?  Then its a three week wait for a seven week scan.  How the heck do you get through another three weeks? I'm already a basket case!

Please, please, please let everything be ok   

Good luck with the 2ww Natasha, traya, pasty and miss sd.  Apologies if I've missed anyone xxxxx


----------



## miss sd

Thank you Mrs Fi!

Natasha - not lazy at all - I'm considering getting myself signed off - or at least continuing to hide at home doing pretty much sod all.  To be honest I've worked loads of extra hours for my firm in the 10 years I've been with them so a few weeks of not firing on all cylinders is in order I think!


----------



## NatashaD

You should do miss sd. If I go back to work on Thursday I have calls from 8am until 10pm. I'm not sure I can face it, and in the grand scheme of things the world won't fall down if I'm not there. Have jad some soup and feeling better. Shower and fresh air required! X chat soon x


----------



## Treaclecat

Miss sd and natatsha- ive off for the full 2ww. Gp. 

Becks- CONGRATS!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations still MrsFi I'm sure the bed rest is helping.

As for everyone else, don't feel lazy or guilty about having time off work. You have to do what is right for you. We wouldn't be going through all of this if it wasn't the most important thing to us and this is a time when you have to put yourself first. I haven't been in work since EC on Wed 4th and not due to go back until Mon 23rd. My GP was great when I went to see him and actually asked me how long I wanted off!


----------



## TheEmz

I guess I should be really grateful that I'm self-employed and work from home so don't have any of the back-to-work worries. Although I was up at 6am this morning for a breakfast meeting and getting up another 30 mins earlier to do my pessary did add insult to injury  

I had a really high power, stressful job and last year when we started talking about doing this I quit as it made me really re-prioritise. 

Congrats on the BFP's, OTD a week today for me, feels like a lifetime! Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Sunnny

Congratulations the recent bfp's good luck for those still waiting to test.

Sorry ladies I've been quiet for a few days as I was not sure where I'm standing. Wondering any you lovely ladies have had similar experience and can offer me some advice?

Since my faint bfp on otd (11dp5dt) on Sunday I had a bfn next day. 
I already told my clinic is a bfn and probably a chemical because I did have some bfp's before otd ( feeling guilty about testing early). The nurse told me to test again if no AF.

I'm 2 days past otd now (13dp5dt) and still no sign of AF no spotting either. It is a natural cycle so no pessaries to hold it off.
I almost just want the AF to arrive so I can get on with life but it just doesn't show. The cruel thing is it prevents me from accepting the result and moving on. I still have that glimp of hope it's not gone yet. It'll be so much easier knowing it for sure one way or the other.

Does anybody know how long I should get a AF if I had a chemical? Last cycle I had a chemical I started spotting way before otd. This time is different.

Sorry for rambling about myself and not much personals. It's hard to be in limbo land.


----------



## Treaclecat

itsasunndyday- so sorry or the uncertainity     i cannot answer any of your questions but the best of luck. maybe there is still room for a bfp?
i hope you get some answers and positives ones 
just a thought my clinic inisits on 13dp5dt...


----------



## Sunnny

Thank you Treacle.

I do have some 1st response tests but do not dare to test anymore. Don't want to see the bfn again unnecessarily.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## km2015

Hi ladies...can I join? I'm 5 days past 2 day transfer. First IVF... We have to have ICSI as male factor. It's been a bit of a roller coaster. 15 good follicles. Only 4 retrieved...all immature except 1!! Was so upset. That one fertilised and they insisted on 2 day transfer. 
Not feeling like it's going to happen...but who knows!
I had cramps from day 1 to today...not really any symptoms to report   OTD is 19th! 
Congratulations to being PUPO and to all those who got BFPS! And good luck to everyone.
X


----------



## miss sd

Km2015 you are pretty much the same as me !

First IVF
ICSI
1 egg ok
2 day transfer
Test day 19th
SLIGHT CRAMPS FIR A FEW DAYS making me think nothing much has happened. 

How old are you if you don't mind me asking ? Also what clinic are you at ? God I'm nosy


----------



## miss sd

Its a sunnyday - only just seen your post.  What a nightmare.  I too don't have any advice apart from I guess try and test in a couple of days if nothing has happened...you never know.  Good luck x


----------



## zzza

Not read all the post yet well go back over them. But I have just done my day before beta test and it was a BFP!


----------



## miss sd

congrats zzzza!!

whats a beta test?


----------



## mrsfi

Congratulations zzza! Great news 😃


----------



## zzza

Just finished reading post now have to remember what I read. 
Misssd it's a blood test to confirm pregnancy it checks your hcg levels.
Becks my test date buddy congrats. 
Sunny sorry to hear it might be a cp. I think cp do effect your cycle timing. 
Ladies still waiting thinking of you. 
Sorry mystery and tiffin that you think it might be bfn. See what happens on you otd. 
Mrsfi glad to hear bleeding stopped. I would get neta. Can't believe clinics in uk don't do them best way to confirm and know the actual hcg numbers. 
Pasty I agree with you about doing what right for you. I have been off work since ec. But have been busy looking after toddler which includes lots of bending, lifting etc and still got bfp.
Km a 2 day can still end in a positive. Keep thinking positive thoughts. 
Sorry if missed anyone.


----------



## zzza

You might have a cyst I had one with this cycle and had the same symptoms. You should call your clinic.


----------



## njr_26

Itsasunny, pee sticks are notoriously unreliable, thye are influenced by the strength of your pee so if you haven't left it long enough or you had too much to drink the hcg will be diluted and give a false negative.The only way to be sure is to get a beta hcg blood test. Some GPs will do them and you will get the results a few days later or you can pay, I pay £60 to a private scanning clinic and get the results in the afternoon if I go by 10am.

Some pee sticks can be faulty also.

Good luck.


----------



## km2015

Hi *Miss sd* 
Sent you a PM. Delighted to meet someone in the same boat with same test day! I'll be 37 in January...at Chelsfield Park in Orpinton, Kent.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Wow I'm struggling to keep up!! 

Congratulations to all the bfps! I'm still in shock! I want to buy more and test again to be sure!! I may use my last frer Later and get some more! Naughty blue!!! Otd not til Friday! 

Blue x


----------



## miss sd

km2015 said:


> Hi *Miss sd*
> Sent you a PM. Delighted to meet someone in the same boat with same test day! I'll be 37 in January...at Chelsfield Park in Orpinton, Kent.


Hi Km did you get my message? sent a long one back but not sure if it got through!


----------



## Arty1

I had my embryo transfer on 31st October. Two, 5 day blastocysts. My test day is tomorrow.. Getting really nervous. I had cramping and spotting 6/7dpt and my basal temperature has been higher than normal the last few days. Can I trust my temperature when I'm using prognova/cyclogest?


----------



## Matilda75

Becks, Blue and zzzz - congratulations!!!  Wow!!    

Glad those bfps are still showing Mrs Fi.

Over & out from me xxxx


----------



## Blueestone

Matilda - are you trying again? X


----------



## Arty1

Just did my pregnancy test. Got a bfn. Gutted!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Arty I'm so sorry. It's so tough...   Xx


----------



## traya

So Sorry Arty, it's a rollercoaster. Hope you try again soon x


----------



## MrsD1

Arty I'm so sorry. Sending hugs through the ether. It's so hard. We've had four miscarriages before this IVF cycle and then tried for too long with nothing at all. It is so so hard to get that negative test. Be kind to yourself today. 

I just cracked after a sleep deprived night and feeling as if all my symptoms had gone so I found a place with early tests and got a positive! It's faint but it's there. I can't quite believe it and already my brain is telling me not to get too excited...been down this road before etc. BUT I'm also so pleased! I'm 7dp3dt. So it can't be my trigger by now as that was 12 days ago...right?


----------



## mrsfi

So sorry arty, nothing can prepare you for it, it's such a blow, sending you huge hugs.  Take some time to grieve then maybe your clinic can help you with the next steps xxxx

Miss sd, great news 😃 xxx


----------



## TheEmz

Arty - big hugs and yes, be kind to yourself. Plan a Christmas party or holiday or something you wouldn't have done if it had been a positive.   X

MrsD1 so please for you, Great news X


----------



## Tiffin

Congrats to all the BFPs, there have been a fair few on this thread so far, which is great! Hope you're still testing positive Mrsfi?  

Sorry to hear it was a BFN for you Arty, we got the same result. We're so disappointed it hasn't worked this time but want to try again ASAP, so hoping our review appointment isn't too far away. 

Thanks for all the support along this emotional journey ladies   x


----------



## sandyman

Sorry arty and tiffin and all the others that got the BFN. 

We join you today officially with a BFN. 

But we haven't decided to go down the route of egg share, as it is an amazing thing to do for someone, plus, it gives us a chance whilst we save up the thousands we need. 

Thanks to everyone for all the support, you have all been incredible. 

Congrats to all those BFP - good luck for the future, I will still be following everyone on here and seeing how the rest of our group does! 

Baby dust to everyone!!! 
Xx


----------



## zzza

Sorry to hear about the bfns. Be kind to yourselves do something you enjoy. 
MrsD1 congrats.


----------



## mrsfi

Oh Tiffin I'm so sorry 😔. The dissapointment is just awful.  You and your dh need to take care of each other now.  Lots of wine and tears then reassess things at your review appt.  Big hugs Xxxxx

I am still getting positives, thank you for asking.  My gp has agreed to do a beta today xxxxx


----------



## zzza

Mrsfi good news on getting a beta done. I have mine tomorrow.


----------



## mrsfi

Mystery   I hope you and your dh can stay strong, egg sharing is an amazing thing to do, a very dear friend of mine got your much loved ds thanks to donor eggs.  What a kind thing to consider.  Sending you lots of love Xxxxx 

Zzza, did you have one or two embies put back? Xxx


----------



## zzza

One, my clinic does SET.


----------



## Patsy76

It looks like a big mix of news this morning.

So sorry to hear about the BFNs. Stay strong and take some time out before you consider your next move. 

Congrats to all of the BFPs and to those that will hopefully have them confirmed later today with a BETA.

This really is a roller coaster

AFM still managing not to POAS!


----------



## Treaclecat

Morning guys  

So sorry tiffin, mystery and arty. Hope you manage some time out the best of luck for when you decide to make the next move whatever that may be. Myster egg share is so great. I have a friend thats finally got a donor and it means she gets her chance which is truely amazing. Shes really excited and i commend u. I would do it but unfortunately my eggs r not up to scratch. Best of luck! 

Zzza- congratulations if i have not said already !!!!!!!

Mrsd1- congratulations!!!!!! 


Afm- im 7dp5dt . I thought about testing aswell as im not really feeling much now maybe a minor sting below belly button, other than sleepyness. Last two mornings i just cannot wake up and the night sweats-yuk!! Anyway im holding out on the poas 


Best of luck to those left!!xxxxxx


----------



## Treaclecat

Mrsfi- sorry i missed your post! Best of luck of your beta. Am sure it will confitm the fantastic news xxxxx


----------



## mrsfi

Thank you treacle, fingers crossed everything is going ok in there.    I know exactly what you mean about the night sweats, awful, my dh put his arm around me in bed last night and I was a sticky, sweaty mess!!   Xx


----------



## miss sd

Sorry to hear of the bfn's....

Congrats on any bfp's! 



For people that have had mild cramps since ET - does this normally mean a positive or negative ? 

How many days does the trigger remain in your body ? 

I'm getting more and more desperate to test. I'm 6dp2dt


----------



## Joelene35

Miss sd,

I have had a heavy feeling down there since et but not so much cramps though yesterday I had the most unbelievable pain in my va JJ right round to my bum! Took my breath away and lasted a few hrs  had a 3 day transfer on sat 7th and due to test same day as u. Apart from yesterday and feeling tight in the chest I feel nothing else at all. Not overly optimistic though hoping for my Xmas miracle. 2nd round of IVF for us. 

So sorry for the bfn it's so hard but if u can keep trying.

To all the bdp congrats and what a fantastic feeling it must be to finally see 2 lines!!!


----------



## islarose

morning all hope every ones is ok just a quick one as im working today  

I have done 5 tests 2 clear blue showing positive 1-2.  3 £5 cheepies showed a very dark lines every time do u think I should call my hospital or will they not be happy ive tested early ?  


congrats to all with bfp 
hugs to all bfn xxxxx


----------



## traya

Tiffin and mysteryminx, so sorry about the BFNs. *many hugs*. Such a hard journey for everyone.

Grats on BFPs

Thw waiting killing me now. Never got this far before.


----------



## webchick

Just some advice/experience from you other ladies on the 2ww.
I`m 45 and ttc my first with a highest FSH of 17.9 , i`ve been on Bromocriptine to reduce Prolactin levels, apart from that im ok, had all the tests done and no blockages, PCOS or Endo. My consultant prescribed Clomid 50mg 5-9 days and i`ve ovulated on all 3 cycles im currently on CD31 , 15DPO . I`ve taken 3 tests and all BFN`s. I had sore nipples from ovulaton to 13dpo but seem to be ok now. I had some AF twinges 2-3 days ago so i thought she was on her way but nothing now. My cervix is high and it gots loads of Creamy white CM. Am i clutching at straws and it`s the Clomid messing with me, i know my chances are ultra slim.


----------



## becks83

Tiffin and mystery so so sorry ladies you both have been a fab support on this group I know how hard it is ,all my love and hugs to you both stay strong  

Zzza my test buddy congrats feels so weird doesn't it

In reply to someone's question about cramping I got a a lot of AF type pains and are still having them, however don't take that as gospel everyone is differnt
Agree about the sweats I'm hot all the time and ache all over I can't wait for my day off on Sunday im absolutely shattered love to everyone stay strong xxx


----------



## km2015

Big congrats to BFPS! Hugs to those who got a BFN. Ivf is tough...so much respect for all you!
Miss sd...I had cramps from day 1-4...then not much! The odd twinge and fullness now. Cramps can be linked to BFP but so.can no symptoms at all.
I have a question for you ladies.Yesterday. ..Day 5dp2dt I got a headache, sore throat and swollen gums? Woke up today, sore throat and swollen gums kinda gone but now have coldsore Basically feeling uck.
Anyone heard of this in 2ww? Weird since I've been resting away since transfer.
Probably just run down from stress! Clinic didn't say much but...continue to rest. Hope it's not a bad sign...
Hope you're all well.


----------



## Hoping4ourMiraclebaby

Good Morning Lovely Ladies


I am so sorry for you BFN ladies, massive hugs and all the best for your next journey.  

Ladies who have their bfp Congratulations and welcome to the next few weeks.
To all you lovely ladies waiting in the long 2ww, stay strong and positive. Lots of love and baby dust xx

Thank you all so much ladies xxxx


----------



## NatashaD

Km2015. Flu like symtoms are supposed to be a good sign. When I got my bfp last time I work in the night shivering with a sore throat and that was 8dpo. I think it was implantation. However, you could just have a sore throat as this ivf journey is a crazy one, and the 2ww is the hardest part x x 

So happy for bfps and hoping the bfns can cry it out, find the strength they need to move on, whatever the next step is.

Natasha x


----------



## Sharry

Ladies once you have your BFP please keep the pregnancy chat for the "baby dust threads"

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

for those who have not been so lucky this time round there is a area for you too to chat to people going through the same feelings

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

xx


----------



## madpurplecow

Well done to all that got their BFP and my thoughts are with those of you not so lucky xx 
Afm I am laid up with flu like symptoms feeling rubbish very sorry for myself and convinced that the treatment has failed! I am currently 6dp3dt.  Otd next Monday.  My positive mental attitude has gone for a wonder today. DH has offered to cook dinner so I may end up adding food poisoning to my list of moans!!


----------



## Kirstie128

Hi ladies. Currently on 11dpiui and I am going nuts. I have had a bunch of symptoms I don't usually have during this tww but all seemed to have disappeared. Anyone had this before bfp? 
Here's my symptoms.
Cd 13 had a positive opk 7:30am
Cd 14 booked in for iui 1pm but didn't get seen until 2:30pm. 31hours after surge detected. 
Had to have a more sturdy catheter put in me as small one wouldn't go in. Sharp pain during procedure.
At about 8pm I felt so unwell. Had very bad cramps and felt nauseous.
1-3dpiui. Nothing
4dpiui. Bbs become very sore and tender to touch (unusual for me this early)
5dpiui shooting pain from right side across uterus. Happened twice that day. Very vivid dreams.
6-8dpiui. Feeling slightly nauseous, slight headache,  mild cramps. Bloated. More vivid dreams.
9dpiui. Boobs not as sore. Loss of appetite. Still dreaming.
10dpiui. Nothing. (slights cramps at bedtime). Still no appetite.
11dpiui. Mild boob pain. No appetite. Sniffley and slight groggy head ache (feels like I'm coming down with something).


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

You still have every chance it will work.  I personally wouldn't read to much in to the symptoms you had from 4/5 days after IUI.  Symptoms come from a rising HCG and your embryo wouldn't have implanted by then.  

Once the egg is fertilised it takes at least 5 days to travel down to the uterus and then starts to implant.  I certainly think that we are more aware of our bodies during fertility treatment and its natural to symptom spot.

The 6/8 day cramping could be a sign of implantation though, so that could be promising.

Good luck
X


----------



## km2015

Hi Madpurplecow!!! Love the name. I'm the same...feeling awful! Clinic told me to rest up for few more days. A few ladies have said it could be positive? As immune drops during implantation. I dont know myself. Could just be seasonal cold/flu...or drugs! Hope you are spoilt till you feel better. Happy resting.
sending hugs!


----------



## Jaci1984

Hi all, is it ok if I jump in? I have two blastos on board. Test date is on 20th Nov. I will not be testing early coz I would rather just do the blood test. I currently feeling a bit bluergh some serious constipation. Anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## NatashaD

Hi jaci1984. It's the progesterone and other drugs I think, I've also had buserilin and meopur and I feel the exactly the same. I feel so bloated and constipated that I feel sick


----------



## Jaci1984

Nat I'm glad I'm not the only one. Oh well best get used to this!


----------



## miss sd

So if we've had ICSI  for example , when would the embryo implant - around day 6-8?


----------



## Patsy76

Miss Sd, I thought it was about 2-4 days after transfer if it was a 5 day transfer so I guess that would be around 9-11. That's what I was told anyway.


----------



## Patsy76

And sorry forgot to say, welcome to all of the newbies x


----------



## Jaci1984

Miss I read 8-9 days after fertilisation


----------



## miss sd

Thanks everyone. Fertilisation was 7 days ago ( I'm on two day transfer ) si if it's going to happen will be around now. Bring on the cramps in that case - I don't mind !!


----------



## Treaclecat

hi girls interjecting here but pma pma pma to you all

we made pupo we should be so proud  


best of luck at this last hurdle xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tillymint101

Evening ladies, may I join you all?

As of today I am officially pupo!!  I had a 5dt hatching blasto transferred this morning.  My otd is the 24th of November which is a bit longer than I expected?  It's a hpt.  

xx


----------



## miss sd

Congrats Tilly !


----------



## Patsy76

After days of debate and at least an hours in bed this morning I tested this morning. 2 days early and I got a BFP!!! Trying not to get too excited as we got this far last time and then didn't make it to the second test. Will test again on Sat, but at the min I'm going to be happy in my BFP bubble and hope the little beans stay buried!!!

I don't think any was due to test today but any early ones like me, I hope you get good news xxx


----------



## Treaclecat

Arr congratulations patsy!!!! Enjoy and hopefully it will hold out till Saturday

If there are any other testers good luck!!!

Afm- Ive been so dizzy all night didnt sleep and almost caved and tested this morning but then i remebered i went to the loo at about four so i didnt want to chance it not being the first wee.whats the cut off? This is the first time ive been dizzy 8 days in. Not surewhat that means...i hoping its good!


Im in a right mood today so anyone in my vicinity- stear clear ! I.e dh! 
Xxx


----------



## emu_robot

Hey there, i'm on day 9 - had Day 5 transfer last Sunday. I'm doing my best to keep calm during the day (my technique - using a meditation app called Headspace... I never thought I'd be zen enough to meditate, haha!), downloading the Radio 4 comedy podcasts for laughter, and playing a feelgood song on my walk to work. All good. But...
...in my dreams i'm mental! Every night I've had an anxiety dream. These have included vampire cats and not being able to walk as fast as a 78 year old (I felt like I was dragging my legs through concrete). Every night is something different, and they're stressful! 
Can anyone else sympathise? 
Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## Loobylou61

Just to say, I'm out. Period arrived on Monday, it was a bit light so just in case I tested this morning (my otd) and got my official bfn. Hugs to all those in the same boat. 

And heartfelt congrats to the bfps 

Emu - nutty dreams are something I get, mainly at times of stress but am sure the hormones bright more along too!
X


----------



## MrsD1

Loubyloo hugs to you, I'm so sorry it was bfn 

Emu - snap! I'm doing the headspace app too and also listening to radio 4 comedy! I can also recommend the moth podcast, American. Absolutely brilliant. Not funny but inspiring. And also check out mortified. Very funny. Serial is very good if you didn't already listen to it. Completely absorbing. 
I have a lot of anxiety dreams too and chewed my cheek in my sleep the other night. Ouch.


----------



## donnyjoneslondon

Hello ladies

Room for another one?

Jaci1984 - My test date is the 20th too. I'm 3dp5dt. Felt yuck ever since. And really tired all the time.

emu_robot - Meditation is a great way to de-stress. I use buddify. There are even meditations for walking, waiting around etc. I did one in the waiting room before ET! And totally know what you mean about the dreams. I'm having really vivid dreams atm. In one I had a baby girl! Hope they come true  

Treaclecat - Have you been waking up at 4am to go to the loo? I used to be able to make it through the night! Hope it's a symptom of being PG! 

Loobylou61 - So sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## Treaclecat

Hello donney !  

Sorry for your bfn loobylou .  Good luck for ur next step xxx


Going to the loo- yes aso hoping  pg sign!!!  Maybe three or four times in the night and loads in the early evening and pm. Also vivid dreams- my gyna was the one last night with his wife and child i am totallying imagining!! Nothing weird- hewas explaining how to eat some sort of purple fruit with spikes! Not as sweaty though last night! V odd

I also have the mindspace app, i follow them on insta and also keep watching stupid cat videos lol. I have meditation album from itunes for about four quid thats good aswell

Lots of love and baby dust to all


----------



## emu_robot

Ladies, thanks so much for the warm replies. It's good to know i'm not the only crackers one! 

MrsD, those are brilliant tips, and it's nice to find someone on the same wavelength. 

I'm sitting at work and it's so odd that no-one around me knows what crazy things are going round my head  

Loobylou - very best of luck with your next step. Xx


----------



## TheEmz

I just buckled and did a really cheap online poas test, 8dp5dt and it was a BFP. it would only be 50% accurate even using a proper clearblue type test at this stage and it wasn't 1st pee of the day so I've still got plenty of excuses. But I feel like we're slightly better prepared for a negative outcome now so it was worth it either way. 

We are all going slowly crazy together  

I've done the Headspace 10 days and it was excellent, was tempted to sign up for the year but it was a lot of money. Peace, love and best wishes to all xXx


----------



## danceintherain

Hello! Mind if I join you? Had 2 blasts transferred yesterday and my test date is the 23rd. It's our 6th cycle. Hopefully this is the one ...

Looby - sorry you've had a bfn.  

Emu - I've tried headspace too! For my last few transfers I've listened to a relaxation audio in the car on the way to the clinic and think it really helped. I work from home so keep YouTubeing relaxing music to play in the background. Must stay relaxed!! *clenches teeth, takes a deep breath* I'm sleeping fine, but during both my short-lived pregnancies I had nightmares. 

TheEmz - did you mean it was a BFN? It's probably too early for you to test yet - our clinic OTD is 12dP5DT. Put the pee sticks down  

HCO - could easily be implantation I think, especially as it was a short bleed? It certainly isn't a sign that it's over  

Patsy - tentative congratulations to you   hang in there. 

Congrats to all the PUPOs on here!


----------



## Treaclecat

hi danceintherain welcome 


themz- i am confused if i should be congratulating or not and im also confused when po counts? is it on ec day? i.e if i am 8dp5dt does that mean i am 13po? hats how im understanding it?

doest that mean ur test is 86% accurate?


----------



## TheEmz

Hey Treacle & Dancin

Sorry I meant BFN, clearly wishful typing! By my reckoning it was only 50% accurate today, 64% accurate tomorrow. I'm going to poas again in the morning. Fingers crossed for me and everyone else!!! x


----------



## Treaclecat

the emz
like u say lots of variables that would weigh in favour of bfn so i would forget it ever happened! oh right! i was looking at that link a few pages back   is that stat from clearblue then? it can well be a false positive and am sure it is!! 


hcoex- sounds promising 

best of luck for test date for everyone-and me     
xxx

ive had quire a pants day today- so up n down!!!


----------



## miss sd

Ok I also caved today !  I'm only 7dp2dt but couldn't help myself.  It was negative as negative can be 

I've not done a pregnancy test for about 8 months , since I find out I had pretty much nil chance of conceiving earlier this year - seemed like a waste of money.  I forgot how empty and depressing it is to see no line come up. 

Anyway , I know I still have a week to go but like you emz. I feel like I've mentally prepared myself for it being negative now so I'm glad I've done it. 

I will probably test every day till next Thursday now because that's how I roll ... Lol 

Congrats to all those BFP and very sorry to hear about BFN


----------



## NatashaD

Miss sd. You are not alone. I also caved today and am a day behind you 6dp2dt. Was negative which means the trigger **** has gone, and was expecting negative and now I'm also super disappointed. I've also started having really bad period pains, normal cramping, some back and cramps right down my legs right to my ankles and toes. I'm convinced it hasn't worked.  

I'm not testing again until Sunday. 

Congrats to bfps and sorry for bfns x x


----------



## miss sd

Yes I had cramps yesterday Natasha and convinced myself it was implantation 

What an idiot I am.


----------



## NatashaD

Miss sd still could have been implantation. It takes a few days after implantation before you it's high enough in your blood for positive test. My son Daniel was originally a twin and I I had a day 3 transfer. I didn't get a positive until 9dp3dt and it was in the evening (the morning test was negative). As a twin I had lots more hcg too so if it's a single it can be later than that x 

N


----------



## miss sd

Thanks Natasha hope so.  I'd also tested in the afternoon after quite a lot of water and a cup of tea.  

I'm so impatient it's ridiculous !


----------



## Jaci1984

I'm confused by everyone's test dates. Mine seems really early to everyone else. I'm 1dp5dt and I'm going for a blood test on 20th which seems early!

I am determined not to use a home pregnancy test this time.

Girls who are cramping I had that last time and still had a BFP so don't rule yourselves out.


----------



## Hannahsauntie

Hi ladies! Can I join you in the 2ww crazy??!! Had my transfer done today of a 5 day embie
This is my first ever fet after a successful fresh cycle two years ago.

Will try and read back on posts to catch up with you all

*sharry please can I be added, OTD 23rd November *


----------



## Natt

H 
Hannah your otd is same as mine
23rdx


----------



## km2015

Miss sd...I was also so so tempted today...as feeling period like cramps, thinking it's enroute and not patient! The only thing that stopped me is this flu...as didn't feel like going to shop to get test! Dont give up hope. It just means triggers out. All I've read says at least 10 days plus past 2 day transfer...


----------



## km2015

Natasha great to meet another 2 day transfer and thanks for advice! I'm going to test Sunday as well. I'm 7dp2dt today. I just want time to process on Sunday...rather than going right into work after first test during the week. OTD 19th


----------



## TheEmz

Hi Treaclecat, I was counting it as from the conception date set by the clinic which was 2 days before ET so with us at 8dp 5dt we're 10 days PO so actually 67% accurate today (not 50% like I thought earlier). But of course I'm just guessing.

And yep, I'll be testing everyday now until OTD Monday, will let you know what happens in the morning...

Good luck to anyone else who's testing xXx


----------



## Blueestone

Good luck everyone who's testing and love and hugs to everyone...

Im still testing positive and it's otd Tomoz so I will officially test Tomoz and then I guess wait and see what's the clinic doing next!


----------



## Treaclecat

thanks the ems- good luck testing tom- still think there is a room for a fat bfp in there- hopefully for the both of us!! and everyone else of course xx

hello hannahsauntie  

blue-yey!!! best if luk for the next part- eek!

lots of tests going on this pm- feeling a bit out of it! afm- got a feeling of fullness down there but i also had a lot of chicken tonight hehehe!!!

good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hiya,

I'm new to this, hope you don't mind me joining in! So glad to find this thread because I am going out of my mind!! Am awaiting to start IUI in January but I am currently in the 2ww phase and because we have been ttc for so long now that i have pretty much given up hope of it happening naturally. Obviously I can't help but get the 'what if' feelings every month but try not to obsess about it and certainly don't get any symptoms. However, this month, I have felt strange for the last 2 weeks. My breasts are really uncomfortable (my right one more, strangely), I've been irritable one minute, elated the next and also balled my way through Billy Elliot the other night!?   I've been eating non stop but nothing seems to taste right. Stupidly, I googled early pregnancy symptoms and now I'm obsessed!! I'm day 25 into an approximate 30 day cycle and am going insane at the wait! I did a test at day 18 which was obviously negative but am going to hold off re-testing till after day 30. Trying not to think about how devastated I'm going to feel when I get my period and realise this is all in my mind :-( Phew, it really helped to get all this off my mind! Infertility can be so isolating!


----------



## becks83

Hi ladies hope everyone is ok, today was my official OTD and so happy to say it was BFP?I never ever thought I would see those 2 lines , just wanted to say thanks you too all the lovely ladies on here and for all your support and advise, I hope you all eventually get there, so so sorry for the BFN I know how hard it is but it can work!
mAssive good luck to Treacle cat I know you are yet to test I wish you all the best sweetie and Blue good luck for tomorrow s
stay positive team November!!!!


----------



## Treaclecat

becks- official CONgRatulations !!!!   


thank you for your support aswell!! and thank you so much for your well wishes- i nearly cried!!

best go to sleeps baby vibes xxxxxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Congrats necks


----------



## Blueestone

Fantastic becks!!     

Have u got to call the clinic?

Looking foreword to my official one tomoz too! 

Welcome to all the newbies - this thread is amazing and a God send!


----------



## Blueestone

Morning all

I've just seen the beautify words pregnant 1-2 on the cb!!! Whoop it's official! 

Have to say the first response is still faint 

Good luck everyone ... See u on the next boards! Xxxxx


----------



## zzza

I got my beta back yesterday and it was a positive. Another beta next week. Sorry to hear about bfns. For ladies who had a 2dt you might be testing too early. So keep positive.


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi ladies, can I join you? I am 1dp 3 day transfer of 2 embies (8 cell and 7 cell). Really pleased to have got to this point and feeling hopeful.
Best wishes to you all. Congrats for the bfps and lots of hugs for the bfns.
Xxx


----------



## TheEmz

Welcome Ldw1804 and super congrat's all on the BFPs! Seems like a lucky morning although I've tested again and it's a BFN again  However I have noticed that the cheapo tests I'm using went out of date 5/14 so I'm going to go and invest in some CB today for tomorrow morning.

Good luck to everyone else xXx


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations Blue, Becks and zzza on your BFPs    

BFP for me again this morning, OTD tomorrow so taking it as a definite positive now! Keeping fingers crossed that the little beans stay in there this time!

For any BFNs, stay strong. This forum certainly gives you hope as there are so many success stories after people have such heartache over the years and a number of attempts. There is hope for everyone and remember that you are PUPO and don't POAS too early xxx


----------



## zzza

Congrats official bfp beck and blue. 
Patsy looks like it will be an official bfp for you too tomorrow.


----------



## Jaci1984

Congrats to all the bfps fantastic news


----------



## madpurplecow

Congratulations guys! I am counting down the days until Monday . Feeling really upbeat today and finally shifting the flu. Found a wiki on what is happening with the embryo each day after transfer which has cheered me up. From Tuesday to Thursday I had cramping and weird sensations down there so hoping it was my little one settling in! Sending positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## Treaclecat

morning guys! lots of bfps confirmed great stuff zzz, blue and patsy.

patsy just to double check your transfer was day5 on 4/11?

the emz- i would def invest in an in date kit. still plenty of things and time to turn that into bfp.
i did some googling on the dpo day- seams to vary but i think a few clinincs say its from ec but different clinics and rules maybe!!


madpc- great glad ur spirits r improving- pma  

hellos lwd!!! 

afm- well i had serious insomnia last night. i think minor cramps but more like a full feeling, so really hoping its not af      not getting this far and not even poas!!! surely!!

i think they have gone. there was def pressure going on last night. tmi tmi but i swear it was in my bootie ole aswell- doest hurt just like a pressure only when at certain sitting angels. 
constipation is not really here much now so its not toilet related. anyhow!!! 


have. good positive day lovelies xxxxx  
i think im going to be a wreck during children in need later xxx


----------



## MrsD1

Congrats to all the positives! Fab news. 

I'm OTD 17th. Anyone else testing then. 

I just went to poas as I just wanted a reassuring improving strength line...I know it won't change the outcome but I jut can't seem to help myself, anyway completely missed the stick! Will have to wait another four hours now! Never done that before. 

Finding these last few days really hard. Especially as my husband is away and our internet has broken. No box sets for me!

Welcome to any newbies and commiserations to any BFN. On my phone so hard to scroll back and see names.


----------



## miss sd

I really regret doing my test now I feel really depressed. 

Other women have feint lines on day seven si I'm convinced now it hasn't worked. 

I did have cramping a couple of days ago but that's the only symptom and could have just been me needing a number two. 

Was really angry with myself last night , argued with my partner and my mum (taking it out on them ) so didn't sleep well and have woken up hating myself.


----------



## Patsy76

Treacle, yes, mine was 2 blastos put back on 4/11. OTD tomorrow. Have tested positive for the last 2 days. From what I have read and what my acupuncturist told me, Wed was the absolute earliest that I should test!


----------



## NatashaD

Miss sd, that's ivf. A total mind melt and emotional roller coaster. After saying that I wouldn't test again until Sunday I tested again this morning. A very clear negative was the result. I've also started going peeing massive amounts and my constipation has finally ended. I think this is all the drugs and build up being released because it hasn't worked. I've got constant period pains too. I'm becoming completely obsessed so going out for a walk in hurricane Abigail to clear away the cobwebs. 

Hold tight to everyone. So good to hear good news stories this morning and sad for the bfns x


----------



## Treaclecat

thanks patsy i read your signature as soon as i posted. just working out whether to wait for my otd on 17th or do it sooner ad my dh leaves for a business trip on sunday morning. do i want to be alone? i dont know!!! as you know we had the same tranafer dates   thanks v useful. so pleased u still have your bfp.

i think now would be early for my clinic but not for clincs generally as an average... hmmm xxxx


----------



## traya

Hi ladies,
Great news on the BFPs and many hugs to the BFNs. I know how hard it can be.

Thank you for the support. I got my BFP this morning!!


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations Traya!  

Treacle, I tested early as my Mum is coming to visit tomorrow and we wanted to be prepared for a negative and not get the news on the morning that she arrives as it would still be very raw. If you had a 5 day transfer then I'm sure you could test at least on Sunday before he goes, if not tomorrow even the same as me. Personally I wanted want to test on my own but I know that other people will give you different advice. It is really down to how you feel xxx


----------



## Treaclecat

congratulations traya!!

thanks patsy. hmm god yes i can appreciate your thoughts. yes it was a 5day. he leaves at 6 although i woke before then this morning! hmm see how i feel i guess like you say xxxx


----------



## emu_robot

Oh God, the tears have started  
I've been really positive and relaxed for this whole process, but last night the tears came, and they keep making an appearance today too. I'm getting stressed, and then getting stressed that I'm stressed. Congrats to the recent BFPs!


----------



## TheEmz

Miss SD I'm in the same boat having tested early and got a BFN, try not to be angry with yourself, my thinking is that at least if it is till a BFN on OTD we'll be better prepared for it. There is still plenty of time for both of us to come out with a BFP thought   You've got ages!!!

emu robot, that happened to me on my last/1st cycle, I just cried for two whole days which was really weird for me as I'm not normally a very emotional person. Big hugs to you from someone else who's been there   xXx

Treacle you're right, it's all about the CB - am off to the shop now and will then have to fight the urge to test again this afternoon   x


----------



## miss sd

Emz - thankyou. I do hope so , fingers crossed for us both 

Thanks Natasha.  Think my family are a bit scared of me at the moment !!

Sorry to hear about any BFN 

Many congrats to any BFP

XX


----------



## Lis89

Hi Ladies, mind if I join you? Going slightly crazy in the 2ww!  

I had a 5 day expanded blast transferred on Saturday so I'm now 6dp5dt, OTD is 17th. I'm not going to test early, as tempting as it is!  I'm having a lot of effects from the crinone (hot, heartburn, headaches, rage!) and feeling pretty low today - I'd been having AF type cramps since the day of transfer but they've been lessening until today when I haven't had any - at least when I had them I could imagine something might be happening!  

Congrats to all of those that have got their BFPs and my heart goes out to anyone who got a BFN xx


----------



## Treaclecat

hi lis!!

emz- how did you do?

miss sd- am sure you family will understand.

afm having a minor meltdown- am sure af is coming!! please no!


----------



## tillymint101

Hi,

big congrats on all the bfps out there!! It's so positive and cheering when you read these.  

I am wondering too about implantation times, I keep reading different things such as days 6-12??  Just want to know now that I am pregnant is it too much to ask??

My otd is the 24th although I am still not happy it's so far after et Ithink we're going to wait until at least the 23rd to test after reading some of the nightmares that others have been trhough testing early.  We will be 13dp5dt then and noticed most people are testing 9dp5dt?

Currently 2dp5dt and analysinig everything, I am getting cramp and twinges but couod be the pessaries?  The problem is when I started them afte dw ec on the 6th nov I was having really bad ov pains so when I started pessearies and now ov pains have stopped not sure if this pain is due to pessaries or implantation?

emurobot - i have been pretty emotional but before et!!  I think it's the oestrogen for me, my dw was crying after ec which she never does and again because of all the hormones probably.  Hold on there and embrace the tears!  

theemz, I hope you manage to get some in date tests and these show a bfp for you, when is your otd again?


----------



## babytrip

Hello ladies, 

This thread moves fast! I posted last week after my transfer and almost 15 pages gone!! 
I am now 9dp5dt. Otd is 18th but anxiety is killing me. Tested early and got a bfp but now driving myself nuts as I am having af pains- legs snd back. It doesn't get easier. I think my otd day is longer than most clinics. 
This is a secret tx and can't share anything in real world so hope you ladies don't mind me rambling here??

Treacle- having cross too but staying positive! I read it could happen in early pregnancy around when af was due
Mrsdi- mine is 18th. A day after yours
Congrats to all recent bfp! 
Hugs to the bfn. 
And to us still waiting for the official date.. Baby dusts!!


----------



## madpurplecow

Seemed to have lost my upbeat feeling somewhere at work today  just want to hide under my duvet . If I could drink I would be very drunk about now!


----------



## Treaclecat

I need wine


----------



## miss sd

Why do you think AF is coming treacle ? 

I've had lots of symptoms but hasn't arrived yet


----------



## TheEmz

Isn't it cruel and unusual torture that now, when you really need a glass of wine, you can't have one!?

I now have in-date clearblue tests and will test again in the morning. If that's BFN, then I'll really begin to accept it.  

Treacle - just think in three days time we'll either be prego or able to have a BIG glass of wine, at least the waiting will be over.  

Tillymint my OTD is Monday 16th - a lifetime away  

Love and hugs to all and good luck to anyone else testing in the morning!!!


----------



## Treaclecat

miss sd- cramps pains etc !! blurghh. i had this the day after et with spotting. hmmm. 

the emz- yes ur totally right! its ok now ive got chips n gravy and maybe maltesers   dh is home as well so feeling better! 

im so fat now! 

good luck every too xxxxxxxxxxxx

she who believed she could did


----------



## Treaclecat

also babytrip- ho five on ur bfp? when did u test? xxxxx


----------



## miss sd

Well I really hope it's not treacle. Hopefully implantation ! 

I've put on do much weight aswell. Literally can feel my double chin wobbling 

Serious health kick after my OTD on 19 th. Whatever the result


----------



## snezienka013

Hi ladies, I would like to join you. Had ET today, day 2 and had 2 little ones put back. Hope one is the lucky one and tha the 2ww goes quick. OTD on 27th.

Good luck to all testing in the morning, hope is a good news.


----------



## Light12

Hello 

Can I join please I had FET day 5 blastocyst 5BB transfered yesterday OTD 26/11 feeling very nervous.


----------



## Lis89

Treacle, I've also had AF type cramps, no spotting yet though. I had them from day of ET up until yesterday (stopped now at 6dp5dt) and a lot of ladies who have had BFPs said they've had them too - let's hope it's good sign for us! 

Miss sd and treacle, I've put on soooo much weight too this cycle, glad I'm not alone! I plan to live in the gym if this cycle doesn't work!  

Babytrip, your clinics OTD is long, mine is 17th and I'm 3 days behind you  

Good luck to everyone testing in the morning


----------



## TheEmz

Morning all and welcome to snezienka and Light!

I think I'm out, just tested 10dp 5dt (this time with a proper CB test) and it was a definite negative  

Will test again tomorrow and Monday (OTD) but don't hold out much hope. Good luck to anyone else testing today xXx


----------



## NatashaD

TheEmz xxx try to have a relaxed day and see what tomorrow brings x


----------



## TheEmz

Thanks Natasha, will do.

Following events in Paris has helped to put it in perspective and certainly stopped me wallowing in self pitty. It's awful, just awful, no words for what's happened!


----------



## Patsy76

Sorry to hear your current BNF TheEmz, but even 24 hours can make a difference so don't give up hope!

Waiting to hear anyone else's news today and wishing everyone luck xxx

AFM I am now officially BFP! Definite second line in the test from the clinic and a lot stronger than what we got last time so have my fingers crossed that the beans have buried themselves nice and deep


----------



## TheEmz

Congrats Patsy, that's great news!

Afm, I feel like hope has left the building. 86% accurate BFN but at least we have some in the freezer so on to the next one xXx


----------



## Treaclecat

Morning!!

The emz- am sorry lovely. I agree with Natasha try again tomorrow  and your official otd  
Hope you can spend the day doing something relaxing. I saw a vg film called brooklyn days at the cinema and it really lifted me. 

Afm- after pains and cramps getting worse last night we talked it out and decided to test before dh left for travels. Tested this morning on a first response, cb digital and a cb plus. All three were ...   

I am 10dp5dt

I actually cant believe it. My legs were shaking. The lines are not crystal but they are def there and the digital says 1-2 weeks. It was fmu but it was not really really dark. Mine never is!!

Arrghhh!!
Do you think thats ok?? Trying to not get too excited. Looks like daily poas now till offical otd

Good luck for anyone else testing today xxx
M


----------



## mrsfi

Congratulations treacle,  what wonderful news 😃 xxx


----------



## Treaclecat

congratulations on your offical bfp patsy!!!
mrsfi- thank you. you dont think im too early? xx


----------



## miss sd

You still have a couple of days Emz don't give up hope totally. 

I'm feeling a bit more positive today , see what happens Thursday 

I think you're right , Paris puts things into perspective. 

Many congrats treacle and patsy !! X


----------



## mrsfi

Not at all.  I think it's spot on.  So hapy for you xxx


----------



## TheEmz

Treaclecat that's so awesome, has cheered me up no end  

Def not too early, the chances of a false positive are minuscule, time to be happy! x

Thanks miss SD, will let you know the result tomorrow & Monday.

I am out for dh's birthday meal today with lots of friends and family only me, dh and one friend know so it's going to be tough. Wish me luck.

Hugs to all


----------



## Patsy76

Treacle, we had the same ET date didn't we and my OTD was today so I'd pretty much say that you are BFP too!!! We had very similar symptoms etc so I'm not surprised and thought that you were, but will still have everything crossed for both of us as this roller coaster ride still has only really just begun xxx


----------



## Treaclecat

eek thanks Patsy!

ive juts done another from the fr pack and its darker!! mental.

feel like want to go out do something nice but still a bit like er ftae tempting. 

enjoy time with mum xx


----------



## Treaclecat

sorry,i missed the posts thanks mrs fi and the emz.  enjoy today it might be good escapism 

xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Congrats treacle and patsy!  

Sorry it's a BFN Emz. I hope the meal goes ok. If you don't feel up to it you shouldn't force yourself to go.


----------



## Jaci1984

Treacle congrats - my clinic test 10dpo5dt so I think you are ok. Celebrations x


----------



## Jody374

Hello Ladies, hope it's ok for me to join you 2ww board I only just found you!!! I had my First IVF FET of two blastocysts on wed 11th Nov so only 3dp5dt my OTD is blood test on 25/11/15 although I may POAS next weekend as don't think I can wait that long and I'm trying to stay relaxed but feeling very tense today it's definitely a reaction to the progesterone have not felt myself at all since being on these pessaries but needs must. Also I'm going to a friends son's 3 yr old birthday party this afternoon and I'm in two minds whether to go or not but I do want to help her as I like being around children too and it will take my mind of this crazy two week wait.  I had a little upset Tum since transfer day but seem back to normal, no cramps at all yet.  Good luck to everyone who has already transferred!!!


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

My word this is moving quickly! Good luck to all!

AFM Got another blood test on Monday. 

1st beta only 17, fully expected 2nd beta to confirm CP but it had doubled to 34, so hopefully 3rd will shed some light. I thought with such low numbers it'd either be a chemical if declining or an ectopic if rising. Who knows? Will find out Tuesday!


----------



## NatashaD

Welcome Jody and hang tight nicky nacky!

I'm feeling negative today. I felt pretty sure that it had worked yesterday as I felt very pregnant but got a negative hpt this morning and all my symptoms have gone. Yesterday I had a very sore lower back all day and had the weird out of body feeling I've had in my previous pregnancies. Today - nothing ! I think it's still very early and it's really likely to be Tuesday before I can expect an accurate result. Currently crumbling at 8dp2dt. 

(((( 

Congrats to today's bfps and hugs to bfns x


----------



## babytrip

The enz- so sorry. Please give it another day and goodluck .

Yay patsy and treacle! Congrats! Apparently we have the same et date but my clinic tests 14days after et. 
Nicky great news on doubling beta. 
Welcome jody - do what's right for you please.
Welcoming me snez and light. 
Afm- tested again 2am todsy and it's still bfp. Treacle you are right once you test early you can't stop poas until otd. I'm a crazy addict now😭

Hi everyone


----------



## babytrip

Natasha- I've had af pains on and off since 5 days post transfer and so far still getting a bfp. I think you've also tested early. Hang in there.x


----------



## Rosy1990

Hello ladies, had me et today. And now I'm at home resting and can't seem to get it out my head. Jus want this next or so to hurry up by to do my test. Can't believe I'm at this point already. I'm gettin cramps like period pain cramps and hope this is normal. Anyone else in same boat ?? Xx


----------



## Joelene35

Good afternoon everyone. 

Congrats to all the bfp and hugs to those with bfn .

afm..I am 7dp3dt with 2 onboard. Just been to the loo as had been feeling damp down there (sorry for the detail) and noticed a blob of cm. has anyone had this or know what it could be? Also still having really tender and swollen boobs! Can't bloody wait for this 2ww to be over! It doesn't get any easier. Test date 19th Nov.x


----------



## tillymint101

Yeah!  Congrats patsy and treacle.  So amazing! 

Well,  last night I had really bad tummy pains,  cramping and shooting pains in ovary? Went to the loo for number 2 (tmi)  but they still continued and my insides were twinning all night.  I am 3dp5dt? Wondering if this could be implantation or am I reading too much into it?  
Still twingy today as well,  like period pains?  Xx


----------



## TheEmz

Hey ladies, AF has arrived already so I'm in bits. Feeling so sorry for myself and so alone. Those with BFP's please make the most of it, try not to worry. 

I'd forgotten how much this hurts. xXx


----------



## km2015

Hugs to you Emz! It's hard alright. Hope you take some TLC time!


----------



## Jaci1984

Hugs emz


----------



## Treaclecat

oh emz am sorry  .    take your time, you allowed to feel like that. 

this board moves so quick!

tilly- the only thing i can say is i had ovary twinges maybe a couple of days before et and then the night after they increased along with painful cramps. the cramps went by the am, i had a minor brownish discharge once, but the ovary twinges hung around for 2 ish days and are now back. im no expert and wouldn't like to say what it means or is but the best of luck, rest . i was convinced i was having a light period as i also got quite a bit of cm.


nicknacky- i must of missed your posts before. hope your beta picks up beyond cp  
baby trip- yes same et! my otd is 17th but i tested today as i thought af was coming and my dh is away from tomorrow. long 2 days of poas!!fingers crossed our bfps stay strong and healthy!!   
i dont know about u but have totally weird feelings going on, want to be elated but just think such a long way to go before anything is official! 

im really tired now!
natasha- its still really early stay strong pma - think baby have baby  

welcome to the newbeebies and the best of luck to everyone 


xxxxx


----------



## miss sd

Sorry to hear that Emz.  It's so tough. 


Can I get some advice ladies please. I tested again today ( I'm sure I will every day now ). It was BFN. 

I had my egg collection 3/11 one transferred back 5/11. So does that mean I am 9dp2dt?  My OTD is 19/11. 

Does anyone know if I still have a chance in hell of this working ? Most women on here seem to get a feint positive 7 days in and I have nothing 9 days in so can I presume it hasn't woeked ?

Also those sites where you can see the percentages of how many pregnancy tests are accurate , would I now be nine days  PO?  If my egg collection was 3/11 is ovulation the day of egg collection ? 


Does anyone know of people that have not got a positive right until their official test date ? Please be honest with me I'd rather know now whether to give up hope 

I swear to god once this is over I have no idea what I'm going to fill my brain with.  It's been months of IVF related crap and that's pretty much it lol


----------



## Ldw1804

Mrs sd, the consultant told me you take egg collection as ovulation date, so testing should be no sooner than 14 days after for a test to be accurate. Some tests can pick up a bit earlier but only some times, the 99% accuracy comes in at 14 days. This is why a 5 day transfer will show positive before a 2 or 3 day transfer as they are further along from ec. So I think you are testing too early and definitely still in with a chance. Hope this helps x

Emz, very sorry to hear that.  

Congrats to the bfps. 

Xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Sorry to hear that emz.  I hope you're ok?  Xx


----------



## miss sd

Thanks LDW. I have a bit of hope then.  X


----------



## zzza

Wow lots happened on here. Just thought. I would check in and see what been happening. Congrats treacle and patsy def bfps for you. 
Sorry emz that it was a bfn. Look after yourself.
Nick hope numbers keep raising for you. 
Mrssd you are testing way too early for a 2dt. They earliest you should test is at last 11 days post transfer. There is a period of 72 hours when embies implant and if yours were later you won't get bfp until later. This is why not a good idea to test before otd as only brings you down and takes the positivity away.


----------



## miss sd

Thankyou zzza

I'm in self sabotage mode - I always do this to myself.  I think I'm worried about how I'm going to deal with it if it's negative Thursday that I'm almost making that happen now so I can just deal with and get on with things. 

I'll try not to test for a couple of days now


----------



## TheEmz

Thanks ladies, you're right HCOEX, I've got 4 little beauties on ice so need to be grateful for what we've got.

MissSD you're way to early, try not to over analyse it, keep positive till your OTD. I know that self-sabotage urge. The fear of the disappointment makes your brain do crazy things. Give yourself a break xXx Big hugs   xXx


----------



## Sweetmother

Hello Rosy 1990,
Firstly, congrats for getting to this stage. Please keep a positive mind.  . You can also give yourself a treat while waiting for your pregnancy confirmation . I read somewhere that just keeping moderately active helps blood flow to the uterus. I am sending baby dust to you. I am also having fertility treatment. My ec is on Monday. I am praying to get to your stage too. : 
All the best.
Zinimy


----------



## Rosy1990

Thanks so much !! Ye defo carrying on as normal, it's hard not to think about an already thinking of names and stuff lmao, but then think don't want to get to ahead of myself. 
I'm 25 and this is my first Icsi due to my partners low sperm count. What is your story!!

Good luck with your egg collection xxxx


----------



## MrsD1

The Emz I'm so sorry. I hope you're having some bring kind to yourself time and it's great that you have Frosties to use. 

Miss sd I agree with the other ladies. It is way too early to be 100% accurate which means you still have hope. 

Treaclecat congratulations! Exciting news. I'm biting my nails now waiting for Tuesday and OTD


----------



## miss sd

Morning ladies.  A weird thing happened this morning with a test I did  ( sorry ) the one I got yesterday was a two pack 

I do think there is an issue with this second test but just wanted to run it past you.  Is it right that if you leave it for over an hour the line can make a false positive ?  When I did the test I think I waterlogged it as nothing came up for about ten minutes ( either in the result line or the test one ). I thought it was faulty and went back to bed 

Anyway I just looked at it again and the test line has now come up very clear and the result line has a very feint positive.  

As I say I'm not getting my hopes up as I'm sure this happened a few years ago and it's just what happens if you leave a test for over the designated time -- you sometimes get a false positive. 

Thoughts.  ?

Obviously I'm going to be down that supermarket buying more tests as soon as it opens


----------



## miss sd

Actually ignore me. The instructions say if you leave it for longer than five minutes it can be a false positive. 

Oh well


----------



## danceintherain

Miss sd - you're right, a false positive (evaporation line) is possible if you check the result outside of the test time window. However if the control line didn't show up the test is faulty anyway. Going from your dates, I would personally wait until the 17th before relying on a test. 

The Emz - so sorry   glad to hear you have some frosties to focus on once you're ready to try again.


----------



## Treaclecat

Morning guys!
Miss sd- i would totally disregard this mornings test. I guess its up to you when you decide to do it. Best of luck!!! 

Mrsd- thank you and yes rock on tuesday!! R u lines getting darker??

Hcoex- dont be dispondent about your bfn. I have no idea when the right time to test is with an iui but maybe there is still time if you have had the bleed? Good luck and stay postive!!! I have been using this that someone posted awhile back:http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=16

Afm- got a bfp ahain today! The cb ones were darker and said 2-3 pregnant whereas yesterday it was 1-2. Hope its not a glitch so testing on one of those tom. The fr were a little more defined but not loads so am just praying this is not a cp!! Pls pls!   Had side and back pains yesterday but nothing today so trying to ignore that. Am just really tired today xx

Best of luck everyone. Have a lovely sunday xxxx  

/links


----------



## NatashaD

Bfn today again ladies. 9dp2dt is still very early I know so trying to stay postive. Back at work tomorrow and will probably have about 500 emails to catch up on that shoukd keep me busy. I'm goin for along walk to clear the cobwebs away. I have lots of cervical mucus - clear, not from the pessaries. Do anyone else have this? 

N


----------



## tillymint101

Natasha it is Def too early for a proper result?  Try again in a few days but I wouldn't get worried about the result yet xxx


----------



## km2015

*Natasha* same for me! Plus my AF is normally due today and I've
Been having period cramps yesterday and today  still think it's early for 2 day transfer...so long to wait for 2 day! I'm suppose to be back to work tomorrow as well...but have come down with viral infection! Boss is going to love me. Great fun! Enjoy long walk and I hope one of us 2 day transfers has a lovely surprise with late positive test!


----------



## miss sd

Hi Kim / Natasha 

I've just checked and 9dp2dt there is a 47% chance that it's a false negative 

I know I can talk as I keep testing but we still have time ( Natasha did you have your et on 5/11 too ? 

After my saga with the potentially faulty test this morning I just went out and bought some posh ones from the chemist.  It was the same bloke that served me yesterday which was slightly embarrassing as I think he recognised me.  

Anyway it was BFN again. 

I'm not going to lie , I plan to test tomorrow aswell.  I do appreciate I probably sound a bit crackers. Lol.


----------



## NatashaD

Hi Miss sd. My transfer was 6th November at 11:30 so I'm 9dp2dt / 11dpo x


----------



## tillymint101

I am getting nausea and have been since yesterday, now I am 4dp5dt today so it is probably something I ate or even the pessaries (although not had nausea on them until now).  Maybe I'm reading too much into it?  Anyone else get this and a bfp before?? xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Hi Tilly - I'm 4dp5dt too! Nausea is definitely a good sign, I had it with my last bfp, along with feeling extra tired. With me the nausea improved if I ate.  I haven't heard of the pessaries causing nausea. Hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## tillymint101

Hi danceinrain, cool.  When is your otd?  Mines a long one on the 24th,  13dpt??
Good, hopefully nausea means I am getting somewhere,  it does abate when I eat but comes back soon after.  Plus I want savoury food and thought of sweet makes me feel ugh but I still eat sweet and been ok lol!  Can't give my chocolate up,  no way  .  I'm tired too but have been for a while so no change get there xx


----------



## danceintherain

Tilly, nausea improving after eating, but then coming right back sounds very promising! My test date is actually the 23rd. I think I'm going to wait until OTD before testing. I'm not normally superstitious but I've only ever had bfp's on cycles when I held out till test date!


----------



## NatashaD

Well ladies I tested again this afternoon after realising that I wasn't a full 9dp2dt until 11:30 today and goat very light postive line in hpt. Fingers crossed I get a stronger line tomorrow.


----------



## miss sd

Good news Natasha !


----------



## NatashaD

Miss sd thanks. Try tomorrow again x


----------



## tillymint101

Yeah natasha,  whispering a congratulations!  Xx


----------



## km2015

Great news Natasha!!


----------



## yoga31

Hi ladies please can I join you?

This is my 3rd 2ww. One baby and one mc. My first ever fet.  
Currently 3dp 5dt and already tested!! It's negative but of course I'm too early. Serial tester here.

Congrats to you natasha xx

What are all your symptoms like? I think I've imagined nausea but I'm definitely exhausted.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Rosy1990

Hey guys, had transfer yesterday.-' so anxious and can't seem to get it all out my head !! I jus want this week to hurry up so can test, don't know whether to be positive or negative. How is everyone else getting on xxx


----------



## yoga31

Hi rosy - how many did you transfer?

I recognise bringmesunshine from our fresh cycle in summer - so happy to hear of your bfp x


----------



## Rosy1990

Iv jus turned 25 so only had 1 blasto. It's a bummer really but that's the rules. I'm going to work tomorrow and gonna carry on a normal routine and take my mind of it a bit. Xx


----------



## Jaci1984

Rosy I think we all feel like it's the only thing on our minds so you are not alone. I went straight back to work the next day just to keep my mind occupied. 

Yoga testing already lol. I'm 4dp5dt haven't even dared get out a pregnancy test want to stay in my bubble for as long as possible. When's you test date? Mines 20th for beta


----------



## Rosy1990

My tests date is 23rd but I can't wait till that long, might leave it till Friday. Have no patience. But then worried of gettin the result I don't want. It's such a mad journey !!!
Are you going to test early?? X


----------



## Jaci1984

No I'm not going to I have such a busy week at work I need to stay focused. If it's not the result I want then it'll throw everything, so I'm determined to wait until my blood test Friday. Even got DP to hide the sticks.


----------



## NatashaD

Well I did another test tonight and it's completely negative, but I had quite a lot of water with dinner so trying again tomorrow am. 

I tested early and it left me feeling down. If you want a good change of looking down and seeing a positive test then only test the day before your hospital appointment - easier said than done !

I've just had a really sore back (Thursday and Friday) and the other things have been related to progesterone - bloating, constipation, heartburn, dry mouth. 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Rosy1990

My stomach is huge from bloating, really bad constipation haven't been since Thursday !! And plus I have ibs so don't help. I'm always tired too it's weird. Cramps all the time like period pain cramps !! 

Il jus be patient and wait cuz yes I would he disappointed it's my first Icsi cycle just want that result same with everyone else. I sit their day dreaming of names, things I would buy etc. N then reality kicks in !! It's horrible c


----------



## yoga31

Jaci otd is Nov 22nd.  Where are you having treatment?
Rosy you definitely have age on your side 
Natasha have you got any symptoms? Try fmu tomorrow but you are still early xx


----------



## miss sd

Ive tested a few times early and all negative.  Otd Thursday


----------



## zzza

Rosy SET doea work. I have toddler who was SET and I've recentky found out I'm pregnant again also a SET transfer my clinic only does SET. 
Try prune juice for constipation worked a treat for me.


----------



## Rosy1990

That's amazing zzza. 

Hope it works, does constipation get in the way of your preganacy or cause problems. I'm thinking of taking a laxative but the pains I rekon are be unbearable and what laxatives are safe to use xx


----------



## Jaci1984

Rosy I had quite bad constipation and was told only to use senokot. But I took it the day before et and haven't taken anything else. I have been drinking a lot of lemon water and stopped putting cyclogest in the back, that on its own helped me a lot. 

Yoga I am at Newlife clinic. What about you?


----------



## miss sd

Prune juice defo best thing for constipation


----------



## yoga31

Constipation is common - try fybrogel. My clinic said it's fine.

I'm at CARE Northampton jaci 
I hope we are a lucky November 2ww group  
It's pessary time for me now....


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Hi yoga. Good luck with this cycle. Hope it's your time. X x


----------



## babytrip

Just popping in to say hi to all and good luck to all testing today! And to us serial testers keep positive! My otd is not till Wednesday but I've been naughty as most of us . Baby dust! 
Natasha have you tried again?


----------



## miss sd

When did you last test baby dust? Was it negative or positive ? 

Mines Thursday.  Going to try and NOT test today !


----------



## Treaclecat

Morning everyone
Hello to new gals yogi, bringmesunshine, rosy and jacki  . Good luck to you all.

Constipation- i increased my fiber intake twice over- seamed to work- lots of beans, chickpeas etc. 

Last week i had half a teaspoon of physllium husk powder- which also helped. 

Babytrip- sounds like a bfp to me?

Mrsd1- not long!! 

Pudding123- how are you? I think we have the same otdsas well??


Afm- still getting positives this morning. Official otd tomorrow. Had brown discharge once again yesterday. Seams odd to have it a week a part so slightly concerned. I Know i cant really on cb 100% but its still saying 2-3 weeks and improvement from 1-2
Another day knicker watching
 
Babydust to all hope you have a good week. Prearing myself to go back to work. Xxx


----------



## madpurplecow

OTD just have to wait for a call this afternoon to give me the results of my blood test. All symptoms are gone and a HPT was a BFN this morning. The nurse was not optimistic about the outcome. Looks like I am just waiting for the clinic to confirm what I already know. Devistated.


----------



## Treaclecat

Rosey- if your nhs under 35 its set for most ccg's

I was a set, i had balstos but not a grade so couldnt freeze- bit gutting but am really hoping this little blueberry sticks  

Best of luck- your m very young still so lots on your side xxxx


----------



## Treaclecat

Am sorry madpurplecow 💋  

Make sure your kind to tourslef today and the best of luck with next steps xxxx


----------



## rach_h

Hello everyone,

please can i join you?  I am 6dp5dt and my test date isnt until 26th  -  AGES!  

Congratulations to the BFP's and hugs to the BFN's  

x


----------



## Treaclecat

Hi Rachel h- best of luck!!

Afm- ive called the clinic and they are happy to accept the positve on 12dp5dt! Scan booked eek!

Still will be poas in the meantime- another2ww wait! Xx


----------



## babytrip

Yay treacle, officially prego! Now the wait for the scan! Maybe you could stay off poas now?😄. I use clearb digital but still getting 1-2weeks. Waiting for the 2-3 . I hate poas! 
Mad purple- sorry about the bfn. It's hard . Good luck with next steps 
Miss sd- my last poas was Saturday at 10dpt. 
Welcome rach!


----------



## MrsD1

Treaclecat so chuffed for you. I'm terrified it's going to be a CP for me. I just wish it was tomorrow now. Less than 24 hours to go....


----------



## Joelene35

Morning ladies and welcome to everyone joining the 2ww 😜 

Congrats to all bfp and hugs to all Bfn 

Afm. I am now 9dp3dt and dreaded sf due today but thank god she hasn't showed her ugly head! Am due to test on Thirs so holding out till then and no home testing. I have 2 onboard so hoping one sticks. I had cm the other day and massive sore boobies with a little back pain like period back pain. Not holding out much hope but praying its 2nd time lucky for me and my husband. 

Good luck to anyone testing within the nxt few days! Stay away from the pee sticks lol.x

Good luck everyone.xx


----------



## Treaclecat

Mrsdi- thank you 😊 until i see a heartbeat it wont feel like its happening. I keep thinking that with mine as well. The  lines are not super dark, darker than saturday though.  Why do uou think yours is- did you do one today. Am sure it wont be   . I forgot again already. Was your transfer after mine but we have the same otds??

Babytrip-its a bfp!! ? If you have not tested since sat it could be 2-3 now? I dont think it means a lot anyway, i read something on one of the boards anout its accuracy and the range of levels. I have 10 tests left so will use them of course. Maybe every 2 days depends on if the discharge returns and how my body is feeling.  Ineed to see darker lines to feel happier!! Arggh yes i know what u mean about  Poas!! 

Such a rollercoaster


----------



## miss sd

Ok ladies can you help me.  My 'no testing ' day lasted two hours and just did another test.  I thought I saw a very feint line , barely visible to the human eye.  I took the test apart so I could see it closer and compared it to the one yesterday.  After about half an hours inspection ive come to the conclusion it was 99% my mind playing tricks. 

So my EC was 3/11 and my ET WAS 5/11.  Lease could someone let me know what day post ovulation I am today ? 

I know my OTD isn't till Thursday but I'm running out of hope here as everyone that's getting BFP seem to be getting them on about day 9/10 ?!

Please help me thanks


----------



## miss sd

Mad purple cow.  Really sorry to hear. Xxx


Treacle - congrats !! Try and enjoy and relax. Easier said than done I know xx


----------



## yoga31

Treacle cat that's awesome news. Now another wait for the scan... very exciting

Mad purple sorry to read it's a negative hugs to you. When will you try again?

Joelene my little boy was a 3dt and I had really sore  boobs at the stage you're at - I think it's a good sign 

Baby trip pleased to hear about your bfp do you have a scan booked?

Hi rach

I tested again this morning and of course still negative but not even a hit of a line 4dpt... surely there should be something faint? In my fresh cycle I got a 2-3 wks at 6 days post. 
Anyone else got really achy legs?


----------



## yoga31

So you're 11dp 2dt? A feint line is still a line... try again later it could be!!


----------



## miss sd

I am imagining this extremely extremely feint line aren't I ? I don't mind if you all say no just want a second opinion


----------



## miss sd

How do you post a picture on here ?!


----------



## Rosy1990

Thanks a lot treacleat !!

Yes in hoping mine does too, have you bfp did you say !!

Well done you ong, wha had your mindset been like xx


----------



## yoga31

Try tiny pic misssd


----------



## miss sd

Can't really see it when I post it on here.  I'm going to shop to get more tests.


----------



## miss sd

When  I look at the pic on my I pad the bottom one looks like it has an extremely faint vertical line.  Picture quality not good enough when I post it.  

As I say I'm pretty sure I'm imagining it anyway !!


----------



## danceintherain

Miss sd - you're the equivalent of  13 days post ovulation today, going by your collection/ transfer dates. I can see the faint line on the bottom stick. A line is a line as they say  

Rosy - you could also try ground flaxseed for constipation. I make muffins and salad dressings with it, and sprinkle it onto yoghurt etc. 

Madpurple - sorry that it's not looking hopeful for you today  

This thread moves quickly, I need to catch up. Hello to all the new posters


----------



## yoga31

I see a faint vertical too   Go and buy a FRER


----------



## NatashaD

Miss sd there's def something there and that's how mine started. I did a first response today and it's a definite x


----------



## miss sd

Really  Oh my god ! So just to clarify the bottom stick , right hand side you can both see a very faint line going down the line that's going across ??


----------



## NatashaD

Yes for sure


----------



## danceintherain

Miss Sd - yes there's definitely a vertical line  excited for you! 

Natasha - congrats on your first response result! 

You early testers are all much braver than me! I'm living in ignorant bliss for a few more days.


----------



## miss sd

http://i65.tinypic.com/iodso3.jpg

Oh my god this isn't happening it can't be real

I'm shaking like a leaf

/links


----------



## Sharry

Ladies just post the picture link and not the actual picture on here then people have the choice of viewing it or not 😉


----------



## Patsy76

Miss sd , definitely a feint line there!


----------



## miss sd

Sorry sharry didn't reLise we weren't supposed to post pics


----------



## NatashaD

Definite pregnant ! Congrats miss sd. I had a feeling you'd given up hope  x


----------



## km2015

Woo hoo miss sd!!! So delighted for you!!!!


----------



## JemJams

Hey ladies, can I join please?? Just moving over from the cycle buddies forum- thought I'd never get here!! Just had 1 5 day grade 4aa blast transferred this morning. Otd is 25th November eek!! 

So pleased but overwhelmed at the same time!! Any tips for the 2ww?? 

xxxx


----------



## miss sd

I had given up !!  I'd already started to process it not working and have been really down the last few days because of it. 

I know I still can't get my hopes up it still might not work but after TTC fir four years and seeing hundreds and I mean hundreds of negative pregnancy tests this has knocked me sideways.  I'm in shock tbh. 

Oh god please let it stick.


----------



## Bringmesunshine

100% a line there 😄


----------



## tillymint101

Definitely a line mrdsd!  Congratulations xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Hi,  has anyone recommendations on best hpt to get?  Clinic gave us one but we want to get a few more to test with.  Is frer better than clear blue or are the cheaper ones just as good as brand ones?  Would prefer to get cheaper ideally but not if they aren't any good Xx


----------



## miss sd

Thankyou everyone ! Ive never been pregnant so still sinking in I think and mega excited but also nervous it won't last. !

I did a clear blue one and could have done with a magnifying glass to be honest. 

Defo get a first response as there is defo a line there for me ( I did them on same day )

I had my EC 3/11 and ET 5/11 so I think that makes me 11 days po? 
Xx


----------



## miss sd

Hi HcoeX yes I started testing on day 7!!  All 100% negative right up until today, day 11  Hope that helps x


----------



## Treaclecat

rosey- yes i have bfp   was question to me about mindset? my attitude has been positive from dot. think baby have baby.its not worth going through this otherwise.i would say its a rollercoaster but am just trying to fight the bad signs and run with the good ones!! i still have a long way to go of course!!!! till even seeing a heart beat!!

i was told to keep your feet warm and ur belly but not hot water bottles. lots of hot foods and nothing frozen or chilled from fridge. uterus likes to be warm ready for baby cudles ...  


hcoex- did u look at the link i posted re bfps that were bfns the bfps?? might reassure you   it was only on the weekend i posted it.


miss sd- hope ur bfp continues.congrats! x

tillymint. i used first response for my first test 15pdo, then a cb digital and cb plus. the first response speaks for itself esp if your planning testing early. cb is good as it tells you the no of weeks. use first morning pee. i do mine in a cup so i can check my colour. the darker the more concentrated.
personally would advis against early testing but everyone has a choice.

best of luck!!

afm- tick tock till scan    plus a gp visit! xxxxxx

baby dust to all xxxxxxx


----------



## NatashaD

Tillymint - if you are going to test early just use the poundshop ones. Then if you see something or get to within 2 days of test you can fork out on first response - which are currently 2 for 1 in boots


----------



## miss sd

I called the clinic and they were a bit annoyed with me.  They said I really shouldn't have tested till Thursday as a chance it could be a CP

Feel a bit deflated now but I suppose I should still manage my expectations just incase

Im thinking now maybe I shouldn't tell my Partner when he gets home as I don't want to get his hopes up too and then its a negative on Thursday

what do people think?


----------



## MrsD1

Miss sd - surely a cp is good news. Not the best news admittedly but it does mean your body can get pregnant, right? Even so it might not be. Only you know what's right re your husband. If it was me I would tell. I've been there before and deliberated over it for ages (he hates me early testing) but I always decide to after a day's agonising over it! 

Treaclecat I think I git all a bit negative in my head as CB only said 1-2 weeks and the lines were faint on the others. I've rallied a bit and am planning some meditation later. What will be will be. No amount of worrying can change that. 

Hello all newbies and commiserations to the BFN. I'm on my phone and can't find the name now. 

I'm OTD tomorrow. Deep breaths.


----------



## miss sd

Good luck for tomorrow MrsD!!

I'm pretty sure I've decided not to tell him - although it will kill me not to - I would just hate to get his hopes up and then its negative on Thursday.  At least if I do it Thursday and he is here with me we can fully bloody rejoice in it knowing its my OTD rather than worrying it wont stick if I tell him tonight

But you're right - I guess it does prove that I can get pregnant even if it does only last a few days


----------



## km2015

Hi ladies...wow it's busy on here. Miss sd of course there's a chance of chemical...That's the same for all of us. I think they were just managing expectations re early testing. Do not give up hope!
Natasha...much like you'd we'd already starting planning second cycle. I'd given up and am still erring on the side of caution.
Today I tested with first response. I was sure period was enough route (due yesturday) 10dp2dt. It looks like there is a faint second line?? 
Let me know if you see it too??
http://i66.tinypic.com/21etbnr.jpg

/links


----------



## miss sd

Errr yes!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## danceintherain

That's a clear line km2015  

Is anyone on here planning on holding out until OTD? feel as if I may be the only one!?

I had strong pregnancy symptoms for the last couple of days - have been pregnant twice (sadly miscarried both) so I remember the symptoms well - but they have completely gone today so am thinking perhaps I had a short lived chemical pregnancy. Very early to be guessing though, I know!


----------



## km2015

Dancer in the rain...how many days past transfer are you?


----------



## danceintherain

km - I'm 5dp5td. I had two blasts put back, one was hatching already.


----------



## miss sd

Kim just replied to your pm but your inbox is full!


----------



## tillymint101

Danceinrain I am holding our until otd, only because dw doesn't want us to test earlier.  I understand how it will be better then so I don't get any false positive etc.  I'm the same,  5dp5dt and my otd Is 24th.  When's yours again?  Xx


----------



## danceintherain

Tilly - it's the 23rd. Nice to know I have some company on the (not so) Blissful Ignorance team. My DH isn't a fan of early testing either, although it hasn't stopped me in the past!


----------



## NatashaD

Km2015 that's a definte line x


----------



## Treaclecat

i guess it depends which causes the most stress not knowing or knowing its not what you want.

mrsd1- am sure it would be fine and try not worry about cp. i found thos post on the weekend

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=333257.0

glad your picking up. i plan to do the same later. i really want a bath but no no!

although i wont deny cp eptopic and general issues are at the back of my mind. but this is ivf. just have to wait till scan.

just a q to the pros, can you still get a cp after your otd? agree its a risk to eveyone so is an eptopic but then these are risks with normal pregnancies also.

danceinherain- hope you can hold out 

km- thats a line sweetie  congrats!!!

sorry jf i have missed anyone- just too many posts!!

nausea has kicked in again- seam to get it in the pm

good luck everyone xxxxx stay strong xxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Dancing/Tilly - I am 5dp5dt too. I am not testing either my clinic appear to be earlier than others and my blood test is on Friday. I tested early my last cycle got a bfp and it was chemical so I just want to know either way from the blood test on Friday - no confusion then!


----------



## zzza

Hi ladies just checking in to see how you're all doing. Wow lots going on. Missd and km def 2nd lines there. Congrats fingers crossed for you.
Ladies not early testing I was one of them last week. Be strong and don't give in I felt not testing helped me stay positive. Everytime I have not early testes I have got a bfp. 
If you do decided to test early only use a frer. 
Hugs for anyone with a bfn.


----------



## miss sd

If I had my time again I wuould not test early because now I've had a feint positive it will be much much worse if I get a negative on Thursday. 

Plus I've spent about £50 on them


----------



## yoga31

Congratulations km. It's definitely a line. I'm hoping to see that in the next few days.

Anyone else having donor treatment here?


----------



## tillymint101

Yeah!  There's a few of us not testing early then.  Woo hoo.  A week tomorrow,  that's all I keep thinking about. And I guess the result we get will 100% true then as it will 19 days po for me.  

Yoga,  I have donor eggs from dw and donor sperm.  She did egg sharing to lower our costs and to help out women who couldn't use their own eggs (like me I guess?).  Are you receiving donor something? 

Congratulations km!  Xxx

Afm,  haven't had many twinges today so been paranoid after the pains and twinges I had 2dp5dt which I though might be implantation.  More of a dull period pain but this evening I was getting twinges back again so don't know whether to be relieved or not.  Plus the nausea has gone today which has saddened me lol!  Xx


----------



## JemJams

Dancingintherain- I just had my ET today, my otd is 25th and planning on not testing beforehand....... I say this now!!!

Congratulations to all those bfp's!!! 

I can't quite believe that I'm at this stage, still a bit overwhelmed, it's my first cycle so wasn't sure what to expect. 

xxx


----------



## danceintherain

It's interesting that different clinics have different wait periods before OTD. Maybe those doing bloods have earlier test dates. It seems as if many of you actually go into clinic for a blood test on OTD, is that right? At my clinic we test at home with a standard urine test and then have to phone an automated line to leave a voicemail with our result and contact details. It is one of the hardest things to do after a BFN - after my first BFN i tried to compose myself to leave the message but burst into tears halfway through and ended up leaving a completely undecipherable message. 

Good luck to all those holding out. Let's stay strong! (Best of luck to the early testers too  ) 

Treaclecat - I think if you have a BFP and then get to your first scan without a heavy bleed, it would be extremely unlikely that you'd have a CP. However, technically yes, it's possible to get a BFP on OTD and have a chemical pregnancy. This happened to me. My first scan was booked for 7 weeks. The night before the scan, I had strong cramps and within a few hours had passed the gestational sac. The bleeding stopped as quickly as it had started. When the clinic scanned me the following morning, the sonographer said I'd had a complete miscarriage. The consultant then classed it as a chemical because i never managed to get a scan showing evidence of a pregnancy (apparently this is the definition of a CP). Sorry for the long winded response!


----------



## yoga31

Dance in rain sorry to hear about your mc / cp. It's tough. Fingers crossed for good news this time round.

Tilly mint best of luck for your testing. I think sharp pains before dull cramps are a really good sign I had these with both my bfp. How lovely of your wife to egg share. We are replying on egg from an egg sharer thus time round (altruistic the first time). My husband is also donation h sperm. It feels nice that we can 'give back' somehow. 

Hope everyone is well and happy this evening x


----------



## Jaci1984

Dance - you are right you have to pitch up at the clinic for an early morning blood test. Hcg in early pregnancy can diagnose potential problems i.e. Ectopic/chemical. They also test progesterone if positive. I wanted this this time round as I had a chemical last time go so excited booked scan and it all went wrong.


----------



## danceintherain

Jaci - blood test sounds like a much better form of testing for OTD, hadn't realised other clinics tend to do this. Glad you have that option this cycle.


----------



## miss sd

Just tested this morning.  Line pretty much gone. 

Oh well. Knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## miss sd

Aw sorry to hear that. But don't lose hope you have a few more days ! I know mines a no now as had those positive ones yesterday so if anything the line should have been stronger today , plus was first wee of the day whereas the tests I did yesterday were mid morning / afternoon and they were all positive. 

The feeling of being pregnant for a day was nice though 

On a brighter note my cat cedric is pleased to hear he will remain an only child  for the time being.  He hates babies 

Good luck everyone who is testing today. Look forward to hearing good news cx


----------



## babytrip

Miss sd- sorry about this. Be kind to yourself and  Goodluck with next steps 
Hcdex-  when is otd? Are you testing early? 
Dance in the rain- we test at home at my clinic too and email result. It's abroad so support is minimal. 
Congrats km! And any bfp I missed. 

Afm- otd is tomorrow. Although tested positive earlier I am going to make the official poas tomorrow. Don't know how I've survived without poas since Saturday! 
Good luck to all testing today.

Anyone testing tomorrow?


----------



## miss sd

Thank you babytrip. Good luck for tomorrow X


----------



## JemJams

I'm so sorry Miss sd, look after yourself today xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Miss sd - so sorry it's was a bfn this morning, I was rooting for you  

Babytrip - good luck for tomorrow, hope today flies by for you. 

Good luck to all today's testers xx


----------



## miss sd

Sorry I'm going to try and not to be too depressing today but yesterday id planned in my head how I was going to tell all of my family it was a positive and also planned to buy a book from Amazon which detailed your pregnancy day by day. 

I honestly feel completely crushed and the reason I'm writing this is because I would urge people not to test early.  Honestly biggest mistake ive ever made.  

I'm sorry if this comes across as pessimistic I just don't want others to go through what I am now


----------



## Patsy76

Miss sd my heart goes out to you. I have been reading your posts and had everything crossed for you and hoping for a positive. It is so tough when we don't get the result that we are desperate to get and hard to understand why! Take some time out to get over this and consider your next move. I echo what you say about testing early, a day or so I think is ok, but putting yourself through day after day of it is just tirture and I don't think it helps mentally no matter what the result is. Stay strong and positive, I'm sure your time will come one way or another.

Sorry to hear about any other BFNs and good luck with whatever you move to next.

Congratulations BFPs and maybe I'll see you on the next forums, where we will do more waiting!

AFM, I POAS again this morning and was pleased to see the test saying 2-3 weeks as last time it stayed at 1-2 which is when I knew something was wrong. Have my intralipids again tomorrow and then hopefully scan in a few weeks. Will be moving over to the next forum now but want to wish you all the best of luck. This forum has been great for helping me realise that I'm not the only one going mad through this process and having a number of weird symptoms and analysing everything. Support from  one another is invaluable as those going through it or have been through it can only truly understand what it's like.

Take care and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## miss sd

Hi ladies me again.

Sorry If I'm coming across as an utter nutter but to give you some context I suffer from OCD (as in proper OCD, obsessional thoughts etc) and also an anxiety disorder. I know this is a ridiculously anxious time for everyone but with these conditions, I am becoming slightly obsessed with the whole thing. Hopefully I can be truthful about that on here and not be judged.

Anyway - I've just bought some more tests as I wanted to be double sure. I think the first test I did this morning was faulty as the one I did just now (after a large cup of coffee) has come back positive!! However, the line is not any darker than yesterdays. Surely it should be darker shouldn't it?

I've attached a link of the pics, hopefully it works. I've written M for Monday T for Tuesday. The one at the top was the first one I did today (negative) the second one down is the second one which shows feint line, same as yestedray . Do you think I'm still in the running?!

http://tinypic.com/r/23tl4ye/9

/links


----------



## miss sd

Thankyou for your kind words Patsy (which I still may need!!)

Congrats on your test

I agree - this board has been a life saver!


----------



## JemJams

Miss sd, this is an awful process. I can see a line today though- I see from your profile that your otd is tomorrow so maybe it will get darker over the next 24 hours?? It's so difficult to say, would your clinic do a blood test?? Sorry if you've explained this- just new to the board and haven't read all posts. Big hugs, being in limbo is the worst xxx


----------



## JemJams

Sorry, I'm not at work and have lost all sense of time!! The 19th is Thursday!!


----------



## miss sd

Hi jemjam thanks. I'm just going to try and manage my expectations now I've had that negative. As the positive one isn't any darker today I have a feeling it may be a chemical pregnancy that's eventually going.  

I'm going to test again tomorrow to see what happens. 

My clinic haven't mentioned a blood test but I guess if I'm lucky enough to still get a positive tomorrow and thursdsy I'll ask my doctor to do one 

Fingers crossed. Such a horrible time


----------



## yoga31

Miss sd I do think your pregnant. Your urine might not have been v concentrated thus morning xx


----------



## miss sd

Thanks HCOEX - sounds hopeful if you've had a little bleed - everything crossed for you!

I'm having CBT for my OCD at the moment which has helped massively but I've taken a break from it for a few weeks as had all of this going on, but I plan to go back to it when its over.  I've read lots of books on mindfulness etc , but I could do with reading more and putting it into practice.  Its a horrible thing to suffer with, I get anxiety attacks etc.

Yoga - thanks, I do hope so!  Although it was my first wee and it looked quite dark.  Who know.  If its a CP presumable the line will gradually fade over the days rather than just stop being there altogether - does anyone know?


----------



## tillymint101

MissSd looks like a line to me today,  try and relax and put your mind on something else until tomorrow and don't do anymore test until then!!  Reading all the stress you've been through has made me doubly sure I am going to wait until otd, I too have anxiety and although it's ok atm it doesn't take much to tip me over lol! xx

HCOEX, it still is too early for you to test and they say 14 days po so I wouldn't worry as it may come back positive on otd.  Keeping fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## tillymint101

It is day 6p5dt for me today, I am still getting twinges or stretching pains inside so hoping that is uterus stretching and not bowels lol! 

I had terrible bloating yesterday and overnight and (tmi) lots of wind, my dw suffered bless her.  I think it's because I ate brazil nuts as I heard they contain selenium which is good for implantation?  Also had leek and potato soup so going to avoid both of these foods as cannot deal with that stomach again plus with the pessaries I just feel ugh.

I have found out that my 2 year old nephew who we had overnight on Friday may have chicken pox?  I have asked my Mum if I had it and she can't remember and as she doesn't know that I went through et I couldn't stress to her the importance of knowing.  My twin sister thinks we may have had but I am worrying slightly in case I haven't and what happens if I catch it?  Likelihood is that we have had it as I'm sure I've been around kids with it before and not had a problem?  Aaagh the difficulties of not telling people!1

xx


----------



## Rosy1990

Hey ladies, on day 5dt3dp and hardly feeling any symptoms of anything the cramps that are not really visible are more to do with constipation. Worrying me a bit, had cramps this morning and nothing the rest of the day. Not sure what I should be feeling. My breasts are a by sore but they have been like that for ages due too he injections. Anyone feel anything xxx


----------



## Rosy1990

Hey HCOEX

We are similar ages I have jus turned 25. My date from the hospital to do my test is 23rd. Wanted to test early as you to but really scared to do it when it comes to it. Not sure when I will do it tho. 

Jus feel like I should have some symptoms lol xx


----------



## MrsD1

My lovely fertility friends sadly I'm out. My beta HCG is too low so no pregnancy for us this time. It's such a blow and we're so sad but we will try again. My Dr here says we have to wait two cycles so we shall regroup over Christmas and come back for another go in January.  It's a shock as I had tested positive on home PT. 

best of luck to all still to test this month. I'll be rooting for you. 

Commiserations to all other BFNs. It's a bumpy winding road this IVF malarkey. 

Big love to you all your support has meant so much to me. Xxx


----------



## rach_h

So sorry to hear that MrsD, hopefully Christmas can be a distraction and you can start again in the new year with renewed positivity.

Miss_sd i agree with what the others say, try to relax and distract yourself from all of this until your OTD.  You definitely have a line there so keep positive  

Tillymint i am a similar stage to you - I am 7dp5dt and i understand the wind issue!  Not sure about the pox though...

Rosey i dont feel anything either other than what you have had, some cramps but my boobs are so painful and massive, but they have been for ages now I assume from the drugs so its not new. Worrying that i should be feeling something more than i do!!

we should get the front page updated so we know who is testing when its easy to loose track! 

good luck everyone and lots of   to all xx


----------



## Rosy1990

RACH_H

I no it's horrible isn't it lol, when is your testing date, I do get cramps but not as much as other people and there not as painful.

Xx


----------



## miss sd

Mrs D1 - I'm so sorry to hear that - especially as you had been getting positives on the home test.  Hope you're ok and at least you can think positive, try and enjoy Christmas and focus on your next round.  Not trying to sound flippant as you must be devastated but its not the end of the road.

I've certainly learnt a lesson about these bloody home tests.  Im going to leave them well alone next time xxx


----------



## Treaclecat

so sorry mrs d   enjoy christmas get the pigs n blackets and vino down you.
im pleased you have such a supportive dh  
best of luk   
afm- no idea whats going on. my first r stick was lighter today but  cb still same and the other cb still at 2-3 wks. i went to see gp got upset and didnt ask about a blood test. came home did another fr and line is as dark maybe slightly thicker than yesterdays. dont know what to think! dr said probably just my urine or the test but its given me a wobble xxxx


----------



## rach_h

Hey Rosey my test isnt until 26th which feels like miles away, my clinic has a 16 day wait!  Because i dont feel anythng I dont feel positive or negative at the moment and I am going to try and resist the urge to test until the 26th!  at least you are in the same boat as me, thats comforting haha!

treaclecat - perhaps you can ring up the gp again and get a clearer answer?  it will take the wobble off hopefully?xx


----------



## 84Flossie

Hi ladies please can I join this lovely group. I have just got home from transfer, a 5day blast on board and OTD is 28th. They are going to be a long 11 days! Anyone testing same day as me?

Hope you are all ok today xx


----------



## miss sd

Welcome flossie.  Congrats on your ET

MY OTD is this Thursday but there are a couple of issues with later dates


----------



## danceintherain

miss sd - I agree with the others, you're not out yet  see what tomorrow brings. Sorry to hear you're struggling with OCD. I had a couple of anxiety attacks quite early on in our infertility journey. I cope much better now, though still have ups and downs of course. I think many of us on here are a bit broken by the experience. I also think having the strength to get through all this makes us great mum-material. 

treaclecat - that all sounds really positive to me. I think your GP is right - at this early stage things like hydration levels, time of day etc will have a big impact on POAS results. 

Mrs D1 - so sorry to hear about your beta results, especially unfair after testing positive at home. Hope you can take advantage of the Christmas break to rest and recover. x

Welcome flossie, congrats on being PUPO! 

rosy - My test date is 23rd too. I don't have any symptoms either - I keep wishing nausea on myself!


----------



## Treaclecat

Thanks danceintherain- needed a positive response 😊 nurture said the same thing.   

Good luck with your otd

Thanks everyone for your support. Im moving off the board now to early scans. Got to fill in midwife paperwork- so just enjoying the moment  

Welcome to mew gals remember  your Pupo brst of luck, test when told and stay positive xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## miss sd

sorry if this is TMI but just went to loo and wiped and there was a tiny bit of blood.

Surely Im out then - its too late for an implantation bleed...

I've done another test and it's still positive but I suppose it could still be couldn't it if it's a CP flushing away ?


----------



## km2015

Mrs D1 so sorry re beta. Big hugs and I hope you are enjoying a lovely glass of wine or something! 
Miss sd...could be fine as they say spotting can be grand. I'd give clinic a bell if you're still worried in morning. Good luck!


----------



## tillymint101

Miss SD try to not worry, spotting is normal and I have read many times that women spot throughout their pregnancy and especially before they just take pregnancy test.  Test again tomorrow.  Are you due a blood test?  Or can you speak to the clinic or GP to reassure you?  xx


----------



## JemJams

Hey flossie nice to see you here!!! Congrats on being PUPO!! Surreal isn't it!!! 

I had my transfer yesterday and although I had planned a quiet day I've been really busy with one thing or another!! Very aware of my little embie eg taking a trolley instead of a basket when i only needed a few things etc explaining to my 6 month old lab puppy why he couldn't jump on mammy anymore etc!! 

Big hugs for all of those with bpn, stay strong ladies. 

Xxxx


----------



## miss sd

Thanks Tilly.  I'm testing again tomorrow ( if period not here by then). And then again on Thursday. If they are still showing positive by Thursday and I've not had period I'll book s blood test.  Although I have read if it's a CP the home test will still say positive for about a week. 

Just so frustrating ive done eight tests in the last two days all positive apart from one and I still have no idea if I'm actually pregnant or not !

Can't wait for this all to be over tbh. 

Please don't let me bring you down ladies I'm just fretting.  I'll calm down in a couple of days lol


----------



## yoga31

Mrs d1 sorry to hear about your result. Sending hugs x

Miss sd I agree with the other ladies call your clinic tomorrow for advice. 

Welcome to the 2ww flossie!

Treacle, Jemjams and dance in rain how are you feeling?

I tested again today thus afternoon and am very tentatively excited to say it's a positive!!! Ahhhhh I'm only 5dp 5dt so it's VERY early days. I know nothing is cetain until much further down the line but it's a great start.... so excited!!!


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Yeah yoga!


----------



## yoga31

We've both had much more luck than we had in the summer eh sunshine?


----------



## Bringmesunshine

Yeah 😀 congratulations. Long journey but hopefully this is it 🙏🏻 x


----------



## JemJams

Massive congrats Yoga!!! So pleased!! 

I'm feeling ok- lots of headaches now and a bit ahem blocked up sorry tmi!! 

Also still really bloated too- all my clothes feel tight!! Hoping it's from all the meds and not because I've put on loads of weight over the last 4 weeks!! Only been PUPO for 36 hours!! 

I'm on anticoagulant injections too as well as the progesterone pessaries as I'm a higher risk of  Ohss. 

Found out today that 2 of our remaining embies went to blasts so we have 2 frosties now as well. Over the moon and in a funny way takes a bit of pressure off this round although will be really upset if this doesn't work. 

How is everyone else?? 

xxxx


----------



## tillymint101

Yoga congrats,  I take it you tested the hcg shot out?  I am 6dp5dt and no where near testing as that's a week away.  

Hi jem jams. I'm on the anti coagulation injections as well but due to blood clot risks,  heard that it can help implantation as well though. The bloated Mau be due to pessaries xx


----------



## Jaci1984

Jem grab yourself some prune juice. I have today got some and wish I had drunk it last week. Feeling a lot less Bleurgh. Im also on clexane, pessarries and progesterone jab so I think it's the combination that sends the stomach into a frenzy


----------



## JemJams

Thanks ladies for the advice- I was going to buy prune juice today but the thought of it turned me right off even though I like prunes!! I'm a weirdo!! Might give it s try though. 

I'd heard that the anticoagulants can help with implantation so here's hoping!! I go through stages of being convinced it's going to work to being convinced it's not but I think that's absolutely normal. 

Xxxx


----------



## Jody374

Hi Ladies, just a little update on my progress so far I had my two 5 day blasts transferred on 11.11.15 so I'm currently 6dp5dt and I cracked I was absolutely sure that this time I wouldn't do a HPT but I bought some whilst doing my grocery shopping. I rushed back home and POAS and waited 2mins and low and behold I got the most feint of feint blue lines but definitely there. Actually then I was in shock but realise that it's so early and anything can happen so I'm now definitely waiting for my HcG blood test results on 25th November....so far away!!! Good luck with all your 2ww ladies, I'm back at work tomorrow after a week off so it will take my mind of all this hopefully and I'm off to see The Elf musical this weekend in West End so gonna be like a big child, we all need a little bit of escapism in our lives at times like these xxx


----------



## yoga31

I think headaches Nd being blocked up kind of go together. Hope you can sort it with prunes!!

No hcg shot for me as I am not using own eggs Tilly 

Jaci how us the progesterone jab - I hear it's better than pessaries ie works better. 

Great news jody.  What test did you use? You may have 2 in there


----------



## JemJams

Jodie we have the same otd!!


----------



## Jaci1984

Yoga I'm using both the pessarries and the jab. My butt is so sore, it has to go right into the muscle. I can't really tell the difference in their side effects as I do one in the morning and one in the evening.


----------



## JemJams

Jaci I had to do one of those progesterone shots to start my cycle as af very rarely makes an appearance and my bum was so sore for about 3 days!! Hats off to you taking them twice a day!!


----------



## miss sd

Yoga and jody massive congrats !!


----------



## miss sd

Really sorry to hear that HCOEX. 

This whole process is completely heartbreaking xx


----------



## yoga31

So sorry HCOEX


----------



## Jaci1984

So,sorry to hear that HCOEX. Look after yourself and take some time


----------



## babytrip

So sorry hcoex.. Take care of your self and good luck with next steps?


----------



## Ldw1804

HCOEX, I'm so sorry to hear that, look after yourself  

Yoga and Jody congratulations, that is wonderful news.

Hi Jemjams and 84flossie, it is great to make it to this point. When are your OTDs? Mine seems to be a long one, not until 27/11, even though my transfer was 12/11. I'm going to try to stay strong though and not test until then. Last cycle I came on my period a few days before OTD (14 days after EC which would be my standard timing in a normal cycle). So for me, making it beyond next Tuesday without the AF showing up would be a great step forward!

I hope today finds the rest of you ladies well. Sending positive thoughts to all. 

I'm heading away for a few days to visit a friend and hopefully make this 2ww go faster!!!

xxx


----------



## babytrip

Hi ladies. 
Tested today and it's a definite bfp! Excited but cautious. Thanks for being there and to others testing today ... Massive baby dust!!

Jaci- the jabs are awful . I see you are using gestone which is even lighter than the brand I use . I'm sore and I've still got about 50 days to think of where to punch. 

Welcome to newbies.. Hope the time flies ! Goodluck !


----------



## Treaclecat

Hi girls just popped in as i moved off the board

Congrata to yoga and jodie!!!! Yoga just in response to your question I posted yeatwrday that i have moved onto the next baord as i am past my otd now and have my scan booked! After yesterdaya wobble on todays pee stick i have beaten the control line so feeling a lot happier!

Fyi- it doesnt get any easier. But just enjoy the moment  

So sorry hcoex. Medical cylces work and am sure you will get your baby soon 

Good luck to everyone else.

As i said yesterday thanks for the support  stay strong and positive and dont be hard on yourslef xxxxxx


----------



## danceintherain

Hi treacle   hopefully the rest of us in waiting limbo will be joining you in the next board soon! 

Hugs to hcoex. It sounds as this this cycle may have given your clinic some valuable information, which should help with your next cycle. In the meantime, look after yourself  

Yoga and Jodie - great news, am rooting for you both!! 

Tilly - I'm in the anti-coagulant jabs too. For me was just experimental, as I had several cycles with good quality blasts but no implantation. Since being on the jabs, I've had implantation twice so I do feel it helped. 

Babytrip,  jaci - i was on the progesterone jabs on my last cycle. I had a nightmare with them so you both have my sympathy! The other jabs are a breeze compared to the intramuscular ones  

Welcome to the newcomers and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## rach_h

HCOEX i am so sorry to hear your news  

congrats babytrip, Yoga and  Jody     and enjoy Elf, I want to see that!

Jemjams i too am mega blocked up and twice the size i was its awful and all my clothes are uncomfortable!

i too have the progesterone jab, plus clexane jab plus progesterone pills and norprolac for ohss, my stomach and bum are so bruised.  I am sure i rattle when i walk!

good luck with the next step treacle!

 to everyone xx


----------



## miss sd

Congrats baby trip !

Also well done treacle for moving on to next stage !

I did another test this morning and still showing feint positive. Feeling cautious about it though so will see what tomorrow brings on my official test day


----------



## JemJams

I'm sorry HCOEX, hopefully you'll know more today, look after yourself! 

Hi LWD!! My otd is the 25th- blood test. Ah the anxiety is starting to kick in today so going shopping for things that will hide my bloat- I would be so upset if any one asked me when I was due!! Also diliberating whether to go back to work next week as have already taken a few weeks off- I work in a very stressful job and just found it too difficult plus I thought I'd go in for ec sooner and thought it would be easier to just clear my diary and be off rather than having the stress of having to cancel things last min and having to explain- no one at work apart from my boss knows. Anyway my ec was a week later than expected- 19 days on stims so had a bonus week before ec!! My gp has given me a sick note- not sure if I should extend it?? 

On one hand it might distract me but on the other hand I think I would take my otd off anyway and maybe I wouldn't want to back the day after if it was a bpn??!! Oh I just don't know- I've worked full time for the past 12 years with no time off apart from allocated holidays, a bit of me thinks I deserve to just concentrate on this but the other half is making me feel guilty about it!! 

What is everyone else doing  

xx


----------



## miss sd

JemJams I had the week off for EC & ET and since then have just been wfh and not doing an awful lot!

Like you, my job is very stressful usually, thankfully things are a bit quieter at the moment and Im delegating as much as possible.  Ive worked for my firm for 10 years and barely had any time off sick (unlike a lot of people that take the ****), so absolutely do not feel guilty - its not as if you are sitting on a beach sunning yourself - this is a massive life changing process you are going through.  Work is work.  Don't worry


----------



## Joelene35

Good morning everyone 

Welcome to the 2ww all the new ladies... Baby dust to u all.

Congrats to all the bfp and hugs to the bfn. Have been there and it's not nice at all. 

Afm... I am 11dp3dt and test day is tomorrow with the clinic. After my last failed go I have not even thought about testing early, can't cope with the heartache.

I am 3 days late for my due date of period which came before test date last time. yesterday and this morning I have had streaks of brown come out with the pessary but goes by the afternoon. Still have large tender boobs ESP round the nipple and sore mid back with a few nigly hrs of headache. I guess tomorrow will tell but just wanted to share my symptoms and hope for a miracle tomorrow after 3 1/2 years of trying. 

Good luck to everyone testing today and all thee testers tomorrow! Can't believe this is almost over one way or another


----------



## km2015

Hi jenjams

If it makes you feel any better....I'm the same as you but in newish job...well transfers from one post to this one! I've a very stressful and busy job. The clinic insisted I take a week off after EC...then I got flu and they said take another few days off and visit gp. GP has insisted I take another week off!! I've had the odd sick day but never this time off. Of course feeling guilty and thinking could all be for BFN. Im working from home as much as I can. But the doctors have insisted and I guess the less stress the best!! So dont feel guilty if you need to take time to focus on this process. Good luck!


----------



## danceintherain

Jenjams - I'm self employed so can juggle things as I like (though obviously don't get paid if I don't work). Early on in this process I struggled through, feeling guilty about taking time off. I even saw a client the morning after my first MC. Now I think that as far as possible we should do exactly what suits us during an IVF cycle. Don't feel guilty about taking time off if that's what you feel you need! Personally I've been in work but have lightened my work load substantially until a couple of days after OTD.


----------



## Jaci1984

Jem i have worked the entire way through as I was not able to clear my diary due to the type of job I do. I've taken the odd day off or worked from home and would drive myself insane if I say at home. Although the not sure how productive I'm being but it's still a distraction. My test result date is Friday so I have literally just taken a few hours off and told the clinic not to call me before a certain time when I will be home and able to digest the info. I worked my last cycle, lost the pregnancy and continued working. I think it is very much down to you and whether you would feel guilty for working x


----------



## Rosy1990

Hi girls on 4dp5dt today, haven't really experienced symptoms expect the odd twinge but lastnight was up through the night with bad cramps and woke up with sore hips !! Was able to go toilet today finally made me feel A lot better, have no really symptoms today. 

Have I got anything to worry about ?? Cx


----------



## JemJams

Oh it's so tough!! I totally torn. I work with very difficult people and get a lot of abuse- clients not colleagues!! That's why I made the decision to go off a week into stims as my thick skin was getting thinner and found it so hard to concentrate coming back from scans and wondering what was going on then just having to get on with work. I had a few wobbles and didn't want people asking questions- I'm sure everyone would have been lovely about it but didn't want everyone asking "did it work" when I returned to work. I waited an extra week for ec so it feels a bit decadent taking a month off work!! I haven't even had a sick day in years!! 

My otd is next Wednesday and I would want to be off for that so I'm thinking if I'm taking that day off, is there any point in going in especially if I get a bfn?? On the other hand I'm think I'm going to have to do this again if it is a bfn and I can't just take a month of every time??!!

I'm still not feeling 100% from all the drugs and procedure and think I'm so coming down with a cold. Arghhhh!! 

Hats off to all you ladies that took minimal time off, I know I'm lucky to be even having this debate with myself!! 
Xxxxx


----------



## NatashaD

Hi ladies,

I hope that everyone is ok today. I've missed quite a lot of chat so will just say congrats to bfps and sorry to the bfns. 

I've just had the hospital confirm that I am pregnant and my beta is 104 today so indications of 1 baby. 

Good luck to all of those still waiting x


----------



## miss sd

So my OTD is tomorrow and I've been having BFP's ever since Monday.  The lines are not as strong as the test line but definitely there.  I've also had some very very light spotting.  

Just spoke to the clinic and they said the spotting is nothing to worry about and to test again on Friday.  If the line is still lighter than the test line it may be a CP.  

Well I won't be able to wait till Friday I'll defo be testing tomorrow.  I might get a digital one as well as a first response and see what they both say. 

They have said I don't need a blood test ?!

How annoying that I still don't know whether I can actually start getting excited or not.  I mean I obviously want to tell my family tomorrow , they are all desperate to know the result and now I'm probably going to have to say it's positive but it might not be.  

However I do realise I am in a lucky position as still in the running.  Just know it could end any minute now.  

I've been getting some cramps and feel slightly nauseous ( although morning sickness doesn't kick in till about six weeks so probably just imagining that ).  I have also noticed that the area around my nipples seems to have got bigger !  Tmi sorry but hopefully it's a good sign.


----------



## miss sd

Woo Hoo congrats Natasha !


----------



## JemJams

Congratulations Natasha!!! 

Miss sd, stay strong Mrs you still have that line!! 

xxx


----------



## km2015

So happy for you Natasha! Great news. Xx Congratulations!


----------



## tillymint101

Congrats Natasha!!   xxx

I am starting to stress out a little today, keep thinking I should have more symptoms than I think I have??
So 2/3 dpt woke up with cramps and stabbing/shooting pains in ovaries and twinges.  Quite uncomfortable actually, the "stretching" feeling continued for a while after this.  Boobs really sore and pain in to my armpit a few times with them.
3dpt continued to have pains in that area like twinges and af cramps?  Had some nausea as well which hasn't gone completely and flares up every so often but I don't know if its the pessaries??
4dpt and onwards - had af like cramps and these have carried on in various levels the past few days.  Still getting nausea on and off.  Nipples are sore but only if i poke them or I am waling downstairs/moving faster.  Still getting twinges in my left and right side as well.
No spotting that I've noticed.  Am a bit hot atm and occasionally dizzy but think that's just the heat?  

I really don't know what to think, I am 7dp5dt today and have another 6 days to wait before otd and I can't test early.  Am I imagining all these things as well?  

Aaaaagggghhhh!! xx


----------



## tillymint101

Oh, and another thing I've noticed is an increase in saliva when I'm waking up??  And vivid dreams.  
My back hurts all the time but I have chronic back issues and always have a bad back so that doesn't tell me anything lol!!

xx


----------



## miss sd

Just did a clear blue test and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks. 

I feel slightly excited.  Surely that would say not pregnant if it was a CP?


----------



## rach_h

hi all

MissSd - all the signs are there so i would say thats great news?!

  Natasha!

tillymint i too have really vivid dreams but other than that i feel nothing too unusual unless I look for it which worries me in itself!

Jemjams - i wasnt planning on taking any time off work but ended up having last week after ec and during et off as i developed ohss.  However my job isnt anywhere near as stressful as yours sounds so I think you have to do what feels right to you and whats going to be good for you.  I think too many of us put work ahead of ourselves and we have to remember that you are more important in the long run and not to beat yourself up over it.  I know what you mean about people asking questions, its tiring and almost like gossip to others when they dont realise the emotinal impact it has on you.  Dont think of this time off as decadant, its you time and thats just as important


----------



## JemJams

Thanks Rach, will see how I feel on Friday. Can't seem to shake this headache so maybe if I'm feeling physically unwell that will seal the deal!! 

Anyone else getting headaches?? No other symptoms yet Tillymint but only 2dp5dt- think that's right?!!! 

Miss sd- congrats all looking good!! 

xxx


----------



## km2015

Hi ladies 
Huge congratulations to all BFP.
Looks like I may have had chemical pregnancy  as only symptoms are mild cramps and test getting lighter. OTD tomorrow...so hoping for miracle really. I'm stepping away from tests till OTD as it's hard seeing line fade. I'll attach image of HPT 10dp2dt, 11dp2dt and today's 12dp2dt...Definitely quite lighter today. 
http://i66.tinypic.com/v482sl.jpg

/links


----------



## miss sd

Yes sod it I'm going to be excited now!  Going from being told I had less than 1% chance of IVF working this is a bloody miracle so I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts.  

Will update tomorrow on my official OTD xx


----------



## miss sd

Kim please don't worry that's the same as mine ! I had a couple of lighter ones yesterday and then a slightly stronger one today.  They are going up and down.  Maybe try a clear blue one ?  X


----------



## km2015

Thanks miss sd! I just wanted it to be darker as reassurance...as tomorrow OTD...do you mean CB digital?


----------



## miss sd

Yes I bought a digital one and did it about an hour ago and said 1-2 weeks

So embarrassing going into the chemist but luckily was a different woman today.  Ive bought 12 tests from them since Monday lol


----------



## Natt

Hi all, 
Congrats to the positives & sorry to hear about the negatives X

Today is day 11 after IUI I had what I thought might have been implant cramping on day 8 but who knows. AF was due today but not arrived....pregnant until proved otherwise I say  ....want to test but tested early last time & it doesn't make the waiting any easier. My OTD is Mon 23rd probally make it till Sunday before testing if AF doesn't arrive!

Good luck! X


----------



## yoga31

Hi all

Natt your symptoms sound encouraging 

Misssd lol about buying all those tests!  Great that it's showing on the clear blue.  

Km good luck for testing on clear blue - mine are not as dark as control line...fingers tightly crossed it's will be soon

Great news natasha! !! Yey! Congrats

Tilly mint omg I know exactly want you mean about having lots of spit - it's so weird... very biazzare - I was dribbling in the shower before!

Re work. It's a tough one. I'm a teacher only part time since having DS but it's still such a grind especially went having treatment. I really wish I didn't have to go in tomorrow. Any other teachers here?

My clinic called the check in on me. I got smacked wrists for testing early lol. Test still positive this morning so everything is still crossed. Eeeek really hope this one sticks! I am feeling tired and have achy legs plus this weird saliva thing!


----------



## tillymint101

Hi yoga,  so glad it's just not me with the saliva then lol.  It's really weird.  Hoping it's a positive sign for us although I know you have a bfp!  Whay days did you get that bfp?  Xxx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Hi Yoga,

Yes I'm a teacher too - I've worked the whole time since 2nd (except the day of transfer) and struggling to get any work done at home as I'm too tired! 

I'm going for my 4th test since OTD as a Hcg levels have been low (17,34,128.9)

Was starting to let myself believe in a wee miracle but been getting a few familiar tummy cramps as if AF was on its way, so feeling really despondent tonight.  Will know by tomorrow evening...


----------



## yoga31

Nicky Nacky respect to you working through the whole thing full time. What age group do you teach? Thinking of you and hcg levels good luck for your test - is it today?

Tilly my saliva situation is still there this morning. Hot a bit darker thus morning - a tesco one. First bfp was 5dp and I'm now 7dp. It's still very early days for me. 

Good luck to today's testers. X


----------



## JemJams

Morning ladies, yes hats off to you Nicky for working all the way through!! 

Yoga, that sounds very promising! Eek!! 

No saliva thing for me, just really blinding headaches!! Had a really uncomfortable nights sleep last night too as kept having hot flushes and cramps. Tmi alert as well but I'm also having a lot of clear, watery discharge Trying so hard not to read too much into everything...... My af are soooooo unbelievable irregular that I never really get signs so not sure if the cramps are a good thing or a bad thing at this stage. I had 5 day blast put in on Monday so does that mean I'm 3dp5dt!!! 



Good luck to everyone today xxx


----------



## emu_robot

Ok, so took the test last night and got a BFP!! I was so shocked! Am I ok to be excited? I feel strangely un-phased... I think I'm worrying that I shouldn't be excited because there's so much that can go wrong. Aargh, will the anxiety ever stop?!


----------



## Jaci1984

Emu - congrats how many days post transfer are you and when's official test date?

Jem - you are 3dp5dt

Nicky - I hope that you test results come back better than they have been


----------



## JemJams

Massive congrats emu!!! So pleased for you!! 

Jaci- thanks for the clarity, I was struggling a bit!! 

xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Morning everyone! Good luck to all today's testers. 

Yey Emu have a dancing banana!   

Nicky, good luck for your test results today  

I'm 8dp5dt today, and still no symptoms as such. Hoping this will be 7th time lucky ...

Xx


----------



## bk2013

morning all

will catch up later with a brew on where everyone is upto in their 2ww

but thought i'd hop on over here as i had DDFET on Tuesday so am now in the dreaded 2ww.

good luck to everyone

xx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Hey can I join please? I had a five day blast put back yesterday morning. This is my first IVF cycle and so far it's gone so well that I can't help thinking it can't go on-I know, such a pessimist!
Jem jams I think our back stories are really similar; I had four goes at clomid as I have thin PCOS which got me ovulating but not pregnant. I'm also just a year older than you and my testing day is 27th so am following your progress with interest. Hope you're keeping well. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## 84Flossie

Morning everyone! Thank you for the warm welcome, it's lovely to see a few familiar names on here! 
This board moves way to quick for me and I can't keep up Sorry!
Just wanted to say congrats on all the BFPs and I'm so sorry to those with a BFN. 
I'm only 2dp5dt and feel "normal" so far! 
Good luck to anyone testing today, and good luck to everyone still enduring the 2ww! xx


----------



## emu_robot

Thanks so much everyone! Awesome dancing banana! You're all so lovely

Jaci - my OTD was yesterday. I'm never sure what the abbreviations are on this forum, but I'm 11 days post transfer, after day 5 blasto... So that's day 16, right? How do I say that? Haha! 

Xx


----------



## JemJams

I know this one thanks to jaci- you're 11dp5dt!!! Congrats again emu!!


----------



## bk2013

*84flossie* you are the same as me 2dp5dt. when is your OTD? mine is 29 Nov.
x


----------



## tillymint101

Morning Ladies,

How are you all feeling today? I am still nauseous and woke up with excess saliva again which I'm hoping is a good sign, still got cramping and last night had sharp pain in my right side.  Just want to know NOW!!! 
My otd is 24th which is 13dp5dt and I hate waiting this long.  My dw will not let me test much earl,ier but as her uncle is coming from Spain Monday to stay a few nights at ours she has agreed we can test 1 days early on the Monday morning as I don't want to test with him in the house really.  Problem is I'm at uni that morning and can't really miss it so now trying to persuade her that Sunday will be better lol!  Then we have the day to celebrate (hopefully) and tell our close family.  She is not budging from Monday tho  .  Technically tomorrow is our 9dp5dt so most people are allowed to test then but we have an extra 4 days to test from our clinic.  

eek xxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Dance we are at the same stage and no symptoms either. 

Bk and secret welcome.

Tilly I'm 8dp5dt and my otd is tomorrow but it's a blood test not a urine test. 

I've had enough now and literally want to pull my hair out tomorrow cannot come quick enough. 

Has anyone heard from misssd today?


----------



## danceintherain

Tilly - if you test on the Monday we will be testing together  I know what you mean about wanting to test on Sunday though, it will give you a clear day to let the news sink in. 

Jaci - no symptoms is the worst isn't it! On my second bfp I had no symptoms by OTD though. I even tested two days late as was sure it was a BFN!


----------



## miss sd

Morning ladies !


Congrats on all the BFP's!

So today is my OTD.  so off I went to sainsburys ( couldn't face the chemist again as would have been 16 tests in three days lol ). So the results I got today : 

First response - positive but STILL FAINT 
Sainsbury own : - positive with darker line 
Sainsburys digital - pregnant 

So I'm hoping that's conclusive !!


I haven't told my partner ive had any positives yet - didn't want to risk it incase it's a CP _ which it might still be of course but it seemed right to wait until test day to tell him. 

So I have five more tests lined up , he gets in a of 9pm so ill do a few tonight - he's in for a ruddy shock ) and then I'll save the other few and will do them daily. 

I know I seem crackers but at my age having never seen a positive Line I just literally can't believe it. 

I know it might all end at any time but I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts and obviously pray if it continues but will deal with it if it doesn't. 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Jaci1984

Congrats missd.  I hope it sticks x


----------



## JemJams

Massive congrats missed!! That's amazing!!! xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Congrats Mrs SD - official BFP! Hope it's all plain sailing from here


----------



## rach_h

congrats MissSd


----------



## Cornishfairy

Hi all,
Been reading this thread off and on.  I tested early sun which was 10dp3dt and had a negative.  Tested yesterday which was 13dp3dt. Must admit I didn't really study the stick for long.  Saw one line and thought that's it.  Told everyone it had not worked.  Went out for my first run since stimming. Tested today on the official day and it's a BFP. 
I have had no spotting etc and personally I felt everything was settling again.  Really proves the game isn't over till official day of testing.  Hope this gives some of you hope.


----------



## Jaci1984

Congrats Cornish


----------



## tillymint101

Congratulations Cornish and Miss SD!! xxx


----------



## miss sd

Thanks everyone !

Congrats Cornish x


----------



## Cornishfairy

Congrats to miss ad. Have been reading your roller coaster as I knew we had the same test date. Such a surreal day lol


----------



## emu_robot

I think we're all massively chuffed for you *Miss SD*!!

Which forum do I go onto after a BFP? I'm already fretting about the second test they've asked me to do next week. 
I don't think I can cope with the next stages without agonising over every detail with other people, haha 

x


----------



## tillymint101

Emu, just noticed you are same as me with dw donating to me as well as yours to you.  At least I think I've just noticed, I could have forgot knowing me lol!!  It's great doing this isn't it as I think we will both really feel part of the baby. xx


----------



## yoga31

Congratulations corning! Great news misssd xx

Tilly and emu I think egg donation is an amazing thing.

Hope everyone is well this evening. My legs ache so much I really don't want to stand at the sink and do the washing up.


----------



## JemJams

Congratulations Cornish!! So pleased for you!! 

Reassuring to hear that you had no symptoms too as I'm also feeling "normal" apart from the headaches. Even my bloat is going away!! 

I'm so paranoid about everything today- my puppy jumped up on me- he's quite big and can be quite boisterous but now have convinced myself that he might have stopped implantation. Came home and gutted the upstairs and now feeling bad that I'm worn myself out and now I won't get a Bfp. Bought prune juice which worked too well- sorry tmi!! Now thinking that might have jepordised everything.

Hate the wait!! Am only 3dp5dt too. 

xxx


----------



## teenyweeny

Miss sd - huge congratulations! I've been following ur progress on another board and was delighted to read that u got ur BFP! Just had to wish u well!! I'm 5.5 weeks pregnant and still in disbelief. I'm trying to enjoy every day and not worry!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## zzza

Just popped back on here to see how you ladies are doing. Miss sd congrats. Is this your otd? Sorry so many posts I got a bit lost. Congrats to any others with bfps. Teeny and I amd a few other fimilar names are now in the pregnancy forum in the early pregnancy so come over and join us. Lots of cont support there.


----------



## FlourPower

Hello all, I'd like to join in as I've been a lurker till now.
This is my 1st ICSI, EC was 09/11 and we got 16 eggs, by day 3 we had 7 embryos but only 1 that was behaving well (8 cells). We were a little sad to not get to a 5dt but still really pleased to have our 1 good looker transfered on 12/11. Got a call on Monday 16/11 from the clinic to say that none of our remaining embryos made it to blastocyst stage so there's none to freeze. 
So currently I am 7dp3dt and feeling worryingly normal body wise - bloating has subsided for the first time since stimms today, BBs are quite sore but that has been around since stimms too. I think I may have  had the odd twinge on and off but not very noticeable. Mentally I've been trying and struggling to keep a PMA.
Congratulations to all the BFP ladies and sorry to all still waiting for theirs.
Miss S D & Cornishfairy - your stories help me to stay positive!


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations Miss sd on the BFP! Like zzza and teenyweeny I have been keeping an eye on how you have been getting on and my fingers crossed for you. Looking forward to you joining us on the early scan forum   

Congratulations to all other BFPs


----------



## NatashaD

Flour power. 

Don't worry about not getting to day 5 blast. My first 2 rounds of ivf were double blast transfers and they didn't work. My 4th cycle was also a blast transfer and also didn't work. My day 3 transfer from 2013 is upstairs in his cot and my day 2 transfer is my latest bfp x


----------



## FlourPower

Thank's Natasha and congratulations


----------



## yoga31

Hi flour power 
I have DS from 3dt he was 8 cells. Good luck x

Jemjam hope you're feeling a big better - don't think you've done anything to stop implantation x


----------



## JemJams

Thanks yoga, just going a little 2ww crazy!! I was so positive yesterday but today I just feel like it's just not going to work this time. One of my best friends and my sil have both recently given birth and my little sister is due any day. I'm the only one in my circle of friends who hasn't got any kids and I just feel left behind. It's so hard seeing my parents getting excited about becoming grandparents for the first time and feel so guilty and awful that I can't join in too. 

Need to pull myself together as I'm only 3dp5dt and it's all to play for and we're lucky to have frosties too. 

xxxx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Congratulations Cornish, miss sd and any others I've missed....this really is the quickest board I've seen!

Yoga - I'm teaching 3-5 year olds at the moment, so lots of picking up children, tripping over toys and being at the receiving end of tantrums! What about you?

AFM, my hcg is still behaving and gone from 128.9 - 559 in 3 days.   Long may it continue! After 4 blood tests in 8 days I was fully expecting more bloods, but no.... Early scan at 7 weeks and just keep praying that it has been low levels because it was just a slow starter and this is not ectopic.


----------



## Jaci1984

ThAts great news Nicky.

Jem we all go a bit crazy in the 2ww and I had a couple of low days too. Mainly coz my stomach is so bloated/constipated I'm adament it's messing with things. Can't stand up properly it's so painful. Today's test day so I can stop pulling my hair out now!


----------



## secret_squirrel

Jemjams, I could have written that last post of yours! I'm 2d post transfer and all I can think is that if it's going to happen it should have happened now and I feel nothing!!! Aaaagh! Four of my five closest friends have had babies this year and the fifth is due at Christmas. I feel so excluded and terrified I'll never be in the club. It's so comforting to read of people's surprises and miracles on here. Reassures me that perhaps this isn't my one and only chance.


----------



## NatashaD

It's such a difficult thing to go through. Stay strong ladies and good luck to those who have test day today. X x x


----------



## rach_h

Hi ladies, feeling really down today and convinced it's a bfn for me. Having had hardly any symptoms I discovered last night some brown spotting and I know have the familiar subtle af cramps, plus the soreness in my boobs is going which seems to usually happen before af arrives. I haven't tested yet and I don't know if I want to or not as I know it's going to be negative. This is so hard!


----------



## secret_squirrel

Rach, I'm so sorry you're feeling like that. I was all psyched up to be cool and calm during the 2ww but it's way harder than I imagined and I've woken up feeling exactly the same as you this morning. Think your OTD is the day before mine. Thinking of you. X


----------



## JemJams

When is your otd rach?? 

Thanks for all the support ladies, it's such a hard and isolating process, most are so lucky to never experience it. Today's a new day though, going to take the beast out for his walk and then potter about for a bit!!

Good luck to all those testing today xxxx


----------



## rach_h

jemjams mt otd isnt until the 26th which feels like ages away given how i feel right now.  You are right how fortunate others are never to experience this horrible rollercoaster.

secret_squirrel  - yay a similar tester!  i was going to be cool and calm too and i sort of was until last night and today.  Honestly no symptoms are better than this!!x


----------



## secret_squirrel

Jemjams, Rach and me-our testing days are Wednesday, Thursday, Friday so I think we're all at about the same stage. And we're all first timers! Let's hope it's the first and only for all of us (unless we want to try for a sibling of course! ) 
What kind of dog have you got Jem? I keep thinking about going round to borrow the neighbours dog as they are massively therapeutic.
Rach, really sounds like you're suffering! Hope you feel better really soon. Psychological discomfort is enough isn't it?! Are you off work? X


----------



## rach_h

yay, we are all in it together for next week!!  fingers crossed for us all and i think we are all a similar age!

I am not off work, which is perhaps a good thing, though saying tht i spend most of my day worrying and searching the internet!  Its my sisters hen weekend next weekend too so at least  I will know one way or another before then plus that keeps me busy!

I wish i had a dog or a cat, as you say SS, they are very comforting!  Are you off work? xx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Hi everyone I'm a newbie  😚

I'm currently 3dp5dt ( hatching ) FET natural cycle. Had Treatments at Hewitt Centre Liverpool - This is my 3rd and final ivf . 1st failed , 2nd miscarriage 6 weeks ( think progesterone was holding it tbh ) . 

I'm so nervous about this absolutely no one knows I've had the treatment apart from my gp who signed me off work for 2ww.  Last time I had lots of symptoms but I think they were because of the drugs - this time I have absolutely no symptoms at all !  Would love to hear of any tips / advice to chill and try help implantation 😚😚  Xx


----------



## tillymint101

Jessie sorry to hear that's,  look after yourself xxx

Welcome clairemarie.  I don't really have any tips etc as don't even know yet if mine has implanted lol,  though I suspect it has as had staying pains and other weird things going on around day 2/3 and had nausea for a while now.  I think the main thing for me and dw is being positive it will happen?  Xx

Afm,  it's 9dp5dt today and not due otd until Tuesday although we have agreed to to test earlier on Sunday as I can't wait anymore.  I know technically we could find out today but dw said the clinic gave us that date for a reason so she wants to test as late as we can?  I just want to know either way now as I dream about it every night and we are making plans based around a positive result.  May try Nd persuade her for tomorrow.  How accurate will it be at 10dp5dt?? Anyone have any experience of this?  

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Jaci good luck today xx

Secret squirrel implantation can take up to day 12po  so don't worry if you've not had symptoms yet as you wouldn't technically get any if not implanted yet?  I got my first one around day 3 post 5dt. Xx

Rach, whay day are you?  I have read that people who get bfp sometimes have no symptoms and can spot etc so don't count yourself out yet.  Plus a lot of symptoms people are having are maybe due to the meds as well so of this was a normal conception there may not be any symptoms to notice?  Xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Tillymint - technically 10d05dt is the day after your period would be due if it were a normal cycle - so I imagine it's pretty reliable. By 12dp5dt your hcg should have doubled again. 

Welcome clairemarie - we're on our 7th transfer now and quickly coming to the end of our journey, so I think I can empathise - the pressure is huge. I think that absence of symptoms is pretty normal for a natural FET, and it's still very early, so don't worry about that. Relaxation-wise, I've avoided any work stress and have dialled down my workout routine. Wish I could give you better advice about chilling but I probably need help in that regard myself! Good luck!


----------



## rach_h

Thanks tillymint i am trying not to get too upset about it but I am 10dp5dt today so I think its a bit late for implantation!? good luck testing at the weekend, i think i might crack and do it then too.  Surely the trigger should be gone by now, or do all the other drugs make a difference too? x


----------



## JemJams

Ss, he is a 6 month golden Labrador and he is my world- I'm a crazy dog lady. We've always wanted a dog but always put it off because we both work etc and we were hoping to have a child first. After the clomid/letrozol disasters and then finding out that my sister was pregnant we just went out and got him!! We even made some changes to our working hours and got a dog walker who comes in twice a day. We both have reasonably well paid jobs and I figured we could afford the walker whilst we were both working full time and ideally we wouldn't need her if I got my Bfp! 

He's really filled a gap in my life and in many ways he's like having a baby as he needs so much nurturing and he gives so much back- my and my dh have even argued about his routine and what boundaries we should have in place!!! He's so funny and makes us laugh so much, he also loves to snuggle which is lovely. It's definitely helped having him- we're taking him to a dog friendly cafe tomorrow!! 

I am now 4dp5dt and no bleeding or anything. Trying to stay positive but it's so hard. I've decided take next week off work too- I know it's decadent  but just know I wouldn't be any use. I work in child protection and you need such a thick skin and I know it'll be crazy since I've ready been off for a few weeks. I've given so much to my work I feel that I need to just look after myself for this period. Feel bad that everyone else seems to be working though!!! 

Rach, if your otd isn't till next week a bit of spotting could be good news 

xxxx


----------



## JemJams

Rach, just saw your post. Do what's best for you re testing but I've seen lots of ladies who've had spotting and still gone in to have bfp. Big hugs xxx 

Hi clairemarie, lovely to see you here and congrats in bring pupo- stay strong xxxxx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Ah thank you for all your well wishes 😚😚

I'm trying to relax had acupuncture before and after transfer and felt extremely relaxed,  I'm closing my eyes every now and again and imagining my little frostie getting nice and warm and snuggly in there and staying where it's cosy!!!  I know I sound mad 😃.

Lots of luck to you all ! Xxxx


----------



## miss sd

My OTD was yesterday and I had some spotting Mon and Tues - only a tiny bit, not enough to show on a pad but just when I wiped.

sorry if anyone's eating breakfast

anyway I called the clinic and they said that is absolutely nothing to worry about and it can be normal during early pregnancy

ive had cramps off and on but apart from that no other major symptoms

So I did another three tests last night when my Partner got home - I hadn't told him id had any positives so he had no idea - he didn't believe me when I did the first one.  So I did  a second and then a third and all still BFP!

He was really shocked but also very cautious as its so early.  I'm getting loads of twinges in my stomach now and getting really paranoid but hopefully that's normal.

I've left a message for my clinic and hopefully they will book me in for six week scan if I get to that point

Good luck for anyone testing today - this two week wait is HORRENDOUS!!


----------



## secret_squirrel

Hello Clairemarie, you think you sound crazy? I've actually found myself talking to my embryo!!! Out loud. Really rooting for you, sounds like you've had a tough ride. X
Jemjams, there are few things in this world as adorable as a golden Labrador, I'm very jealous!! I had one growing up and he was gorgeous. Hope you both had a nice walk and the rain held off.
Rach, if your 10 days in sounds like your clinic is really making you wait! Do you know why they've given you such a late test day? I was going to have the full 2w off work but I 'm going crazy in the house and figured after the first few days it probably won't affect the outcome so (somewhat recklessly) just signed up for a 12 hour shift at the weekend! 
I think you just have to play it by ear re working/not working. I'm lucky that I'm self employed and can dip in and out. Jem, you should definitely enjoy your time with the pup guilt free; you deserve it!
Tilly, thank you so much for the reassurance, really good to hear. When else in our lives are we going to be wishing for nausea, pain and discomfort?? Crazy times!
Xx


----------



## tillymint101

Danceinrain,  thanks.  I am not sure re my cycle as it's been a bit messed up but it sometimes is 32 days length?  Last one was around 60 days as I had been given contraceptive pill which then led to admission to hospital in Turkey on my honeymoon due to blood clot and I don't know if I had a period then as I had to stop the tablet.  All very confusing lol!  I had norithesterone at start of this cycle to make sure I was on period similar time to dw who donated to me.  I think tomorrow will be ok to test?  I really want to know now but so worried in case it's negative.  

Secret squirrel I talk to my embaby all the time,  I tell her about the great life she will have if she sticks about lol.  Like I'm trying to persuade her, my dw talks to her as well.  Also,  I believe she is a girl already  

Rach,  you are one day ahead of me.  I think a test should be pretty accurate in the next day or so?  The spitting could be normal even at this time of cycle.  My sister spotted during her pregnancies and more so when she went for scans etc as she thinks her insides were aggravated? I Def think the trigger should have gone now,  although I didn't have it as dw went through stims I read that it comes out within about 5 days? 

Jemhams, I am a final year student (mature lol)  and so not working atm and taking it pretty Easy during the 2ww. Even putting off my uni work oops.  But I Def say enjoy some relax time without guilt.  The only strenuous thing I'm doing is volunteering and looking after the cats who are little terrors atm.  Xxx


----------



## rach_h

I am not sure why they do such a long wait, 16 days especially after a 5dt.  Anyhow i called them up and they said to come in for a scan, so I guess I will find out this afternoon.  Im going to try really hard not to cry in front of them!!

I might try accupuncture next time for relaxation, was a bit sceptical at first but given what people say about it i think I will try it!  If anyone has any London recommendations please let me know!


xx


----------



## JemJams

Are great Rach, hopefully you'll know this afternoon. Good luck xx


----------



## Natt

I've just worked out this would be day 34 of my cycle & still no AF test day is Monday. Starting to think it's worked but don't want to tempt fate :S really want to test now!


----------



## tillymint101

Good luck Rach,  keeping fingers crossed xx 

Natt,  have you not tested yet?  That's really good if you're day 34. When is otd?  Xx


----------



## km2015

Hi Ladies
I'm afraid I'm out   confirmed chemical pregnancy. Will go off meds today. I have learned so much this first cycle and have such a better understanding for the next. Thanks for the support. This site is brilliant.
To those with BFPS...I wish you a healthy and fabulous 9 months ahead. Those waiting...good luck! I hope its your magical month! Xx 
Miss SD....good luck and woo hoo. Thanks for all the chats. I'm delighted for you. Xx


----------



## Jaci1984

KM I am so sorry to hear that. Don't give up 

Afm I have been dreading the call told them not to ring me before 3.30 so I could make sure I was indoors. It came back positive I am in complete shock. I have felt so rubbish that i was adament it hadn't worked. I'm back for a second blood test Tuesday and hope it's still good news.


----------



## JemJams

Km, I'm so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself. 

Jaci- massive congrats!! Can I ask if you had any signs or implantation bleeding?? 

xxx


----------



## miss sd

Hi Kim just sent you a pm , so sorry to hear this.  As you say you've learnt a lot and you can come back fighting  in the new year.  Good luck for your next round xx 

Congratulations jaci!! X


----------



## bk2013

*km* so sorry - take care xx

*jaci* - huge congratulations xx

*natt* - fingers crossed xx

AFM - was expecting delivery of pregnyl tomorrow but it has been delayed until tuesday so stressing about that. 3dp5dt - stitch like pains all day.

xx


----------



## Jaci1984

Jem I had nothing at all. Ive had really period pains since transfer and I've gone off tea completely but that's it.


----------



## tillymint101

Sorry to hear that km,  take some time and look after yourself xx

Congrats jaci!  Brilliant news. Xxx

Well,  I stupidly persuaded dw to let me poas this afternoon (9dp5dt). My urine was very diluted but I wasted 2 sticks to see if anything would show up on it which it didn't.  Even though I knew it prob wouldn't it's still got me stressed out about it.  Tbh the urine was really really watery and I'm hoping that the fmu tomorrow will give us a better result.  Wish I hadn't done it now.  😬 xx


----------



## JemJams

Well big congrats jaci, really amazing news!!!

I have twinges every now and again but nothing else apart from the occasional headache but even they've got better. I don't have periods very often naturally so out of sync with my body in that sense. Wish they'd either put you to sleep during the 2ww or have you constantly hooked up to a super sensitive scanner so you know what's happening at all times!!! 

xxx


----------



## Natt

Congrats to the + and sorry to hear about the - (hugs)
Tilly my OTD is Mon 23rd but we've agreed to test Sunday...I wanna test now! Or tomorrow morning!...
I see you tested early don't worry it's not over till it's over there's a reason for the 2ww!
X


----------



## danceintherain

Really sorry *km* 

Jaci - congrats, glad it was worth the wait 

Tilly - you're not out yet - it's much better to test in the morning. If your blast implanted two days after transfer and hcg levels then doubled every 48 hours (conservative estimate), then tomorrow your hcg levels would be around 16, so should be high enough to test so long as you get a sensitive test. There is such a thing as 'late implantation' though, just to confuse matters! (This is why I'm waiting till Monday as I need a definite answer!)


----------



## secret_squirrel

Rach, don't keep us in suspense...! I didn't even know that scans showed anything this early which shows what an amateur I am! 
Jemjams, I'm the same; momentary twitches and fleeting headaches only, probably all of which are a mere figment of my imagination! Your comment about a sedated 2 week wait really made me laugh. It's so hard being on your own after weeks and months of constant clinical intervention isn't it?
X


----------



## Jaci1984

Thanks guys. I still haven't done a pee on a stick. Feel I want to just to see the line. 

Tilly try again in the morning if it's really diluted. Urine tests take longer to turn a result than blood test x


----------



## JemJams

Ss, I lmos exactly what you mean, haven't gone more than 3 days in the last few weeks without a blood test or scan and now I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting to see!!! Just back from cinema and wondering if the suspense and pop corn had a positive or negative affect on implantation?? I'm a complete nutter!! 

Go on jaci, poas!!! It'll be amazing to see those 2 lines!! 

xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Thanks girls, 

Danceinrain I didn't know anything about hcg levels before but have Google it now and see what you mean.  We are doing the test in the morning so keeping everything crossed overnight.  Eek xx


----------



## rach_h

Km I'm so sorry, big hugs  

Jack massive congrats, defo poas just for yourself!

Tilly definitely do a test first thing, thinking of 

Squirrel I have to say I was confused as to why she wanted a scan now but it was an internal to see if everything is normal, whatever that is haha, which it is so I guess that's a good thing. Bleeding has stopped for now so hopefully it stays that way. Too scared to test early though!! Though I have a test sitting on the side it's so tempting!!

Jem jams I love your idea of complete sedation, we would all be sane then!! At least we have I'm a celeb to make us laugh!

Xx


----------



## rach_h

Sorry just seen my last post has missed half the words, but I think you get the gist, wasn't my fault honest!!


----------



## tillymint101

Rach,  that's good news then that nothing bad came up in the scan.  When's your otd?  Xz


----------



## Natt

Well I sneakily got up early & tested with a cheapo one from the £1 shop! Today is 2wks since DIUI & AF was due wed...still no arrival.... A faint positive line came up that disappeared by the time I persuaded my partner to go look at it (making out I hadn't seen it yet lol) Pants!
So we took the official test from the clinic & its negative...still none the wiser...This is why don't test before the day! Ours is Monday & yes if AF still isn't here tomorrow morn we will probably test again 
Fingers crossed & good luck everyone it's amazing how many things you already plan/fantasise for your life in those few seconds of a could be positive xox


----------



## JemJams

Aw nat a faint line and no af are good signs though?? Hopefully you'll know soon- 2 more sleeps!!! 

I feel terrible today, headachy and just achy in general, think I'm coming down with something! I was so tired last night I fell asleep on the couch and had really strange dreams!!

Other than that no other pregnancy symptoms apart from a few mild twinges and sore boobs but that could be from the progesterone. 

xxx


----------



## danceintherain

Just bobbing in quickly to say good luck to all the testers today x

Natt, what a capricious POAS, you should return it! Fingers crossed for tomorrow x 

I have a busy weekend so hopefully will be distracted enough not to test until OTD on Monday.  Would probably have tested Sunday but am meeting with a group of old school friends so it wouldn't be great timing.


----------



## Natt

Danceinthe rain you have the same otd as me, roll on Monday!

I don't think £1 shop would take a pee stick back already used might give it a try 

Good luck all! X


----------



## yoga31

Natt fingers crossed for you.
Dance in rain enjoy your busy weekend 
Tilly have you tested yet? Good luck
Km sorry to hear that  

Any one else got spotting? I gave slight cramps too.


----------



## tillymint101

Hi yoga, 
Yes tested with fmu this morning and nothing came up.  Feeling really crap now.  I am 10dp5dt today so expected a faint line if I was positive.  My dw says we are testing too early as otd is Tuesday but I am sure tests would show something now?  I am trying to work out if things are different for me as I ovulate later than dw technically as was ovulating at time of et or slightly after where they count her ovulation at ec.  Does this make a difference for dates to test?  Or am I just being hopeful? 
I think  I had implantation pains around day 3 early in morning,  so trying to figure out if my hcg isn't high enough yet.  

I have nausea,  cramping and sharp twinges,  af pains,  slightly sore boobs and nips but these are getting less sore 😥.  Really upset now and wish I had waited.  I really think I'm pregnant as well which is messing me up.  Xx


----------



## yoga31

Give it more time tilly. What kind of test did you use?
How much estrogen / progesterone are you taking? 

Having a lie down. Hopefully can get this bleeding/spotting to stop.


----------



## Rach9520

Hi ladies please may I join in ? 

Yesterday I had 2 FET transferred day 5 blastocysts ..., DH is being very very over protective as this is our last chance. Yesterday was all very overwhelming had 5 people in the room for the transfer and my consultant was there too wh oh is the first time I've seen him since we started this whole process. He even gave me a kiss and a hug on the way out and told me to make him proud and make a baby ... X x x 

Good luck to everyone x x x x


----------



## tillymint101

I used a frer test as well,  that's what's bothering me.  I guess it would show up already if I was pregnant?  Devastated x


----------



## secret_squirrel

Hey Rach9520, that sounds like a dramatic transfer and what a sweet doctor you have. It's got to work with magic words like that!  why is it your last chance though? Enjoy the next few days of guilt free sofa time! X
Jem, hope you haven't caught some nasty winter virus and that everything you're feeling is just the embryo showing you who's boss! I've had a few more twinges today but there are so many possible explanations you just have to try not to read anything into anything, don't you?!
Tilly, I really hope your intuition rather than the pee stick is right! Definitely doesn't sound like you're out yet. Hugs! X


----------



## Ldw1804

Tilly, hang in there. I think your timing might be slightly off. Testing is usually 14 days after you ovulate and even then it can take a few more days sometimes for hcg to be high enough to show even for the very sensitive tests.  My OTD is 17 days after ec (which they take as my ovulation date ). so if you didn't ovulate until the transfer or after transfer I think the hcg levels may still be too low to show.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hi rach9520, welcome to the board.

Yoga, sounds a good idea to try to take it easy.

Nat & dancingintherain, best of luck for Monday!

Jemjams, sorry you are feeling rubbish today. Rest up. Your sedation comment made me laugh and if it was an option I'd sign up for it. This wait is killing me!

Rach h, I'm glad the scan went ok. When is OTD?

84flossie, how are you doing?

Best wishes to the rest of you lovely ladies.

Afm, the waiting is killing me. Having af stomach and back ache for the last few days, but hoping it is just the progesterone. No other symptoms. Trying to stay positive and I keep having chats with the embies to motivate them   . I had a bit of a panic this morning where I just thought this hasn't worked, I wanted to test but I know it is too early. The longer I can stay in the bubble the better.


----------



## secret_squirrel

Ldw your OTD is the same as mine; roll on Friday! X


----------



## yoga31

Tilly I think Ldw is right .... my first ivf the wait was 16 days after transfer.  I too hope your feeling is right x
Welcome rach x


----------



## tillymint101

Thanks ldw and yoga. 

I am really stressing which I can't really afford to do as got so much uni work his weekend.  I was always taking po as dw ovulation so maybe I am wrong doing that?  Going to try and be positive until otd Tuesday and then see what happens.  I always wonder why they give you such long waits though?  Xx

Ldw apparently af pain can be a good sign?  Xx


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi secret squirrel, definitely roll on friday 

Hopefully it is Tilly. Sounds like a good plan


----------



## JemJams

Thanks lwd, feel much better now I'm up and about, sound like an old woman!! My bloat is back today but it might just be from all the pop corn I ate last night??!! 

I'm trying not to think about it but it's on my mind all the time, I'm not even tempted to test early as want to be pupo for as long as possible. Just going to keep busy. 

Also those bloody pessaries are doing my head in- after 9 days it's all pretty disgusting down there ahem tmi!! 

Stay strong ladies xxx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi ladies can I join. My test day is Monday 30th!
JemJams, I was just saying this morning that the pessaries are no where near as bad as I was expecting but only been using them for 5 days so perhaps I have it all to come!


----------



## Godiva

Hi,
Been reading here for couple of days now since i had d-iui on Monday. I recognise many symptoms people describe and also wknder what they mean, if they mean anything... . small stabs in lower abdomen (left and right), a small cramp every now and then, Back pain like af,... I know i am over optimistic, have been told 15% chance, but i feel with everything we have been through and all the extras i have been given and how pleased clinic seemed with ds parameters (forgot all the numbers they gave of ciurse) it should go fine first shot.
I am convinced most of my symptoms are due to gas, but can not help wondering what is going on in there... Otd 30/11, but will probably not be able to resist testing by the end of next week...


----------



## miss sd

Hi ladies who got a BFP where do we post now waiting for six week scan ? I feel like a fraud going there but I now have a different level of anxiety and need to see how everyone else is feeling.  !!


----------



## Jaci1984

Miss in the early pregnancy and waiting for scans forum


----------



## Patsy76

Miss sd if you go to the early pregnancy and waiting for early scan forum part 17 you should see some familiar names!


----------



## Natt

Game over for us this cycle AF arrived like the sneezy little b%+#h that she is!
Exactly 2weeks to the day after treatment!
It's funny how for about 30seconds in my mind this morning I was pregs.
Thinking we might have xmas off & try again next year.
Good luck to everyone who's still to test & hugs to those who didn't get there this cycle. Everything happens exactly as it should & when it should...there is a reason 
Xox


----------



## Jaci1984

Natt sorry to hear that. When is otd?


----------



## JemJams

Really sorry nat, big hugs xxxx


----------



## tillymint101

Natt sorry to hear that.  Xx


----------



## yoga31

So sorry natt


----------



## danceintherain

Sorry *Natt*, hope you are ok  Sounds like a good idea to have a bit of a break over Christmas xx


----------



## ATHRYN

Hi can I please join the group?

Age: 35
I had ICSI at ARGC on Friday, November 13   
3 Day TF with Three embryos - Grade 4 (11 cells), Grade 3 (8 cells), Grade 3 (Compounded)

Am going through the daunting 2WW.  Initially I felt like the cramping on Day 1-Day 3 post transfer was a good thing.  However, it stopped day 4 (which freaked me out) and then started again and doesn't seem to be stopping.  Really scared I'm going to get my AF    But then I have a stretching and pulling sensation down there.  Sometimes some fluttering.  Extremely emotional....I just watched a trailer for Brooklyn and Dressmaker and started crying!  I get exhausted randomly in the day...Feel like I'm driving myself    

Has anyone else had any of the above symptoms?


----------



## danceintherain

Hi Athryn 

The symptoms you mentioned all sound very promising. I've never had a successful pregnancy unfortunately, but have had a couple of BFPs and do remember having that odd pulling sensation before my first BFP. With my second pregnancy I was so exhausted I'd have to take naps in the day and take breaks even when walking short distances (I'm usually hugely active)! Hopefully it's an embryo (or two!) implanting and settling in. Have heard lots of good things about ARGC - good luck


----------



## Jaci1984

Hi Athryn, how did you find argc? I'm with their partner clinic NewLife. They were amazing. 

I had loads of period pains and got a BFP. Still getting them so try not to worry. When is your otd?


----------



## JemJams

Morning athryn, welcome to the board!! I agree with dancing those sound promising!! 

I woke up in the middle of the night with loads of abdominal pain- enough to wake me up. I suffer from ibs so not sure if if was that but some of the pain felt lower and not the usual ibs cramps. I'm also still getting night sweats and I'm shattered- keep falling asleep on the couch!! I'm thirsty all the time too. Think these could all be down to the progesterone though?? I'm 6dp5dt now 3 more sleeps till my blood test. 

Oh and my bloat which had almost gone is starting to come back again but no where near as bad as after ec.

I went for a long walk yesterday followed by a pub lunch in an attempt to stay busy- not sure if my body is the way it is because of the progesterone, a bfp, af or because I maybe did too much yesterday?? 

Xxxxx


----------



## AnnaC3

Hi everyone, can I join you please? Nice to see some familiar names from the cycle buddies board (hi *JemJams*, *Ldw1804*!). I'm 1dp5dt (otd 2nd Dec) and already feeling like this is the longest 11 days of my life. I noticed a little bit of clear discharge this morning (sorry TMI) - anyone know if this is normal? Obviously I've already convinced myself it's my embryo escaping 
Have a lovely Sunday everyone Xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Hey, I noticed a lot of people wondering whether their symptoms are due to an imminent period but doesn't progesterone delay that in pretty much all cases?
Hi Anna, your comment about your embryo escaping really made me laugh!


----------



## yoga31

Welcome Anna and Athryn 

Agree with squirrel that the progesterone will hold off AF until you stop taking it - at least it does for me anyway as I take it as part of my regular hrt? However it does give you the feeling of AF.

How many pessaries is everyone on? I take 4. 2 am 2 pm. 

Still some light spotting this morning. A slightly dark positive on tesco test.... fingers crossed .... 

Anyone testing today... Lots of good luck xx


----------



## JemJams

Hi Anna!! Congrats on being pupo and welcome to the crazy 2ww!! 

I'm still feeling bloated and keep getting pains in my lower abdomen and generally just feeling massive. Argh am just sick of this not knowing xxxx


----------



## ATHRYN

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for the wishes, advice and positive encouragement  It's comforting to know I'm not the only one feeling this way.

*JemJam's* I'm having my blood test on Wednesday as well ! The closer it gets to the big day the longer it takes for the days to pass. You thirsty and having night sweats as well? It's good that your sleeping and resting. When I had my first and second IVF attempts I never felt thirsty or tired and both of those resulted in BFN. So, I'm thinking it's a good sign to feel thirsty and tired this time around. 

*Jaci*, Congratualtions!  When did you find out you're pregnant?

I didn't even know ARGC had a partner clinic. I had two failed IVF attempts before choosing ARGC. I was told to expect an intense experience and so I think I was a little prepared. Overall I'm extremely happy that we chose ARGC because two positive things have come out of the experience to date. One, I found out I have an auto immune problem, which they remedied through medication. Two, the close monitoring system proves it works.... I had 14 eggs collected this cycle. I've never had more than 5 before. I'm really hoping for a third positive outcome on Wednesday 

*Dancin in the rain*, when is your otd for this cycle? Thanks for the wishes. I'm praying for a BFP on Wed. 

*AnnaC3*, I had clear discharge for the few days, but now it just happens mostly in the morning. I'm not sure if it's from the progestorone?

*Yoga31*, I'm taking 3 pessaries a day... Morning, afternoon and evening.

Has anyone had to go in for blood tests PT? I had to go on alternate days since PT (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday) but then last night when ARGC called they told me I don't have to come in until my OTD.... Slightly freaking out about why they've stopped testing... did they see something in my results to indicate I'm not pregnant?


----------



## hollyD78

Hello everyone,

I know this board is for November testers but I can't find a December one? I test on the 4th of December. ET today and 2 early blasts back on board.

X


----------



## BrummyMummy

Hi everyone, may I join?  nice to see some familiar names here. Hope to hear of lots of bfps! 

I'm now 4dp5dt. Had a really swollen left ovary on transfer day which is still twingy but much better. Am really stressed about not being able to rest. Our almost two year old spiked a fever on transfer day, has some awful cold/cough thing, and now is also teething (huge molar breaking through-ouch!). I haven't slept for more than an hour at a time since transfer and I've been up at the crack of dawn (4.30!) with her each day.  I'm really worrying about the impact it'll be having on our embie  and wondering how it's going to thrive when I feel so run down! I've also broken the rule about heavy lifting and picked her up a few times. She's desperate for cuddles  

Am already feeling desperate to know the outcome. I have a load of internet cheapie tests stashed away from years ago and I'm already tempted to find them. I intended to wait until OTD but my husband is also on symptom watch, and driving me mad, so it'll be hard not to crack and test early! 

Lots of luck and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Athryn I found out on Friday. I chose Newlife after a failed cycle. We had money for one go only and we decided to go with somewhere that did everything. I've felt in such safe hands. Only got 2 eggs last cycle and 11 this time. My dr was the second at Argc before he opened his own clinic.

Yoga I do one pessary in the morning and an progesterone injection in the evening. Last cycle I just had two pessaries a day. 

Welcome brummy and Anna and good luck for the 2ww


----------



## 84Flossie

Afternoon ladies
Sorry not been around my poor grandad was admitted to hospital so been a very worrying few days! But thankfully he is recovering at home now! 

Sorry for the lack of personals I'm on my phone. How's everyone doing? Lovely to see so many familiar names joining, good luck being PUPO to the new ladies! 

Is anyone testing tomorrow? Best of luck to you! 

I'm not having the best of days, aside from a few twinges in the first day or two I haven't had any cramping but I got up to some light brown spotting today. This is how all my periods normally start so I feel crap today. I know it's not over till it's over but it feels like the beginning if the end! As much as I want to know now I want to stay in my bubble of possibility! Sorry for the me me me post just having one of those days! I really hope everyone else is doing ok during this excruciating time. Sticky baby dust and love to all xx


----------



## tillymint101

Morning, 

I did a other poas this morning and it was negative again.  I am 11dp5dt and although otd isn't for another 2 days still think I'm out this time.  Trying to deal with it and come to terms with the fact this one hasn't worked.  Feeling really upset and have been dreaming about my baby.  
Still have a lot of the symptoms but I guess these are due to pessaries?  Xx


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi Anna, holly and Brummymummy it is lovely to see you on here.

Brummymummy, I know they tell us to be careful, but if this was via a non ivf proceess, we would carry on as normal. I don't think you've effected your chances.

84flossie, hang in there it's not over yet. Brown spotting is old blood. Thinking about you.

Tillymint, I'm sorry honey, I'm still holding out hope for you though.

Athryn, welcome to the board.

Yoga the dark positive sounds good.

Secret squirrel, you were asking about af and progesterone. Last cycle my af arrived on time 14 days after ec( which is taken as ovulation date). I was worried the progesterone support had not worked as  my understanding of what it was supposed to do was the same as yours. My consultant said that there was not a problem, that it was supposed to stop early bleeding which might impact on implantation but didn't always stop the af if the cycle had failed. So confusing, so it may stop af, but it might not and some spotting/ bleeding does not necessarily mean it is af and hasn't worked. I'm fretting about it now because my af is due tomorrow/Tuesday and I'll be devastated if it arrives on time and I don't make it to OTD like last time.  It doesn't help that the af symptoms are the same as the progesterone side effects! Sorry for the ramble. How are you today?

Jemjams, hope you are doing ok.

Hello to everyone else, I hope today finds you well. 

Xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Ldw, thanks for clarifying. I have such irregular periods that i doubt mine will beat me to OTD but you never know! Feeling very disheartened today, really scared it hasn't worked and it was such a dream cycle and text book embryo that I find it hard to believe I'll do that well again, i.e if I can't even keep my embryo when conditions are optimal what hope is there?! Sorry to hear  you're  feeling a bit negative today too. Guess it comes in waves for us all because no matter how much we try and second guess things none of us can predict the future.  
Flossie, sorry to hear about your grandad. That's really tough for you at a time like this especially. X
Jem, I'm very excited for you, something is definitely happening! X


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi everyone (inc those from cyclebuddies board) I'm so happy to get to ask to join. Feels like the final sprint after the hurdles to get to this point.

So, my background is below, but in summary, I had ET yesterday and for the last 24hours I've done nothing but eat sleep, watch DVDs and obsessively Google success rates. My husband thinks I'm nuts and has offered to confiscate my phone! Hell no! But I will stop my 'research'.

My official test date is 3rd Dec, but going to test on the 30th because I'm impatient.


----------



## Ldw1804

Hang in there secret squirrel. I think we all get scared the closer it gets. Thank goodness for this forum, it helps keep me sane! X

Hi Claire, welcome to the board. I completely get being in research mode!


----------



## JemJams

Hey ladies, 

Ldw- so sorry to hear about your granddad, pleased he's in the mend. 

Brummymummy- I'm sorry to hear you're little one isn't feeling well, I agree with Ldw though- if we hadn't been through this crazy process we'd be none the wiser, I keep beating myself up for all sorts of crazy things but try to remember that at this stage in a natural cycle I would just be doing what i normally do. 

Flossie, you still have a few days to go and think having that 'it's not over till it's over' is a good thing to bear in mind- easier said that done!! 

Clairemarie, I've been trying to keep busy through eating, trips to the cinema walks etc. I feel like I haven't eaten the most healthiest but I'm sneaked fruit and veg in when I can and religious still drinking 3l's a day!!! Got to do what you've got to do!! 

Ss, I'm exactly the same my af's are few and far between, maybe 2-4 times a year if I'm looking. We haven't got a good relationship and she's so unpredictable, had to take progesterone to bring on a af before I even got started and I waited 3 weeks instead of the predicted 1-2!! I swear she did it out of spite!! I think af will either make an unexpected appearance before otd or more likely I will be waiting ages after beta if it confirms a bfn. That's what happened with my last round of letrozol, I didn't have af despite it being confirmed that I wasn't pregnant and that I had ovulated and I was left wondering if I had in fact ovulated or whether I was pregnant!! 

Please don't lose hope though, these things can work!!! 

xxx


----------



## 84Flossie

Tilly I'm sorry to hear that hun, still hopefull that it's not OTD yet though so it's not over till its over! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Ldw thanks hun! How was your time away with your friend? Thanks for the info on the progesterone! I thought the same but what you said makes sense! I'm thinking of you too! I hope and pray you get through with no AF hun, not to much longer till OTD now! 

Ss sorry to hear you are feeling down today too! Seems to be hitting us all at the same time! So glad we have each other for support! 

Claire welcome over here! Another milestone reached! I have found myself googling every 5 minutes too! I usually find it just confuses me more though so I'm trying to kerb it! Lol

Jen jams thank you! Glad to hear you are still being positive, in going to try and wake up tomorrow and have a positive day! 
xx


----------



## bk2013

*tillymint101* dont give up hope yet. on my first tx i didnt get a positive POAS test at all but blood confirmed BFP. so fingers crossed xx

AFM - 5dp5dt - got the most awful bruises from clexane injections - big black circle bruises about 2" diameter. had bad cramps/twinge pains for past 2 days and today had some spotting - hopefully this is all to do with implantation.

hope everyone is ok. will catch up with where everyone is at later on

xx


----------



## danceintherain

Athryn - my OTD is tomorrow. It's my 7th IVF (7th time lucky I hope), and I had two blasts transferred. 

Tilly - sorry it was still bfn for you today. It's pretty impossible to determine anything from our symptoms, as our symptoms can easily be the side effects of meds, which is a pretty mean trick.  I did think that the nausea you were feeling sounded like a pregnancy symptom though.  

Bk2013 - wow that really interesting that you got a bfn on POAS but you were really BFP. Our clinic only does a urine test (we have to do it ourself at home and then call them with the result). How long after transfer did you test? 

Brummymummy- I agree with everyone else, I honestly don't think you'll have harmed your chances at all. My clinic always hands out a long written list of 'dos and don'ts' for the 2ww, but almost none of them is evidence-based - they even admit that as they hand over the leaflet. My theory is that they give it to us so that we can feel that we have a bit of control over the process! 

AFM I can't believe OTD is tomorrow. Have bought two FRERs and also have the test my clinic gave me. Will probably be testing at 4am! Good luck to everyone else testing in the morning xxx


----------



## bk2013

*danceintherain* i tested 9, 10 and 11 dp3dt. bloods were 11dp3dt. this time im due to test 12dp5dt which is in a week and i am not going to test early and will have bloods the day after OTD.


----------



## danceintherain

Thanks bk2013 - I'll be 12dp5dt on OTD tomorrow. To be fair my clinic does ask us to retest two days later if it's a BFN, just in case.


----------



## tillymint101

Danceinrain ooh,  gl for tomorrow.  Hope you sleep ok tonight?  Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jaci1984

Good luck to all testers tomo x


----------



## yoga31

Tilly I'm sorry to read your news   what would be your next step?
Good luck tomorrow dance in rain! Let us know ASAP! I totally agree about that 2ww leaflet!! I couldn't not hoover for two weeks! BTW 7 ivf good are a strong lady x

Hi Claire welcome to the wait - how are you feeling? 

Flossie sorry to read about you'd grandad x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Good luck to all still to test 
 to those with negative results and   to those with positive.

AFM I can't get off this board. My low hcgs might be doubling but as it still might be ectopic, I feel a fraud going to a due date board until I have my scan on 2nd Dec...I also feel like I might jinx things!

It's like ANOTHER 2ww...


----------



## danceintherain

I am in quite a bit of shock but just tested and it's positive! Really trying not to count my chickens as I've been here before a couple of times, but I'm cautiously optimistic - perhaps it really is 7th time lucky! I also had no symptoms so was completely expecting BFN. 

Did two tests - my clinic test and the FRER. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today. Thanks so much for all the support and well wishes on here xxx


----------



## JemJams

Massive congratulations dancing- I am so pleased for you!!! Whoop whoop!!! xxxx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Congratulations Dancing, that's incredible news!!!!!

I will be positive and optimistic on your behalf. This is your time xx


----------



## Ldw1804

Wonderful news dancein! So pleased for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Congrats dancing that's great news


----------



## bk2013

*dancing* congratulations xx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Aww dancing! That's made my day! Enjoy it. Xx


----------



## yoga31

YEY!!! CONGRATULATIONS Dance!


----------



## danceintherain

Aw thanks everyone! Xxx 

Am starting to believe this might actually be the one! The clinic called and my first scan is Tuesday 8th so I guess I'll be moving to the 'Early scans' board now for a bit more waiting! I'll be checking in everyone's progress on here - I know there's others on here who are testing today too - and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you.


----------



## rach_h

Congratulations Dance!!  Wonderful news for you    

Wow, its a big test week this week, i am nervous for us all!  What order are we all in?  I am on Thursday
xxx


----------



## ATHRYN

Congratulations Dance!!!  I'm so happy for you!!!  Enjoy the feeling  

Good luck to anyone else testing today.

Rach I'm on Wednesday ... definitely a big test week.  Feeling excited and nervous


----------



## Ldw1804

I'm Friday  

Good luck to anyone testing today! Xxx


----------



## rach_h

Athryn i am nervous too, especially as i doubt its worked, I know af is trying to get through but I am on so much poreogesterone its having a hard time doing that!! x


----------



## secret_squirrel

I'm Friday. Trying to plan something nice to do every day this week to distract myself.


----------



## JemJams

Hey ladies so have gone from hardly any symptoms to the dreaded bloat returning!! I look about 5 months pregnant!! I had it after ec but it went down after about a week but it's back since yesterday. Tummy is hard at the top under my rib cage and having mild pain in my right side plus heartburn type things. What is this all about?!!! xxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Jen - I've got the same thing told me it was a knock on effect of stims mild ohss. Keep an eye on it coz it could be fluid in your stomach. Mine is really tight can't stand up properly


----------



## JemJams

Yeah I think it is, have been on anticoagulants injections since ec, I was huge but it went right down now it's back again, really quite uncomfortable- it's solid under my ribs. Have phoned my clinic and just waiting on a call back xxx

Any news on those testing today??


----------



## JemJams

Phoned hospital and am going in for a scan tomorrow morning. 

xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Jem, you look after yourself. Glad you're tummy's a bit more comfortable now. Xx


----------



## bk2013

just a quick question and i know it may sound thick - i have no idea when my period is due as CD1 was 26 October which means i am now CD29. FET was 17 November so CD 23. my cycles are usually 24-28 days. will this be affected by the meds?

xx


----------



## rach_h

Good call JJ - i would get it checked out, it may by ohss which i had and had exactly the same symptoms as you.  Hope it goes well  

bk2013 - i am a bit clueless too but the nurse told me that your period wont come at the normal time anyway because of the drugs and it wont come until you stop taking the progesterone so its a bit tricky to predict 

x


----------



## JemJams

I wouldn't have a clue bk sorry but I think Rach is right you're period will be delayed. 

I can't believe I am a blimp again, so cruel to look heavily pregnant at such a sensitive time. The nurse asked me if I could still fit into my jeans and i just laughed!! Leggings and jumpers again for another week for me!! 

xxx


----------



## Sandyc.

This is my first IVF cycle I am 32 years old and my DH is 29. ER 8, 6 fertilized 4 blast transferred 2 on 11/17/15 and 2 in the freezer. I am 6dpt 5db and I took a HPT this morning and got a faint but very visible 2nd line. I had my trigger shot on 11/11/15 12 days ago... As much as I want to believe it   ? I can't help but wonder if it's still the trigger... Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## MandyPandy

In my experience, the trigger only lasts a few days (although some places say you should wait up to 10 days - but I've tested it out of my system before and it only took 2-3 days).

In my experience, I would say that yes, the trigger is out of your system and that the HCG on your HPT is coming from a lovely little burrower. 

xxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Jen i think I will be asking for a scan when I go back tomo. Good call. I can't fit into anything either and iberotel got a few meetings this week not sure what I'm going to do.

Bk I'm not sure as some peoples periods are adament they want to come and can happen on they usual cycle day whereas others get one as soon as progesterone is stopped. 

Rach has your ohss settled and what did you do to make it go away. I'm wondering if mine has flared coz of BFP.


----------



## Lilly83

I tested mine out on day 4 and it was gone

Congrats!! 

L x


----------



## welshweasel

I got a negative 3dp5dt and a positive day 5. The only way you'll know for sure is to keep testing...welcome the the madness of the 2ww! I got to day 8 before I was convinced the lines were getting any darker though. Good luck!


----------



## JemJams

Poor you jaci, I'm off for another week otherwise I'd be going into work in my pj's!! Time for a shopping trip?? You're going to need bigger clothes anyway with your lovely bfp!!! 😜😜😜


----------



## rach_h

Hey Jaci thankfully my ohss has settled a lot compared to what it was, i think thats because i am drinking gallons of water and upping the protein, OH makes me a protein shake every morning!  Also they put me on Norprolac pills which combat it and they have helped a lot!  I can only stomach 50mg as a higher dose made me super sick!  But my boobs are still massive and so is my stomach but not in quite the same way.  They told me it could come back at any time so perhaps thats whats happend with both of you, perhaps worth getting checked out like JJ as its so uncomfortable isnt it!


----------



## Jaci1984

Think some baggy dresses are needed online shopping it is!


----------



## rach_h

defo!  I wish i could go to work in my pyjamas!


----------



## Riley12

Mine only took about 3 days too....

Sounds like congrats are in order!!!   xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

My trigger only stayed in my body for about 4 days to.  I tested 2 days after ET and it was negative.  I started getting positives about 7 days after ET.

Good luck
X


----------



## 84Flossie

Evening all

Yoga thanks, onu 2 days till your otd how you doing?

Dancing massive congrats hun that's great news!!!

Rach I'm Saturday, it can't come quick enough!!

Jenjams glad you have the scan, take care of yourself! 

Bk I'm not sure what happens with periods! I'm just praying I don't have one for 9more months!

Sandy congrats hun! I'm too scared to test early!! 

Xx


----------



## hollyD78

Evening ladies, 

Just wanted your advise really quickly.

I've just POAS after a 2-3 hour hold to see if my trigger has left my system (I needed to do something, I've been driving myself mad today... I'm only 2x1dp5dt!! )

It's negative. Today is 8dp trigger. 

Do you definitely think that it was a long enough hold? Sorry for TMI, but my urine was quite dark. I don't particularly want to test again tomorrow morning as I know that will get me into a rut of testing everyday. 

How is everyone? x


----------



## yoga31

Hi holly - sorry I don't know anything g about triggers but I think 6ou are quite early?

Jaci and rach sorry to hear you're not well.

Jem how are you feeling now?

Flossie I'm doing ok thanks - I do have a biazzare symptom though I keep smelling cigarettes and smoke obviously I'm not smoking and neither is anyone around me. I even could smell it in the night.


----------



## danceintherain

Holly - I've never had an hcg trigger shot, but think it will depend on what dose your trigger was - can be as long as 14 days if it was a high dose, though I think that's rare - seems to be a much shorter time for most on here. I'm afraid you might have to test in the morning if you want to be absolutely certain? At least if you test in the morning and it's -ve then you can relax (in theory!) and put the POAS down for a while


----------



## hollyD78

*danceintherain* Thank you. My official test day is 19dp trigger so at least I know that the reading, whatever it is, will be correct. I'll do another in the morning and then thankfully, I would have run out (apart from my 2 for test day). I won't test early. I haven't got the guts to! I just wanted to make sure that I wouldn't have a false positive. x


----------



## amber77

Hi all, I'm currently on the 2ww and at 7dpt 2dt with 2 frozen embryos... for a few days now I'm having horrendous period pain this is our 4th and final and I can't remember how I was feeling last time other than sore boobs... 
1st attempt bfn
2nd attempt the embryos didn't survive the thaw
3rd attempt bfp ended in miscarriage.

I'm feeling so negative right now... keep having dreams of seeing couples happy to not have children in there life.
My symptoms at the moment is period pain with aching legs, feeling bloated and the feeling of being emotional and head all over the place.

Anyone else have these symptoms and still get a bfp? Feel like I'm clutching at straws...

Amber x


----------



## MadameG

Morning Amber,

I got a bfp on my last cycle and I had lots of cramps too. It didn't work out for me but AF style cramps are commonly a very early positive symptom.

Keeping everything crossed for you   Xxx


----------



## Rach9520

Morning ladies hope everyone is doing ok 

I have a quick question .. Anyone having problems sleeping ?? 

Yesterday afternoon I started to get this headache which is hop sleep would resolve. But go to sleep then found myself dreaming about the same things I've dreamt about for the last couple of days but this time waking up on the hour every hour tossing and turning and only to find this headache is still here ...


----------



## hollyD78

*Rach* problems sleeping here too. Really hot all night last night and tossing and turning throughout. Waking up Mabey. Every 45 mins to an hour. X


----------



## hollyD78

Morning everyone

In total panic mode here (why is it so much worse second time around)

I am 2x2dp5dt, I POAS this morning to check trigger had left system and its gone. Great.

However, there was some red streaked dishcharge on my panty liner. I'm so scared that's bad! (To give you a proper description, imagine when you blow your nose when you have a cold and it has some blood in it. Sorry for tmi)

Is it possible to have a bleed/beginning of period this early if it hasn't worked?

I also have lower abdominal cramping and had twinges throughout the night. This didn't happen till around day 5 last time, so it's really thrown me
X


----------



## rach_h

Morning everyone 

Rach i have probems sleeping and really vivid horrible dreams too.  I think its the progesterone, amazing how active our brains are when asleep!

Holly - try not to panic, give your clinic a call and explain, thats what i did and they asked me to go in.  I have abdominal cramps the whole time and she told me that was normal.  I think they say everything is normal but we will see.  Good luck  

Good luck to anyone testing today


----------



## ATHRYN

Morning Everyone,

Rach, major problems sleeping.  A lot of restlessness and hot sweats.

Holy, don't stress.  It could possibly be implantation bleeding.  

Umm I had a little spotting last night (very light red ... almost invisible).  Nothing throughout the night.  However, this morning I saw a little brown discharge.  Totally freaked out and had a break down in my hubby's arms.  I absolutely was not planning to take a PT but then as my OPT is tomorrow I caved into temptation.  After telling my husband to go run his errands I took a pregnancy test.  To my amazement and now utter confusion it's positive!  

Now I'm going through a different sense of torture.  What if it's positive from the trigger? Also, I feel like I'm getting my period.  I think I'm going to drive my self nuts by tomorrow morning.


----------



## amber77

OOOOOOOOOO.... thank you, I'm really hopinh its working, this morning I didnt feel any different, but now im in work I'm feeling a little off colour, I'm hoping this ould mean its working. hens the earliest I can test? I had 2 put in, could these symptoms possibly mean theyve both taken? 
I hate all this waiting, every little twinge I'm ondering. But then at the back of my mind I'm thinking I'm reading too much into it and good things don't happen to us.

I'm just finding it all very hard to look at the positives

Amber x


----------



## BrummyMummy

Morning all,

Thanks so much for your lovely replies to my previous comments and your reassurances - you really are such a lovely bunch. Here goes with some personals. As ever, sorry if I miss you, I'm still sending you all my positive thoughts and baby dust!

*84Flossie *- how is your grandad doing now? My aunty is in hospital receiving end of life care. Life is such a rollercoaster. I really hope we all have some happy news soon to counterbalance all this anxiety and sadness. xxx

*LDW* - nice to see you too, where are you up to now? OTD must be close?

*Tillymint* - it's your OTD today isn't it? Have everything crossed for you that things have turned around.

*Secretsquirrel* - how are you feeling now? It's so hard to stay positive isn't it? I am feeling such huge ups and downs. The downs can be quite crushing. Hugs xxx

*Clairemarieanne *- good to see you too. How are you feeling post-ET?

*Dancintherain* - WAHOOOOOOO!!! I was absolutely delighted to read your good news! Congrats to you. Hope it's a lovely sticky one for you!

*JemJams* - you have really suffered with the bloat, you poor thing. Let us know how your scan goes today. hope they can sort it out, it's rubbish being uncomfortable. xxx

*Sandyc* - no experience so can't help, but will keep fingers crossed that it's a true positive for you. Exciting!

*Yoga* - heightened sense of smell could be a sign?! Before i tested with my DD my wee smelt like sugar puffs (strange but true) so I thought something was up!

*Rach *- poor sleep was another early pregnancy symptom for me in the past (sorry, I am looking for signs everywhere!).

*Holly* - all those symptoms could be put down to implantation, which would be wonderful! Try not to panic but call your clinic if you are worried. They are there to help and advise so don't be afraid to contact them.

*Athryn* - could also be implantation spotting? How many days pt are you? Hopefully it's a true positive for you too.

As for me, my LO is much better and has gone back to nursery today. Managed to do a few bits around the house and am off our for lunch so it feels like life is a bit more under control. Symptoms wise, I can't say I'm feeling anything significant other than an urge to test asap! I am 6dp5dt and my OH is totally against it, so I won't, but I really want to!!! Left ovary still tender, but only when I've exerted myself, so best to relax I think!

Keep on keeping on everyone, and big hugs all round xxxx


----------



## danceintherain

Holly - it sounds like implantation, which would be about right for 2dp5dt, and would explain the twinges too. I would take it as a positive sign! 

Athyrn - feeling like your period is due is not a bad sign! I felt like this for the whole second week of 2ww. How many days pt are you? 

Tillymint - thinking of you today. X 

Brummy - thank you  I'm feeling really positive, though know I'll be a nervous wreck before my first scan! Keep us updated if you cave and test early! 

Amber - sorry you're struggling   I had period type pain this cycle which I assumed was imminent AF, but got a bfp. I've had 7 cycles now (3 bfp, 4 bfn), and my symptoms have been totally random and no pattern there at all! 

Lots of   to everyone else today.


----------



## JemJams

Just back from my scan now and I do have ohss so am continuing with my fragmin shots- thought today was going to be my last day!! Also have to measure my fluid intake AND my pee!! They were quite hopeful that it could be an indicator for a bfp tomorrow but trying not to get too excited just yet. 

I'm still really bloated and having indigestion/heartburn type stuff. I've been getting a lot of cramps to and couldn't get comfortable last night- had to put a pillow beside me when I lay on my side to support my massive gut!! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, busy day 

Xxxx


----------



## tillymint101

Hiya everyone.  

Well it's otd and still negative, didn't think it would change tho.  Pretty devastated still and wishing I hadnt tested early as been dealing with this and upset for about 4 days.  

Rang the clinic and stopped all meds,  got a follow up appointment next week to discuss next options,  we have 3 frosties so hoping the next one works.  

Thanks for the support and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Hello everyone, thank you for your kind thoughts Brummie. Finding it very hard to hold out much hope. It's got to the point I hardly feel like I'm even on the two week wait anymore because it feels like a foregone conclusion.  
You guys all seem to be getting some signs now and yet I feel totally normal. Zilch! Nada! 
Anyway will have to celebrate vicariously through all of you! Seems like exciting times are afoot!  Jem, sounding very promising!
Tilly, really sorry. Xx
Anyone else testing today or is it a quiet one?
Xxx


----------



## rach_h

Brummymummy - definitely a good idea to relax, glad LO is better and you are feeling a bit more at ease, try to hold out testing!!

Tillymint - So sorry, big hugs to you and look after yourself over christmas so you can start 2016 feeling positive  

Jemjams - i agree it cold be a good sign for you tomorrow, i know what you mean about lying down with the pillow, really helped me!!  as my ohss symptoms are a lot better than they were I dont think its a good sign for me!  Keep resting up and drink gallons of water and have protein shakes too xx

Dance - congratulations to you!  

Athryn - i have exactly the same symptoms as you at the moment, period pains and some spotting, but I have tested yet!  However a positive is postive, so keep positive, whoop!

SecretSquirrel - dont lose hope yet, no signs doesnt mean bad news!  Hang in there until otd x

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## hollyD78

Loads of very pink/orange watery discharge now. A lot. Can you have a period this early? If so I think I'm out of the running.


----------



## Ldw1804

Rach h how are you? Not long until thu!

Athryn, if your OTD is tmrw I think the trigger will be out of your system, so sounds like a positive to me! 

Secretsquirel hang in there, no symptoms is not a bad thing. Our bodies go through so much that a lot of symptoms are procedure and medication related in any event. Stay positive!

Tillymint, I'm so sorry honey. Thinking about you 

Jemjams, sorry you are not feeling great. Keeping everything crossed for you for tmrw.

Brummymummy, glad the little one is feeling better. My OTD is fri, I think my clinic has one of the longest waits! Ah well, can stay in the bubble a bit longer.

Rach, awful vivid dreams. Some nights I dream I've got my period and others that I've tested and got a bfp. Both put me through the emotional wringer.

Holly, that might be implantation, effect of et procedure or a bit of irritation caused by the pessaries if you are taking them. I think it's to early for af even if progesterone was not working effectively. I would call clinic to put your mind at ease though.

84flossie how are you? Hope your grandad is doing better.

I hope everyone else is ok today.

Afm, feeling strangely calm today. I'm ahead of last cycle now as my af hasn't arrived and was due yesterday (last cycle it arrived on time 14 days after ec - the progesterone support didn't stop it). I know this probably just means the progesterone is working better this time, but it's made me feel better. Tempted to test tmrw, 13 days post 3 day transfer, but like being in the 'it's still possible' bubble so will probably hold out til fri.

Xxx


----------



## JemJams

I'm really sorry tillymint, look after yourself and don't lose hope. It can work xx

Brummymummy, I absolutely agree that relaxing is the best thing to do and so pleased your little one is feeling better!! 

Rach, i had ohss after ec and was given fragmin injections, my bloated had almost gone when it came back at about 6dp5dt. Not sure when your otd is but if you have a little way to go then it could come back- not that I'd wish it on you but you get what I mean!! 

I'm starting to get a bit excited now but then feeling that I'm jinxing it. What if I just have ohss and I'm not pregnant?? 

Does anyone else feel like they can't be too positive in case they jinx it or is it the ohss making me nutty?? 

xxx


----------



## hollyD78

I had one small black/red clot pass about an hour ago. About the size on my thumbnail. the cramping has settled since then andit doesn't feel like I'm passing as much discharge.

I emailed my clinic, she said she was going home. We've paged the emergency consultant and still nothing.

I am a mess


----------



## JemJams

Holly Hun, it's too soon to give up hope


----------



## JemJams

Sorry, for sins reason it posted before I was finished. 

Holly, it's too soon you've still got ages to wait. It could even be implantation bleeding. 

Hope you can speak to your clinic for some reassurance

Xxxx


----------



## VAN6

Holly I had exactly what you're talking about along with period pains and when I passed that little bit I had one very sharp pain that almost doubled me over.

Must have been implantation bleeding as now got 13 month old twins.

I really wouldn't worry xx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Holly, you poor thing! This whole thing is just so stressful isn't it? Xxx


----------



## 84Flossie

Evening all

Holly I know it's really hard (I'm spotting and panicking too) but try not to worry too much! I hope you hear back from the clinic to put your mind at rest. I found during my obsessive googling that the main gist seems to be unless it's bright red blood AND as heavy as/heavier than your period then it's very likely to be nothing to worry about. I'm clinging to that hope and trying not to lose the plot, hope it helps you too  

Yoga, glad you are ok. Very odd smelling cigarettes though lol! I think the traffic smells more recently but i have been stuck in queues so that probably explains that. 


Rach I'm not sleeping great eother but I think it's the nerves/stress. I keep waking up with the sick nervous feeling, luckily no crazy dreams as yet though! 

Athryn congrats that sounds very positive to me! 

Brummy glad to hear your dd is doing better but in sorry to hear about your aunt! It's so hard isn't it, feels like it all happens at once! My gramps is on the mend for now thank you, I feel guilty as I haven't been as attentive checking in on them etc with all this going on. But I guess Im allowed to be a little selfish right now! 

Jenjams make sure you look after yourself now hun! I know exactly what you mean about worrying about being positive. I find I worry whatever I am, if I'm negative will I make it not work because I didn't believe or would and if I'm positive am i jinxing it and setting myself up for a big fail! It's all a big mental challenge! Hang in there nearly test day! 

Tilly im so sorry hun! Big hugs  

As don't lose hope yet hun, it's not over till it's over! 

Ldw - yay to getting this far!! You are a step closer!! Well done for not testing yet, your clinic really makes you wait you must he going mad! My gramps is doing lots better now thank you for asking. 

AFM I think I have turned into a mentally unstable person!!! Still have the brown spotting which I think has got a slightly darker brown but in not sure. No other symptoms though so just knicker watching ever 2 minutes!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! Love to you all and good luck to those testing tomorrow! xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the lack of personal messages from me. I am lurking in the background and wishing every single one of you the best of luck...plus I just can't remember everyone's names and stories and can't work out on the iPad how to view the thread at the same time as composing a message! It's a talent ladies! 

AFM I am on day 8 after my IUI. Yesterday and today I have felt slightly ropey. Hard to describe but it's just a general not right feeling. Im hot, sore veiny boobs, metallic and very salivary (if that's even a word) mouth, constipated yet tonnes of wind! I'm putting it down to the progesterone pessaries as I'm pretty sure there would be no pregnancy symptoms yet. Testing on Monday but really wish it was on a weekend. If it's BFN I'm going to have more than the Monday blues at work that day!


----------



## secret_squirrel

Good luck today Jem! Rooting for you! 
Holly, did someone call you back from your clinic? Seems to me that more people than not on here had/have bleeding so I'm sure it'll be ok.
Rach, hope you have a lovely day. Do something nice and enjoy your last day of blissful ignorance!
Xx


----------



## bk2013

morning all
will try and go back and do personals later on when i sit down with a cuppa

*arnies mum* im 8dp5dt and i to felt ropey yesterday - couldnt put my finger on why but like you said just didn't feel right. i too am hot, constipated with lots of wind, salivary, metallic taste but no sore boobs. but my sense of smell is sooooo heightened. i can smell every little thing even to the point of being able to smell every seperate ingredient in chinese noodles!! hopefully these are good signs for both of is. my OTD is sunday and getting bloods on monday matter what HPT says. can you take Monday off sick?

*rach* im not sleeping great either - have a constant nervous feeling along with vivid dreams when i do nod off.

*brummy* sorry to hear about your auntie. my thoughts are with you xx

*84flossie* i think this whole process makes us all a little mentally unstable!!

*holly* have you heard back from the emergency consultant - fingers crossed for you xx

to everyone else i have missed so far will try and catch up better later

xx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Morning ladies, especially those testing today (whether before OTD or not!)

Holly - thinking of you, try and stay positive. Hope you get the answers you want.xx

To everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, it's hard on a phone.

Afm, I am 4dp5dt and have woken up with a stinking cold! Anyone else suffering? I heard that your immune system lowers when you're pregnant, but surely it's too early for that. Do you think all the drugs affect us? Sod's law as I am meant to be back at work tomorrow. My cover story is that a have a virus, so will be a bit weird to go back with a virus in full swing! I also picked up my friends 15mth old boy a couple of times yesterday, and only afterwards remembered I'm not meant to be lifting anything heavy.


----------



## hollyD78

Morning everyone.

Thank you all for your messages yesterday. No call from the clinic still. They are and always have been utterly useless. Considering this is my second time around, I knew and prepared myself for certain things, like cramping and spotting if the embryo/s emplanted.... But the amount yesterday and how quick it came on scared me.

Now I'm more with it, I'd like to explain it in more detail and I've a particular detail I didn't realise until last night, that I wonder if you could advise me on.

So I had streaky mucus yesterday morning with cramping. Not a lot of blood or mucus, it was just on my panty liner.

Nothing happened for the next 2/3 times I went to the toilet.

I met my friend in college, my cramping increased A LOT went to the look and I had red streaked mucus and bright pink watery discharge with red streaks. It was 'constant' (I wiped 6 times maybe and every time the tissue was saturated with pink)

On the second to last wipe, I felt something pass. When I wiped again the clot was there (a proper looking period clot, very dark red/black and jelly like) I had an instense stabbing pain as it passed and a very sharp pain in my vagina.

I went to class and on break my friend took me to the toilet... It had slowed down. Back to pink and red streaked mucus. By the time I had got home, it had and has settled to practically nothing (the odd bit when I wipe)

My friend asked me to pin point when the pain and bleeding started, I thought it was night before last but it wasn't.

I had an orgasm in my sleep (tmi) yesterday morning that I forgot about. It wasn't pleasant and actually hurt so much it woke me up.

Do you think my cervix contracting could have started it all?

I'm adamant it's to early for a period, even if it ends up not being successful, I have never read or known anyone to bleed this early after a 5dt (period wise I mean) I don't want to get my hopes up though, so am taking it as a bad sign until I test.

Hopefully that might explain it a bit more and the extra info might change things?

X


----------



## Godiva

Hi all,
Thanks for all your posts. I do not react much as i tend to follow forum on phone, and typing is frustraring at times. At least reading your messages helps keep me sane: i'm not the only one analysing every twinge of my body and wondering what it means. Very happy for every bfp, and big hugs to everyone finishing this cycle "empty bellied".
So many different symptoms and signs that people are noticing... There just is no way of telling... I keep blaming anything i feel on progesterone. I do not dare to voice my hopes to loudly, but of course we can not control our minds.

To people worried about things they do that are not "allowed": just remembr that modt women have no idea they are pregnant at this point. We can only do our best, and can not just ignore needs if existing kids! At work i try to avoid antthing that might be harmful, but stress of course is unavoidable, and i do not want to tell everybody until i get a pos test as it would be terrible to have to go through several cycles and have to tell everybody that it was just a false alarm. i just try subtly to leave the room or stsnd out of the way if i could be exposed to something 

Day 10 now (supposing day of iui is 1). Planning to test  for first time this evening with dh. I am aware mornings are better, but can not stand idea of rushing to work right after testing, especially if neg.


----------



## bk2013

*holly* so sorry to hear about what you went through yesterday. how many embies did you have? it could be implantation bleeding. it could be a haematoma thats just come away - i had one of those on my first cycle. thinking of you xx


----------



## hollyD78

*bk2013* Thank you so much for your reply. I had 2 embryos put back this time, both at early blast stage. Last time I only had the 1 early blast put back. The 2 embryos were from a fresh cycle.

Could I ask you what happened and what the Dr's told/advised you when it happened to you please? I looked it up for hours last night and I can't find one post where someone has had a clot pass. I hope you are well xx


----------



## bk2013

*holly* - my Dr advised stopping the baby aspirin as i was on 2 tablets a day but wasn't on clexane that time. have you tried ringing the clinic again?
xx


----------



## hollyD78

Nurse at the clinic just called 

"You only had your procedure Sunday? I think that's to early for a period... oh but it might be a period, it's happened before. It could be from EC OR ET. Oh, you passed a clot? That's the crinone... A proper period clot? Oh..I'm not sure. Oh, well, we could speculate all day, we just don't know. Do something nice for yourself till test day" ....

Yeah, cheers for that


----------



## bk2013

OMG - how helpful - NOT!!
hopefully its implantation bleeding - when is AF due?  
rest up and take care of yourself xx


----------



## hollyD78

I'm not sure to be honest. They've never told.me how to date when AF would be due as they said the crinone should keep it at bay. Usually, you'd have a negative test day, stop the crinone and AF would arrive a few days later. I had trigger on the 15th and EC on the 17th, how would I work it out from then? I'm so sorry for all the questions, these are all things I should know but they refuse to talk about. Xx


----------



## amber77

Hi all... sorry to be a pain, im now 8dpt 2dt, my AF pain is alot calmer today, hardly noticeable, still no sore boobs, although today i'm getting waves of nausea on and off... my back aches a little but wondering if thats just tension.

Could this be game over for us? Has anyone had a BFP with these symptoms or could it just be the progesterone suposetries? (can't spell)

Amber x


----------



## Bax

Isn't this waiting game just awful - it seems to be mother nature's joke that early pregnancy symptoms seem to be very similar to AF.  I really think you'll drive yourself mad trying to find an answer, because there really isn't one, especially when yu have progestoerone having her evil word too!  At this stage of the game you just have to wait, and hope.  When are you due to test? Good luck hun xx


----------



## bk2013

*holly*im clueless to be honest about when AF will be due as presume all the meds will delay things. i had 5dt on 17 november which was day 23 in my cycle and my cycle is usually between 24 and 28 days.
sorry i cant shed any light on that for you. xx


----------



## rach_h

Holly - so sorry to hear how much of crap time you are hvaing and how useless your clinic is, I cannot believe what they have said to you.  Anyway  sorry i cannot help out either as I am confused as to when AF is meant to arrive following treatment, I assume its around the same time as your OTD so you dhouls have another week or so?  I am on crinone too and had some bleeding, the crinone is harsh on your insides so its very possible it may be from that.  sending you a big  , sorry i cannot be of more help

Godiva - good luck with your test this evening.

Amber - no symptoms seem to be just as common as lots and from what I can tell dont mean anything in terms of the result at this stage, hang in there 

Secret_squirrel - thank you!  Honestly cannot wait until tomorrow to know one way or another.  hope you are ok  

JemJams - how did you get on today?

Hope everyone else is ok   xx


----------



## JemJams

Well I have a bfp!! Can hardly believe it!! I had an inkling when my ohss started but hardly dared to believe it!! 

They did another scan today before my beta and my ohss has got worse so again weirdly thought that this was another good sign. Even with all of these clues I'm still in shock!! 

I'm sorry that so many of you are having a hard time, the 2ww is such an awful time. I've been reading these boards for such a long time now and have seen people with all sorts of symptoms and those with no symptoms at all go on to have bfp's. You just don't know until your Otd. Please try not to worry. 

xxx


----------



## BrummyMummy

This news has literally made my day! So thrilled for you Jem!


----------



## Clairemariearan

Yey! Great news JemJams, so happy for you. 😊 X


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi holly
Sorry you are going through such a difficult time. My consultant said you use the ec day as ovulation date, so usually af would be 14 days from then, I now some people can have a short luteal phase but I think it would not be shorter than 10 days. I really don't think it's af bleeding. Hang in there honey.

Jemjams, wow, so pleased for you!!!!  I second Brummymummy, you have made my day!! Sat here smiling!

Rach fingers crossed for tmrw.

Brummymummy, how are you doing?

Amber, I second Bax's comments all the symptoms for pregnancy, af & progesterone can be the same. So unfair.

Bax, how are you doing?

Godiva, hope it goes well tonight. Fingers crossed!

Claire sorry about the cold. I think the drugs leave us run down and more open to colds etc. please don't worry about picking up the little one. I'm sure no harm was caused.

Bk2013 how are you today?

Secret squirel how are you doing? Not long for us now!

84flossie, how are you? When is your OTD?

Hello to everyone else I have missed. Best of luck for anyone testing.

Afm, 2 more days to OTD!

Xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

I think we all knew it was going to be good news for you Jem! Thrilled for you!
Rach and ldw let's hope some of the Jem affect rubs off on us!!
Holly, where are you being treated? It's so important that you have faith in your nurses and you don't seem to have had a very good experience do far. Hope you're feeling calmer. 
Bax, when's your test day?
I have actually got a sort of symptom. A strong pulling heavy feeling in my pelvis when I walk or roll over in bed. Assume it's just from egg collection although would have kind of expected that to have healed by now. Who knows!
Xxx


----------



## JemJams

Thanks ladies, I really hope you all get your bfp's. It's so surreal, it's such a hideous process I wouldn't want anyone to go through it. I kinda have a little bit of "survivors guilt" if that makes any sense??!! xx


----------



## 84Flossie

Hi all, sorry for the lack of personals I'm at work. Just wanted to say congrats jenjams that's great news! So pleased for you! And holly I'm so sorry that your clinic is so rubbish! What a thing to say to you! Who are you with? Ldw, how are you lovely? Nearly testing time, I'm quietly confident for you!! I've had a bad day! The "spotting" which is really brown stained pessarie coming out (sorry if tmi) got darker today! Which I'm taking to mean its heavier so had a melt down this morning and had a good cry. I have no other real symptoms to speak of so I'm convinced it's all over for me even though it's not over till it's over. I assume my period would be due tomorrow as that's 2 weeks since collection so we shall see. I'm scared to test early as I like being in the bubble of possibility. I've not lost all hope as I don't have a proper period yet. I think it's getting to me so much as this is how my period always starts so as soon as I had any brown on the pad psychologically for me it's over. Sorry for the depressing post. Testing Saturday, at this point I just hope i make it to then! Hope everyone is ok and good luck to tomorrow's testers! I'm rooting for you all! xx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Aww bless you Jem. This is your time, enjoy it!
Flossie, it's so horrible when hope fails you isn't? Sending you hugs. I know exactly how you feel!
Rach, what time you testing tomorrow? 
Xx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Afternoon Everyone 😊 Hope it's okay to join your thread ?
I'm currently 8dp5dt FET natural cycle, I got a faint Postitive 6dp and on a clear blue digital 1-2 weeks , now me being a POAS mad woman the positive results are not getting any darker they are very faint 😕  also I've been having some cramp like pains on and off around my left ovary area anyone else had anything like this ?

My official test date is Sat 28th .  
And I'm a nervous wreck after a chemical Fresh ivf in march Xx 
Xxx


----------



## rach_h

welcome claire, another tester to this week!  If you have a positive stick with it!  Lots of us have had cramps and there is usually no rhyme or reason why so hang in there until Saturday 

SS - im going to do it first thing, so about 630am!  x

Flossie - please don't lose hope, its far from over  

JemJams - massive congrats!!!! , don't feel guilty, as SS says, enjoy the moment and be happy!

Ldw & Ss not long to go at all xxxx


----------



## Ldw1804

84flossie, hang in there honey. Sending you hugs   I'm feeling strangely calm, almost numb, I think perhaps I've lost the capacity to feel anything more emotionally at the moment. 

Rach, keep us updated. Hoping and keeping everything crossed for happy news.

Jemjams, definitely don't feel guilty. Enjoy!!  

Secret squirrel the symptom spotting can drive us mad! I've just had mild cramps which are almost non existent now which I guess are from the progesterone. Then I woke myself up last night letting outa massive burp in my sleep!! I've never done that before awake or asleep! Dh slept through  

Welcome Claire, stay positive. 

Xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Ldw my Friday buddy! Sounds like our experience of the 2ww has been very similar- disappointingly devoid of symptoms! Have you had any bleeding? Feeling a bit left out where that's concerned! You think you're going to hold out till our test day??!
X


----------



## Ldw1804

None secret squirel, no other symptoms either. I'm going to hold out. As silly as it sounds I think I'm more scared of testing now and having a bfn confirmed. So I'm going to stay in my bubble till Friday. What about you? Will you test early? 
Xxx


----------



## bk2013

just out of interest if you test 9dp5dt and onwards would it shows as 1-2 weeks or 2-3weeks on a clearblue digitial?

xx


----------



## hollyD78

Congratulations jemjams. So happy for you 

*secret-squirrel* I'm at st barts in London. I was funded for 3 cycles (this being my second) so feel like I shouldn't complain but I have no faith in any of them. I hear people talking about endo scratches, embryo glue etc and then I hear ladies at the stageI am now being scanned or having cervical exams if they bleed... Mine won't entertain any of it. They won't even talk about any of it. I first started to loose faith in them when they kept patronzing me about me age (I'm 26) "don't worry, you're so young" gets very old, very fast. Especially when your gyne oncologist is the one who first recommend we try ivf. I had an ovary removed due to ovarian cancer and not one Dr in the fertility clinic is aware of that... Even with my notes I'm front of them! Oncology ultimately want me to have an hysterectomy, ASAP (that was asked 5 years ago and they get more forceful every year) so yes, on paper I'm young, it doesn't give me as much time as they think though!

*Ldw1804* thank you. Going by that my period isn't due till the 1st or 2nd of December.

I've no blood today. Slight pink mucus earlier which has gone. lower back ache is still there. Sharp stabbing pain in right nipple last night for about 2 mins.also had quick sharp like pains on my left and right side today, mainly right and then the usual pulling sensation. Really tired and extremely thirsty too.

Can progesterone cause thirstyness? I had that as a symptom last time around along with the above.

So sorry for having such cruddy posts lately.

Love to you all x


----------



## yoga31

Flossie hugs to you xx what will be your next steps?

Jem so pleased for you!! Congratulations 

Sorry for lack of personals everyone - I have a migraine. Sooooo painful.
It was otd for me and I'm pleased to say it's a positive still. Phew! Scan on Dec 15th.

I feel awful so can't write much


----------



## secret_squirrel

Holly, sounds like after all you've been through you deserve to be treated much better and certainly have your questions properly dealt with. However you have to take some of the more experimental treatments people mention with a pinch of salt. 
Xx


----------



## hollyD78

Thank you hun, that has made me feel better.

On a more positive note, what are you all up to tonight?

We're off to watch the Rocky horror picture shows 40th birthday celebrations. Got some healthy popcorn and grapes to take in and a few chocolate raisins. I hope everyone dressed up for it! X


----------



## 84Flossie

SS thanks hun! Not long till your OTD hope you are coping ok

Claire congrats on the positive! I hope that line gets darker and darker for you! 

Rach thank you hun, I'm trying to keep a shred of hope! Good luck tomorrow I'll be thinking of you! 

Ldw thank you hun, I'm trying!! I totally get feeling numb, think it's easier that way and you have had such a long wait bless you! Nearly there though hun!

Bk sorry hun I don't know! 

Holly glad the bleeding has eased, hopefully it stops for you now! 

Yoga Thanks, sorry about the head!! I guess I just keep going till eother a period starts or OTD sat! Hopefully the latter, fingers crossed

Evening to everyone else, love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Jaci1984

Holly I felt the same about my NHS clinic and that's why this time we decided to go private. I felt they were no support. I hope however that everything is ok for you and that you are turning to put your feet up and rest a bit. 

Jem a massive congrats. They say the return or worsening of ohss is a positive indicator. 

As for ladies symptom spotting with both my bfps I've had different symptoms it's so all over the place. I've also not had implantation bleeding and know that a lot of ladies do. 

Good luck to all the testers this week.


----------



## secret_squirrel

Have a fun night Holly! I'm just relaxing on the sofa tonight but DH and I both have a day off work tomorrow to celebrate last day of blissful ignorance and planning a trip to London to see the wildlife photographer of the year exhibition.  
Symptom spotting is funny isn't it. Those of us with bleeding and cramping are terrified; those of us without bleeding and cramping are terrified too. I think this is what they call a no win situation.
Flossie and Rach and Ldw, in it together girls!! I'm not sure whether I might test on Thursday evening just so DH isn't dashing off to work but haven't made my mind up yet..! 
Xxx


----------



## Jody374

Hi Ladies

A little update from me, I had my OTD today which was 14dpt5dt and I was very nervous waited until 3pm to get results and it's BFP. Still can't believe we have got this far with NHS Homerton and praying its sticks, in my excitement I forgot to ask what my hcg level was today but the nurse said I had a very good level which matches the timing. I now await a letter confirming an early scan with them as I had a previous ectopic they are thankfully being careful.  I will continue to live each day at a time and will not look too far to future in case it all goes away. Feels like I'm dreaming at moment. Just watch the vets program on ch4 and cried my eyes out at the dog with cancer my DH didn't know what was wrong!!! Def pregnancy hormones.  Best of luck to each and everyone on this board it's been amazing over past 2 WW x


----------



## JemJams

Aw amazing news jody!! Congratulations. I got a bfp today too and like you I'm just going to take it one day at a time. My scan is on the 17th December xxxx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Morning everyone -  congratulations on all the BFP's! 

My otd is not until Saturday but I've caved in again and done another clear blue digital because my other tests have all been very faint positives anyways it says pregnant women 1-2 it said that on Wednesday too I'm a little gutted as was hoping to see a 2+ . Last cycle we didn't get past 1-2 on them tests and was a chemical 😢.  I'm currently 9dp5dt FET on a natural cycle. So nervous ! Xxx


----------



## amber77

Hi all, sorry to be a pain, I know i'm just feeling sorry for myself at the moment.

I'm currently 9pt 2dt and i'm dreading testing.
I've literally cried all the way to work this morning thinking it's all over. I don't feel pregnant, still getting bloated, boobs are ever so slightly tender on the sides just like when my period is on its way and last night I needed sleep... still have a funny taste in my mouth too and cramping (period pain type) has gone... I know deep down it can still happen but why do I feel so down about it like it's all over? this was is our 4th and final attempt.

Last time I got my BFP and my boobs were so painful it was untrue, then I miscarried at a week after OTD, I'm not getting these symptoms at all... 
I should be excited to test but i'm not... its the waiting and knowing if its negative its no more IVF.

How do I deal with this emotional rollercoaster?

Amber x


----------



## Bax

Hi Amber

You already know that the symptoms/lack of symptoms mean absoluetly nothing at this point - you just have to wait it out and see what happens.  I know it's really hard - the worst bit of the cycle - but time will pass and you will know soon enough.  In the meantime, be kind to yourself and try to enjoy the last few days of being PUPO - is there anything you can do to distract yourself, and think about something else even for a few hours?  How about a walk outside (wrapped up!) or a film?  Going to work does the trick for some but not others.

We're all rooting for you Amber.  Best of luck xx


----------



## staceysm

Amber,

Firstly there is so much pressure on this cycle to work, so the way you feel is completely normal.  I can't even pretend to know how you are feeling, as I have never been in your situation.

All I will say is, with my second BFP I had zero symptoms.  When I got a BFP I was absolutely gob smacked.

Hang on in there and I am routing for you.

X


----------



## secret_squirrel

Hi Amber, I am so with you on this! I am meant to test tomorrow but I hardly feel like it's worth it. I don't feel pregnant at all! I guess we just have to keep on believing! When's your test day? And why is it your last go if you don't mind me asking? 
Lots of love
Xx


----------



## Becks_5

Hi Amber and Squirrel, I am so with you too. The first few days after ET I cried non stop as we had no frosties and the two I have onboard aren' the best quality either. 

I also feel totally not pregnant, haven't been sleeping AT ALL and it terrifies me that I have another week of this. I am feeling extremely low, I think due to lack of sleep, lack of hope and also steroids and Gestone injections.

I know this probably isn't helping but you are not alone in feeling this way. I hope you can find the strength to keep going xxx


----------



## hollyD78

Ladies, symptoms at this stage really don't mean much of anything. I know we still all symptom spot (myself included) because it gives us back some sort of control.

Some people get a lot of 'symptoms' from the progesterone, others don't. I know women who haven't had fertility treatment who can categorically say they knew they were pregnant the day after having intercourse and I know women (me and my friend were talking about it on Tuesday) who have no symptoms throughout their entire pregnancy. My friend wasn't aware she was pregnant until 4 months! Still had periods, no sickness, no tender breasts, no nothing! A trip to the Dr's because she was putting weight on, turned into "congratulations"

It really is different for everyone, and every cycle can be different. My best example is last time I was just one pent up ball of anger, tears and sadness, throughout the DR and stim stages and then pretty much as calm as a cucumber for my 2ww. The medication didn't make me feel no where near as crap as last time, this cycle.

This is the hardest stage because we are not and cannot do anything. We just have to let nature take its course.

Thinking of you all. Big hugs


----------



## amber77

Hi ladies, thank you for all your support, it really helps, its nice knowing you all understand.

Guess I'm just off my symptoms from in July when I got a BFP...

secret_squirrel, we've been on this emotional rollercoaster of IVF for 10 years, 1st attempt we only got 1 low quality egg thats fertilised but ended in a BFN.
2nd attempt we used donar embryos, we got 3 and they didnt survive the thaw. We were then donated another 8.
3rd attempt 5 thawed and a blast put back which ended as a BFP then I miscarried. the remaining 4 embryos didnt make it, 3 got to blast and stopped growing and 1 didnt survive the thaw
4th attemp, 3 thawed, 2 survived and both put back last Wednesday.
Test date is Tuesday 1st December. Im dreading it.

This is our last as we were NHS funded and im 38 now, we can't afford to pay privately, and to be honest I don't think we can go through this again. Think we may consider adoption next year if we don't get the news we hope.

Thank you all for helping me, think writing it all down is helping TBH.

Amber xx


----------



## Lilybelle

Hi,

Can you please add me to this group please! 
11dp3dt ..... cant believe I only saw this group now!!!

Thanks


----------



## secret_squirrel

Holly, your words were so reassuring and so sensible. Thank you for knowing exactly what to say.
Amber, sounds like you've really been through the wringer. Hope so much that you get the luck you deserve this time.
Rach, how did you get on this morning?
Denise, welcome! You testing at the weekend? How's the 2ww been treating you this far?
I get the general impression this has been quite a lucky group so far. Long may it continue!
T minus 17 hours for me! Eek!


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi ladies
Welcome to the board Denise.
Secret squirrel, shaking thinking about it. 
Hi amber, wishing you all the best.
Holly how are you today?
Becks, hang in there honey.
Jody, congrats, great news!
Claire, hang in there, it's looking positive.
84flossie, I hope your ok today.
Rach how did it go? Thinking about you.
How is everyone else? Anyone testing today/tmrw?
Afm, I have about 5 tests lined up to do tmrw!!!!
Xxx


----------



## rach_h

Hi everbody,

Amber, what a time you have had, I have everything crossed for you this time.  

Holly, your words are so lovely 

Denise - welcome, another tester this week!

Jodu - congratulations!!!

There must be lots of positivity in the group right now as i got a BFP too this morning, whoop!  Just been for my beta so I will wait until those results come back before I really believe it.  I cant believe I would be so lucky the first time round 

SS and ldw, your turn tomorrow, what time are you doing it?


----------



## Ldw1804

Rach that's amazing news!!! Congratulations!
I'll be testing about 6.30.
Xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

No way Rach!!!!!! It's just one positive after another on here! I'm sure we're getting well over the odds! Congratulations lovely! Xx


----------



## rach_h

secret_squirrel and ldw I am so confident for you guys   

Beta is back and is normal (whatever that means) , all a bit shocking! xxx


----------



## bk2013

*rachel* did they give you number for your HCG reading? xx


----------



## rach_h

Hey bk, no they wouldnt as they said everyone is different.  But she did say that progesterone level has to be above 100 so that must be true at least x


----------



## JemJams

Aw congratulations Rach!! Surreal isn't it??!! 

Am on tenderhooks for all of you testing tomorrow!! 

Good luck ladies!! 

xxx


----------



## Godiva

Quick update. My test yesterday (and this morning) was negative... I know it is not over until official testing day, but it sure feels it. Extremely disappointed of course, but then reading the stories here some people have been (and are going) through much worse, I am only starting and there is still hope for the future. So, I will try not to complain and am wishing everybody best of luck (especially those on their "cycle of last hope")!


----------



## 84Flossie

Evening all

Ss did you have a nice day in London? Are you going to test tonight or wait? It's so scary testing isn't it! IFeel sick at the thought of it! 

Jody and Rach congratulations! That really is the best news ladies! 

Claire don't give up hun! It's still positive and that's all any of us can ask for at this stage! Keep going lovely I hope it's stuck good and proper on there! 

Amber I'm sorry to hear you are having a tough time! This is such a hard journey and how we are still sane is beyond me! Don't beat yourself up about it, I spent most of yesterday on tears feeling helpless bit I told myself I had to try and be more positve today! Easier said than done I know! When's OTD? Bigs hugs  

Becks im sorry to hear you are feeling low too! It is nice to know I'm not the only one feeling lost! Big hugs hun  

Holly that was really well said! How are you today?

Welcome Denise! When's otd?

Ldw best of luck for tomorrow hun! 5 tests sounds like me!! I have eveything crossed they all show a BFP! I'm a little better today thank you! Pulled myself together and actually the spotting has eased today! Have no idea what that means or of it will last but I feel a little less desperate today! Hoping o enjoy my last day of this bubble tomorrow! 

Godiva Whens OTD hun? 

Hi to everyone else, baby dust to all! Good luck to ss and Ldw and any other testers tomorrow xx


----------



## secret_squirrel

All go now, isn't it?!
Jem is it starting to sink in yet? Rach, how did you spend your day? Did you do anything to celebrate?
Holly have things called down for you and have you got any better answers from your clinic?
Flossie and ldw, come on girls lets not let the side down!!! I'm holding out till tomorrow about 7.30am I think.  Flossie, I had an absolutely lovely day in London, thank you for asking. Culminated in a very tasty but crazy hot mexican dinner in soho so hope the embryo likes chilli!! 
Godiva, if you're testing way early you don't need to worry, when's your OTD?
Well it's over and out from me. See you on the other side ladies!!
Xx


----------



## hollyD78

Evening ladies 

Hadn't had any bleeding all of today. Get to college, go a wee and low and behold, it's back. Watery and pink/red again. 

4dp5dt. Going to test tomorrow. I just want an answer either way and testing is the only thing that makes me feel I have some control each day. It's kind of like "at least I know todays a no, I can move on with my day now"

Just been to the loo again and it has settled back down to mucus with red and a pink tinge. I've had no pain today. Maybe the odd ache but nothing else so the blood shocked me more this time around

So tired of it now. Bed for me I think

How is everyone else? How have your days been?

X


----------



## JemJams

Holly I'm so sorry that you're having such a hard time- it could still be implantation bleeding though. I know you want answers but I'm worried that you might not get a conclusive answer if you test too early. If you get a negative it might be because it's too early rather than because it hasn't worked. I think that might play on your mind and you'll be wondering whether it was indeed negative or whether it was just because it was too early. I'd hold off if you can Mrs that way you know for sure and don't have doubts. 

Look after yourself xxx


----------



## JemJams

I am so excited for all the ladies testing tomorrow!! Sending lots of love, luck and baby dust!! Xxxxx


----------



## clairemarie240283

Evening everyone!  Congratulations on the BFP's!!  Thanks for replies . 
I've done another clear blue and says pregnant 1-2 but today I've had bad stabbing pains / cramps in my uterus area?  I'm now 9dp5dt FET my otd is Saturday.  I'm not excited / happy I'm extremely nervous / worried. 

Hope everyone is ok and get the BFP whoever is testing 
Tomorrow  Xxxx


----------



## BrummyMummy

Morning all-congratulations on the BPFs!

Sorry no personals, am on my phone.

Had severe abdominal pain last night. I usually have evening bloat and put my pjs on early to be comfy and last night had my jeans on at the theatre. By the end it was excruciating and even with jeans undone it got worse on the drive home. It didn't go away for hours. I'm hoping it was just the cyclogest, but it's hard to remain hopeful after a night of such horrible tummy ache. Has anyone else had such pain while on cyclogest? OTD is Sunday X


----------



## Ldw1804

Ladies sorry for the lack of personals, but I'm in shock. Today is our OTD and I've just done 5 tests and all show pregnant with a dark line/cross. Clear blue digital shows pregnant 2-3 weeks. I just can't believe it. I was nearly crying when testing, positive it would be a negative! I've never had a bfp in my life until now.cant take it in!

Xxx


----------



## bk2013

*LDW* huge congratulations xx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Ldw!!!!! Me too!!!! I am shaking so hard can hardly type! What a lucky bunch we have been this week. I love you all and am so grateful for your support the last 10 days. It makes my BFP so much sweeter that I can share it with so many of you. Xxxxxx


----------



## Ldw1804

Secret squirrel that is brilliant! I was scared to ask, but I was thinking about you at 7.30. Huge congratulations! 

Ladies you are all amazing, you have kept me sane!

Xxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Congrats ss and ldw. Welcome to the club. This has been great month for a lot of people in this group x


----------



## JemJams

Massive massive congratulations SS and LWD!! I just bloody well knew you'd both get your bfp's!! Don't ask me how I just had a really good feeling!! 

Good luck to everyone else testing today. 

Claire, hang in there I've had a look at sons of the early pregnancy boards and I'm not sure how accurate those dated tests are. It's saying positive so that's amazing!! 

xxxx


----------



## danceintherain

SS and LWD - that's brilliant!! Congratulations to both of you! Have a happy banana each!


----------



## danceintherain

Clairemarie and brummymummy - hope you're both ok this morning. I don't think any symptom (other then the obvious AF) is definitely 'bad' at this stage. I've had 3 BFPs so far, and the symptoms have ranged from a huge number of physical symptoms (including cramps) to nothing at all. Fingers crossed for you both this weekend.


----------



## 84Flossie

Congratulations Ldw and SS, so very pleased and happy for you both! You were the first people I thought about when I woke up! Enjoy being pregnant now you both deserve it! 

Brummy sorry you were in pain lovely but it is true, it could be anything and you are certainly not out the game! Hang in there hun nearly OTD!  

Claire try and hang in there, a positve is a positive! 

Holly sorry you are still having a tough time hun, hang in there! 

Such positive he's today Ladies, here's praying I don't let the team down tomorrow! 😔 xx


----------



## yoga31

Ss and Ldw congratulations to you!! Lots of us have been lucky.

I am v anxious especially as I miscarried last cycle. 
Still have a banging headache.  2nd sick day. Work not impressed.

Flossie are you still spotting?

Claire and brummy hope you're feeling better


----------



## Arnies Mum

Wow this thread is kicking the statistics butt! Congratulations everyone x


----------



## Becks_5

Hi ladies, 

I am really worried as I do not have any symptoms at all? I can't feel a thing other than tiredness as have sleep problems. I also felt a little bit faint this morning but no cramps etc. x


----------



## Ldw1804

Thanks ladies 

Becks, please don't worry about having no symptoms, from these boards I think it is often the way and does not mean anything bad.

Yoga, hang in there honey.

84flossie, keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow!

Brummymummy, so sorry you are not feeling great. I've had a lot of cramps with the progesterone and the jeans might have made it feel worse. I think you should ring the clinic though just to check with them in case it could be ohss. Thinking about you.

Claire stay strong, my digital was showing 2-3 but I am 18 days post ovulation and I think you are only 14. As jemjams says those week indicators are not great.

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies. How are you today? 

Xxx


----------



## secret_squirrel

You're all so kind. Thank you everyone for the lovely words.
Yoga, I don't think the anxiety is going to stop but I'm trying to enjoy the feeling for as long as possible. We have all just got to take this for the massive step forward it is.
Brummy and Claire, hope you're feeling better.
Holly, how are you? Have been thinking about you.
Flossie, really enjoy today and there's no reason why tomorrow morning shouldn't bring good news. 
Becks, I hardly had any symptoms and felt sure it meant nothing was happening. You just never know. What treatment have you had? When's test day?
Lots of love and luck to all.
I'd really like to stay in touch with some of you guys. Is there a board we head to for the next wait...?!


----------



## Ldw1804

Secret squirrel I think the next board is early pregnancy and scan part 17. Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=340737.0
If it doesn't work, it is under the pregnancy clubs, under the pregnancy heading on the forum page.
Xxx


----------



## amber77

Hi ladies again, well I tested last night (Stupid i know) and i got a BFN... this morning i'm now 10dpt 2dt and I'm having the most horrific period pains ever, I do get bad period pains from time to time, with leg aches, no AF yet, but i'm expecting it now. Could this mean I'm out? or could this mean things are happening? could this be a good sign? anyone else had this and got a BFP on test day? i'm don to test on Tuesday.

Amber xx


----------



## rach_h

Wow wow wow wow wow, so super pleased for you ldw and secret, I had a feeling you'd be positive and now grinning from ear to ear for you both   what a great week it's been so far! Let's keep in touch please, that would be great! I think Jemjams is on the next board too?! Positive vibes to everyone else  

Amber, sorry you're having such and awful time, ring your clinic and see what they say?

Holly hope you are ok x

Flossie - not long to go, good luck for tomorrow

Sorry for the brief reply it's my sisters hen do this weekend and I'm rushing to get everything out the door! Will have to tell everyone else I have an infection haha! 

Have a lovely weekend all xxx


----------



## amber77

rach,

I've just spoken to the hospital, they said it might still be embedding in pains... they said day 10 is still too early to test itha 2dfet... are they right?

Amber x


----------



## JemJams

Ah I'm still over the moon for all those with bfp's!! Feels like we've all been in it together which has been lovely!! 

I haven't joined the early pregnancy board as it hasn't quite sunk in yet. Was at the hospital this morning to check on my ohss and all is ok but j have to stay on anticoagulant injections till my 7 week scan. My tummy is still so bloated!! 

Please try not to worry about symptoms or lack of I don't think it means anything.  Stay strong those who are still waiting!! 

LWD, SS will see you on the other board xx


----------



## secret_squirrel

Amber, you can't really know for at least another couple of days. Try and give yourself a break from testing. Xx
Jem, definitely hasn't sunk in yet. I sort of felt like IVF could work but the idea that it could actually get ME pregnant well that sounded like a crazy idea! It's wonderful to know that it can happen isn't it?  
Rach, have a great time at the hen do. You can really relax and enjoy it (and your special secret too)
How have everyone's OHs reacted? 
Xx


----------



## Alex1979

ANYONE TESTING ON THE 7TH OF DEC??

Right!!!!

im on day 4 I think had 2 grade 1's put back on Monday so am I 4dp 3dt this is our second ICSI 1st MC at 4weeks had 17 follicle's 8 eggs 2 put back and 1 snow baby but this time everything was different, I had no side effects over the last 5 weeks im now on 400x3 a day cytoglest and anti coagulation steroids 20mgs a day and im so desperate to test already

I have sore boobs and dull period like pains and have done for days BUT NO BLEEDING!! does everyone have it? I don't know what to do if it doesn't work this time, i bought 12 tests today and was going to do it everyday as i don't think i could do with the shock all at once!

im loosing my mind every bloody pull, twinge, pain, or movement im preying there digging in, this time we have told no one so i cant even talk to my friends! so......has each treatment for those who have had more than one been the same??

10 days till test day


----------



## 84Flossie

Yoga sorry about the head! Dos work just concentrate on you!! Well I thought that it had stopped yesterday as I had nothing after the morning pessarie went in but today there is some faint brown again so I guess it's still going! No where near as bad though so no idea what it all means! As much as I love being in the bubble I need to put myself out of my misery now!

Ldw thanks hun, bricking it!! 

Becks don't panic, it seems everyone getting the positives on here have a whole range of symptoms or none! Keep going! 

SS thanks hun! How did your OH react?

Amber there is still a few days till your OTD so don't give up hope yet! Hope the pains settle for you soon! 

Rach thank you! Enjoy the hen weekend lovely 

Welcome Alex, we have all had dofferebt symptoms or lack of them here! Nothing seems to mean anything on this cruel game! Most of us are November testers I think, they may be someone testing on the December 2ww of that is open yet? Good luck 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, anyone else testing with me tomorrow? I'm at work so hoping the Eve passes quickly and I can go home attempt to sleep and then the time will be here! I'll keep you posted ladies! Baby dust to all xx


----------



## clairemarie240283

My OTD is tomorrow but did a clear blue digital this morning and got a pregnant 1-2 weeks do rang Liverpool they booked my scan. I didn't make it to scan date last cycle so I'm extremely nervous and wish the 17th of Dec would hurry up !!!! 

Congrats on all the BFP and good luck to all testing xxxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Congrats Claire and good luck fir the next couple weeks. I know how you feel I've been there and it's hard to allow yourself to enjoy it but try. Hopefully see you over on the next board


----------



## yoga31

Congratulations Claire. 
Good luck tomorrow flossie. X
Hope the 10 days fly by for you Alex


----------



## 84Flossie

Well it's a negative from me. Although expected im still devastated. Wishing everyone on here all the luck in the world! Thanks for your support xx


----------



## Clairemariearan

84flossie - so sorry to hear your news. Sending hugs. Praying next time will be your time.x


----------



## JemJams

I'm so sorry flossie, big hugs. Look after yourself and good luck with your frosties in the future xxx


----------



## JemJams

I'm so sorry flossie, big hugs. Look after yourself and good luck with your frosties in the future xxx


----------



## BrummyMummy

Hi everyone. Well, to my amazement you can add me to the list of BFP's! OTD is tomorrow but we have visitors tomorrow so decided to test today. It's a very clear positive. Can't believe we've been so lucky first time. Hope it's sticky!

Flossie-I'm so sorry  I really hope it's your time soon. thank you for all your support and kind words during this process. xxx


----------



## Jaci1984

Flossing so sorry to hear it didn't happen for you. I wish you all the best for the next go x 

Brummie congrats


----------



## yoga31

Flossie it's so tough - I hope to see you on the boards again. Hugs and huge good luck in the future. It will happen.  Keep going!!


----------



## secret_squirrel

That sucks Flossie but you will get there. You've been such a great buddy and you deserve all the luck in the world.
Congratulations Brummy! You can have a really nice time with your visitors now.  by the way are you actually from Birmingham? I grew up in Moseley!


----------



## Ldw1804

84flossie, I'm so sorry. I wish I could give you a real hug.   This process is so hard. I wish you the best of luck with your frosties.

Brummymummy, congratulations that is wonderful news.   Enjoy your weekend and see you on the next board.

Xxx


----------



## 84Flossie

Thanks all   xx


----------



## danceintherain

Flossie - so sorry it was bad news this morning   This process is really unfair. Have a relaxing Christmas break. I think your sticky embie is waiting for you in the freezer. 

Brummymummy, Claire - congratulations, wonderful news! Delighted for both of you xx


----------



## JemJams

Congratulations Brummymummy!! Over the moon for you!!! xxx


----------



## 84Flossie

Brummy congrats! Great news! 
Thank you dancing xx


----------



## Godiva

Congratulations to the positive testers. Sorry for Flossie.
I need to apologise for overreacting to my first test: not only was it early to test, but I also miscalculated by a day. Some hope again. Managed to put off testing, and going for it tomorrow morning...


----------



## Clairemariearan

Congrats on all the bfps and sorry for those of you who it hasn't worked out for. 

AFM, I'm officially out of the running. The evil ***** AF just turned up. I'm so devastated. This is our first time and we are only 7dp5dt. I thought I'd at least make it to my OTD or poas early! 

Good luck to all the rest of you still in waiting. I have everything crossed for you and love reading the good news xx


----------



## Ldw1804

Claire, I'm really sorry. The same thing happened to me last cycle and not getting to OTD is gutting. You prepare for dealing with that, not af turning up. Thinking about you and wishing you the best of luck going forward.  

Godiva, best of luck for tmrw.

Xxx


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Claire, that happened with my first IVF, I didn't even make it to test day. I echo what ldw says, I wasn't really prepared either. Take some time for yourselves and do something nice.


----------



## amber77

Hi Ladies, congrats on all your BFP's, sorry Flossy :-(

Quick question, my OTD is tomorrow, i'm so nervous i don't want to test now. I've had bad AF pains on and off since last week, convinced its going to start. Silly question I know, but is this a good sign my AF hasn't started? Reason why I ask is if the medication can stop AF from making an appearance why do some people get there AF's before OTD? I'm really hoping my AF hasn't arrived because my womb has other plans like growing a baby and not because the meds have held it back...

Amber x


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi Amber, best of luck for your OTD tomorrow. In terms of AF, the medication can (and in most cases does) stop the AF arriving, e.g. a lot of people who have a negative cycle will not get AF until after they stop their progesterone support. BUT, this is not always the cases. Last cycle my AF turned up when it was due (14 days after ovulation/EC) and 3 days before OTD. The consultants only tend to worry about this if the AF turns up super early and would have impacted on the chances of implantation. So, it's certainly not a bad sign that your AF hasn't turned up, but this could just be the progesterone stopping it. Please don't worry about the AF pains though as this could be progesterone related or (hopefully) early pregnancy related. I had AF type cramps for a week and a half before OTD (and still have them) and got a BFP. I really hope this is your time and will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Do we have anyone else testing tomorrow? Wishing you the best of luck.

I hope everyone else is well today.

xxx


----------



## evieg23

I have a question for all the lucky ladies who got BFP on their 14dp5dt. I am doing IVF on NHS and was advised to stop cyclogest (i was taking 400mg twice a day) as of now on the BFP outcome. However I remember when I did IVF privately I was told if I got BFP i would need to continue with pessaries AND bum injections for 3 months. So am very confused about the massive difference in protocols... Has anyone neem told to stop progesterone after their BFP on 2ww? Thank you


----------



## Jaci1984

Evie when I did my first cycle which was NHS they told me to stop the day I got my BFP. I told them I thought I needed to continue but they were adament that I didn't. Unfortunately my BFP didn't last. The NHS told me that it's not proven/protocol to continue progesterone to 12 weeks whereas private clinics believe that the body may not produce enough. It depends on the person and the issues they have. Hope that helps.


----------



## evieg23

Thank you Jaci. I have found some leftover pessaries from my private cycle so will carry on taking 1 a day as a "compromise"   . Body can get rid of excess progesterone so I cannot exactly overdose.  Fingers crossed for both of us .


----------



## AnnaC3

Hi *evieg23*, I'm doing my first cycle on the NHS and the instructions I've been given say that if you get a BFP then you have to go in to the clinic to collect another prescription for progesterone, so I assume that means you continue taking it. Xx


----------

